# 120 x 55 x 55 Journal finished.



## Mark Evans

I'll make a start on this journal. 

My plan is to do Iwagumi, which is my fave style of scaping. 

I'm still undecided what to do, but the plant plans will be different for sure. 

I have a day off tomorrow, so I'm going to a favourite place of mine for stone. I could be coming back with something a little different. 

With the 55h, I'll need somthing very tall to fill it, and I have an idea in mind.


----------



## clonitza

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

 like this one? 

I mean the rock size ..


----------



## Antoni

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

I knew it.. you cant wait long   

Sounds quite exciting mate, the next most popular journal on the net is about to come!

I hope the results from today will be good! Wish you all the best!


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

Cheers chappys   

Clonitza, yes, that large, but not that style. Somthing a bit different   if the price is right of course. 

Hopefully, I can report more tomorrow.


----------



## Ian Holdich

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

this will be a smasher in this tank!

can't wait to see it.


----------



## Ady34

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

Hi Mark,
its abit of a friendly community on ukaps so my best wishes to yourself on a speedy recovery.
Ive followed your last journal intently and found it inspirational. It was a cracker of a scape and i loved seeing your boy enjoying it too. My 2 little ones are always peeking into the tank so i know yours will be missing the fish until your next one is ready.... which of course im itching to follow too!
Good luck.


----------



## flygja

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

Anyone wanna take bets? I say its a mountainscape!


----------



## Tony Swinney

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*


----------



## Morgan Freeman

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

*awaits*


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*



			
				flygja said:
			
		

> Anyone wanna take bets? I say its a mountainscape!



you owe me money 
 

I've got the stone i wanted. just about. Whilst i was there, i picked up a load of stone for the 'classic' look....for a later scape...
This bit is massive!





but this is what i was after. This piece is massive, and i have several smaller bits to. I want this to be slightly different. Everything pointing upwards.

This is really huge!!!!!!!!!





If you like, great. If you dont, get used to it


----------



## flygja

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

I'll wait for the final hardscape arrangement before paying up!


----------



## clonitza

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

You should place two little ones on the sides. 
Nice rocks .. just don't drink too much coffee when handling them. 

Mike


----------



## sanj

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

Looks rather phalic Mark...what are you trying to tell us? .  Nice stone though. This could be interesting.


----------



## Aquadream

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

I could offer you some different looking rocks from Bulgaria, very nice innert volcanic rocks, but the shipping cost will probably turn out smashing.


----------



## Ian Holdich

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

I think they will fit this scape very well...nice colouring.


----------



## ghostsword

*120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

You are brave having something that big on that tank, one tip and that is it! 

What did you do with the fish? Just took them back to the shop?  and the plants? Just curious. 

Looking forward to another amazing scape.




.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*



			
				ghostsword said:
			
		

> You are brave having something that big on that tank, one tip and that is it!



There rock steady mate. the most stable stones yet.... They have flat bottoms


----------



## ghostsword

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

This stone is really amazing, on second look I saw the size of it, it has do be at least 60cm tall. 




What type of stone is it?

Would look amazing on a field of hairgrass.  Great look.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

Now we're talking Luis. Hair grass will feature heavy in this scape. 

It's purple shist stone. Just like what TGM stock but purple. 

I have several pieces, ranging in size. I'm playing around as we speak. 

It has such a different feel to any other stone, and could lead to a very detailed, land based scene. 

It cost me a whopping 40p perKG   

Even sat in the garden, the whole Japanese zen vibe springs into life. 

I can understand, this not being to everyone's taste, but I want to do an iwagumi in a completely different way


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

Your right Luis, it is 60cm tall, and weighs about 30 KG


----------



## Nelson

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

I've kind of lost interest in planted tanks this year.
But you've now got me intrigued.
Doesn't look the same colour as on their site.
Standing stone ?.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

Hi nelson. That's it, standing stones. 

The picture you see, is 'wet' stone.  It's been cleaned. Dry, it tones down a bit. 

'lord of the rings' here I come


----------



## ghostsword

*120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

Yeah I feel the vibe Mark, I like stones and wood, and that piece has a great look about it. Very imposing but also looks flexible enough to be used on a variety of scapes. The trick for me would be to find mire stones to balance it out, but on that amazing tank of yours, with a wide angle lens, I am sure that we are in for a show of beauty ! 

Great start! 


.


----------



## sanj

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> I can understand, this not being to everyone's taste, but I want to do an iwagumi in a completely different way




You dont need to worry about other peoples tastes... just do your stuff to please you.  

Anyway if it turns out pants, youll only be doing another scape in a few months. For that matter even if its great, youll still probably be tinkering with another creation in a few months. 

BTW where is this magical place were aquascaping hardscape is actually cheaper than gold?


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*



			
				sanj said:
			
		

> BTW where is this magical place were aquascaping hardscape is actually cheaper than gold?



you just need to look around mate. I bought these particular stones from CED stone supplies.

My substrate arrived today, very sharpish to! From aqua essentials. 6 x 9l ADA amazonia. Many thanks Richard  

When i get chance, i'll start with the final layout. I have the stone arrangement on sand, which i'm quite happy with.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

Time to start!

here's the choice of stone i have. Not bad for about £30






See you in a month or so, after i'm sure it works


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwawoody.*

OK, from my last post until now, I've done the hard scape. 

My 6 year old son, Dan, helped me. There's one crucial part of the layout that is his!!!! He's well chuffed...and i'm going to keep it.   

This is slightly off the wall, with stone (just 3 bits) and wood!


----------



## Tony Swinney

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> See you in a month or so, after i'm sure it works







			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> OK, from my last post until now, I've done the hard scape.



33minutes !  And you're going to keep us all waiting a month !?!


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwawoody.*

Yep   

To be quite honest, it would get criticised to death. It's really odd, but I can see it a few months down the road. it's going along the lines of 'reversed' with a 'henge' vibe. 

So when it's been running for a while I may show it.


----------



## Iain Sutherland

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwawoody.*

what a tease!  im sure you can squeeze in some sneaky preview, clever angled shots without giving the game away to keep us going...


----------



## icepotato89

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> See you in a month or so, after i'm sure it works



this is unacceptable!


----------



## clonitza

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwawoody.*

Good selection of stones and the price it's really attractive. Glad to know your son helped, the challenge now it's yours to plant it to look smashing and I'm certain you are up to it. 

Good luck with it mate!

Mike


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwawoody.*

My apologies   

I'm getting my plant list together. Something along the lines of....

Moss
Grass
Tenellus
Stems
Crypts. 

I initially wanted low growing plants, but with the nature of the layout, and change of mind, I'm using many varieties. 

Next week, i will make a start on my 60 cm


----------



## sanj

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwawoody.*



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> Yep
> 
> To be quite honest, it would get criticised to death. It's really odd, but I can see it a few months down the road. it's going along the lines of 'reversed' with a 'henge' vibe.
> 
> So when it's been running for a while I may show it.



Mark are you going to take photos from the start though so we can see the progression?


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwawoody.*

Yes sanj. I'll do that. 

Whilst at tropica this weekend, I'll see what they have. It may give a bit of inspiration. Might even make me change the layout.   

On a side note, I've managed to tether my iPhone to my iPad, and can now post with ease in the middle of nowhere! Technology always blows me away.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwawoody.*

A big change of mind. 

I've rearranged the hard scape, to something a little more 'dramatic'...i think anyway.

I've Added moss to show what i'm thinking plant wise( some cloned) The possibilities, and complexities are endless, and i'll use a few different species of low growing plants. with maybe anubias petite. 

This is still 'early doors' so to speak, so it's not finalised. In real life, in a 120 x 55 x 55, it's quite in ya face! well over half of the tank at the back, is full!


----------



## JenCliBee

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwawoody.*

Looking very nice but i cant help thinking it would look nicer without the wood?


----------



## ghostsword

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwawoody.*

Very bold, the wood is striking, it breaks the barriers of what we have seen so far. I like it.


----------



## Gary Nelson

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwawoody.*

Yes very nice indeed! I would be well chuffed if that was my setup


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwawoody.*



			
				JenCliBee said:
			
		

> but i cant help thinking it would look nicer without the wood?



I do know what you mean, but i just want to break the mould slightly. That said, it's not even an original idea. Amano does it on many occasion's.   



			
				ghostsword said:
			
		

> Very bold, the wood is striking, it breaks the barriers of what we have seen so far. I like it.



cheersLuis. it is at the front of the line so far.



			
				Gary Nelson said:
			
		

> Yes very nice indeed! I would be well chuffed if that was my setup



cheers Gary.   

Grasses, moss, tenellus etc etc. Loads to choose from.

Here's a low down shot. It gives a great sense of depth. Especially with UWA


----------



## JenCliBee

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwawoody.*



> but i cant help thinking it would look nicer without the wood?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do know what you mean, but i just want to break the mould slightly. That said, it's not even an original idea. Amano does it on many occasion's.
Click to expand...


I thought it was self explanatory lol.... wood not there = look better.


But others disagree lol..... very George-esque iwagumi, but very nice none the less


----------



## Piece-of-fish

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwawoody.*

Hehe, too much inspiration over the weekend   
Great hardscape and with this lens tank looks as a cube   
I am sure it will be awesome.


----------



## fandango

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwawoody.*

Looking fantastic


----------



## Ian Holdich

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwawoody.*

looking good...but i wasn't expecting to see Seiryu stone, it is Seiryu isn't it?


----------



## greenink

*120 x 55 x 55 Iwawoody.*

Looks great already


----------



## clonitza

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwawoody.*

The huge slope adds for sure drama to the scape.
But the wood ... well seems kinda out of place.

Anyway looks very very nice.   

Mike


----------



## mdhardy01

*120 x 55 x 55 Iwawoody.*

Have to agree about the wood! Maybe if it were buried just with some of the branches emerging?
Matt


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ady34

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwawoody.*

Hi Mark,
personally i think the wood looks awesome, and with the rest of the layout being so bold, i feel it only adds to the effect. I hope it stays like this and i cant wait to see it planted. Tricky choosing fish for a set up like this.... im sure youll think of something!


----------



## icepotato89

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwawoody.*

awesome as always, just the rock at the front left looks too smooth/wrong colour.


----------



## Tony Swinney

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwawoody.*

Hi Mark

I guess you didn't make 'Boro yesterday    Too inspired for that eh   

I was looking forward to Henge Mk2, but this looks awesome pal, and I can see where you are going with it in 6, 12 months  For me it needs a bit more wood on the right to balance it up, but thats cos I'm a sucker for symmetry !!!

Great rock work.

Tony


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwawoody.*

Cheers guys. The thing with hardscape is, there's no right or wrong. What I see as good, someone else sees as bad...no win. Let's see how it looks in a few months. 

Tony, yeah mate. Didn't make it. Way too tired....even with berocca   I'm here now though, Sat in the van.

 Coming home tonight to tinker with the tank and get my final plant list sorted. 

Plant choice will be fairly simple, and I won't actually need all that many plants.


----------



## ghostsword

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwawoody.*



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> Cheers guys. The thing with hardscape is, there's no right or wrong. What I see as good, someone else sees as bad...no win.



Well said, it is what you like that matters. I like the rocks, and the wood is charming on top, but it will look even better with some plants. 

Another one to follow for sure. But how long are you going to wait?


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwawoody.*



			
				ghostsword said:
			
		

> But how long are you going to wait?



2 weeks mate. By next weekend i want it up and running.   

I've done the roughest job ever to eliminate distractions in the tank, so i can just show the hard scape. I've added moss to. 

I've taken the image slightly skew wiff so it looks unbalanced on the left (falling down hill)

It's more to show how the fore to mid ground may look. that is all.

I've wet the rocks to make them even in tone.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwawoody.*

The stone formation is just about perfect and the wood is slowly growing on me.


----------



## Tom

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwawoody.*

Not a bad word to say about that Mark, bang on as usual!


----------



## Tony Swinney

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwawoody.*

Lovin' the wood on the right 

I feel a moss fest coming on


----------



## clonitza

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwawoody.*

Lovely!


----------



## Vito

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwawoody.*

Looking good Mark, are you going to leave the wood bare or will you be adding some moss to it? personally I think attaching moss to the wood and letting it cover it but still leave bits bare might aid a more natural look between the rocks and wood, but I have no idea what your planning, just wanted to add my imput, so what did you do with the orgional rock?


----------



## Antoni

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwawoody.*

I like it and Im excited about the plants list


----------



## viktorlantos

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwawoody.*

Hey Mark, i look forward to the final scape which usually stunning from you  

I think i know what strange to me in this layout. This is a large tank and deep also. We usually make tank to look bigger then it is. But on this layout i feel that the tank is small. Of course we all would use the space differently, and the tank looks very different live then on photos, but this is the thing what i would change. To make the tank even bigger.  

i still look forward to see it planted mate


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwawoody.*

Thanks for the feedback guys.

Viktor, the UWA is distorting every angle in these images. Over do it with UWA and you can end up making a rectangle look square. Maybe this is what your seeing. I tend to reserve UWA for close ups, not full tank images   

12 inches of substrate at the back down to 2 should give depth i think   time will tell



			
				Vito said:
			
		

> personally I think attaching moss to the wood and letting it cover it but still leave bits bare might aid a more natural look between the rocks and wood



good idea mate.   



			
				Antoni said:
			
		

> I like it and Im excited about the plants list



 8) plant list soon.


----------



## clonitza

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwawoody.*

This setup it's perfect for shooting it with UWA from below the soil level with a nice reflection on the water surface.   
How big is the plant list? 1-2-3 .. 10?


----------



## Jur4ik

*120 x 55 x 55 Iwawoody.*

Hi Mark,

Love the new hardscape! It must be awesome in person and look bigger than on photos. 

Think about attaching pinatifada to the driftwood and giving it a hard trim


----------



## Gill

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwawoody.*

Loving it, as always. Stunning use of rock and nicely accented wood


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwawoody.*



			
				clonitza said:
			
		

> How big is the plant list? 1-2-3 .. 10?



maybe 6 species tops. 

It's a real pain deciding actually. There's so many combinations, it's overwhelming. 

I'm about 90% decided on the final list. 

Thanks gill and Juri.


----------



## Piece-of-fish

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwawoody.*

Plant list plant list


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwawoody.*



			
				Piece-of-fish said:
			
		

> Plant list plant list



forget the 6 species   

Hemianthus callitrichoides 
Glossostigma elatinoides  
Eleocharis parvula 
Eleocharis 'mini' special. 
Echinodorus tenellus  
Anubias barteri var. nana  
weeping moss. 
riccia 1  
 Vallisneria nana 
Echinodorus 'Vesuvius' 
Hemianthus micranthemoides

i may use just glosso or hc, maybe a bit of both. who knows.


----------



## keymaker

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwawoody.*

Wow, impressive Mark     (I just love the hardscape!) It will certainly be quite a setup. I do not see a problem with using a lot of plants as most of them here are carpeting or small growing ones. Using these together might help improve the natural look.
Btw what is Eleocharis 'mini' special?


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwawoody.*

cheers Keymaker.I'm pleased with the hard scape, but just hope the planting will live up to the layout. 



			
				keymaker said:
			
		

> Btw what is Eleocharis 'mini' special?



A little something I've received from a friend of mine. It's like parvula only smaller. Might be fun to try.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwawoody.*

Plants arrive Thursday,and as luck would have it, I have Thursday and Friday off!  Also, I'm working local for the next 2 weeks so I can tend to it in the vital stages.


----------



## Piece-of-fish

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwawoody.*

Great news. I feel lots of nice pics coming soon


----------



## Tony Swinney

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwawoody.*



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> Plants arrive Thursday,and as luck would have it, I have Thursday and Friday off!  Also, I'm working local for the next 2 weeks so I can tend to it in the vital stages.



Good news mark - look forward to the pics 

Tony


----------



## samc

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwawoody.*

looks a good plan mark, nice to see your still making some great scapes.


----------



## spyder

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwawoody.*



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> Piece-of-fish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plant list plant list
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forget the 6 species
> 
> Hemianthus callitrichoides
> Glossostigma elatinoides
> Eleocharis parvula
> Eleocharis 'mini' special.
> Echinodorus tenellus
> Anubias barteri var. nana
> weeping moss.
> riccia 1
> Vallisneria nana
> *Echinodorus 'Vesuvius' *
> Hemianthus micranthemoides
> 
> i may use just glosso or hc, maybe a bit of both. who knows.
Click to expand...


Will be looking forward to see how the Vesuvius goes. I want to try this plant but it's kind of expensive if it was to just go melt on me. Hardscape looks great.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwawoody.*



			
				spyder said:
			
		

> Will be looking forward to see how the Vesuvius goes. I want to try this plant but it's kind of expensive if it was to just go melt on me.



It's a new one to me too. I'm just deciding where to put it. 



			
				samc said:
			
		

> looks a good plan mark, nice to see your still making some great scapes.



hello stranger   The forum could do with you showing some of your journals. 



			
				Tony Swinney said:
			
		

> Good news mark - look forward to the pics



Cheers T! i'll be posting later today, hopefully.



			
				Piece-of-fish said:
			
		

> Great news. I feel lots of nice pics coming soon



I'm sure i'll flood the forum section shortly   

I'm waiting for the plants to arrive. I've got moss and riccia stones to make and split all of the plants. The planting part will be a breeze, it's the prep work that takes me forever.


----------



## Piece-of-fish

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwawoody.*

A planting video, please please   
For all us beginners.
I know you got time this weekend


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwawoody.*



			
				Piece-of-fish said:
			
		

> A planting video, please please
> For all us beginners.



 you? a beginner?...your havin a laugh!

I'm all done! planted. Just filling up now. It looks nothing like i thought it would.


----------



## Ian Holdich

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwawoody.*

looking forward to it mate!


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwawoody.*

I've had a few issues along the way. 

Firstly, the anubias i wanted didn't turn up, leaving me having to rethink the layout. 

Second, i ran out of fishing line, and then ran out of cotton, so i'm short of moss stones. I'll finish these tomorrow.

Third, the wood floated!   ....the Amano curse...

No.4, i filled, and forgot to add 2 bits of wood. Added these after with great difficulty.

So, a fun evening all told!


----------



## Tony Swinney

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwawoody.*

Haha, sounds like a great night in !

If it was easy we'd all be doing it 

Tony


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwawoody.*



			
				Tony Swinney said:
			
		

> Haha, sounds like a great night in !
> 
> If it was easy we'd all be doing it



True mate. If it went smoothly, I'd would wonder what was going wrong. Something always happens. 

With the above calamities in mind, here's a pic after filling.

The grass at the front, will be, in time, a lot lower. It's parvula so will grow short. 

And of course, everything else needs to take shape and grow in. There's so many 'layers' and hopefully, it should turn out OK. Once the foreground has settled and had a trim, the 'lines' of the stones should reappear. 

Tomorrow, i'll add all of my algae crew. About 25 shrimp, and 10 ottos.


----------



## Piece-of-fish

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwawoody.*

That is it. I am sold for UWA lens. Just need to sell all my spare equipment now 
Looks so stunning and. I can see the final pic already, that vivipara miles away.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwawoody.*

Yeah I definitely think that wood was the right choice now.


----------



## Alastair

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwawoody.*

Awesome as usual mark. Looks amazing already. I wasn't sure on the wood but now it's planted i can see it. I'll be glued to this journal


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwawoody.*

Many thanks guys.   

As I've mentioned, I still need to add more moss stones. There's also a few stones holding the wood down, which need to be removed at a later date. 

All in all, I'm happy. There's still a tricky time ahead....hc makes me nervous at the best of times.   but all should be good. 

Ed, the plant at the back is Valois nana, but yes mate, similar to vivipara, and the UWA gives the illusion of depth.   

I forgot to mention, the moss is Christmas, not weeping.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwawoody.*

here's one from the planting process


----------



## Ian Holdich

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwawoody.*

that Vivipara will just add soooo much to this when its gown in. What can i say mate...looks fab!


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwawoody.*



			
				ianho said:
			
		

> that Vivipara



The vallis Nana...  cheers Ian. See you soon.


----------



## clonitza

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwawoody.*

Looks interesting mate, no other comment needed, just waiting for the plants to settle in.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwawoody.*



			
				clonitza said:
			
		

> Looks interesting mate,



cheers mate. 

here's a rough plan.


----------



## Jur4ik

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwawoody.*

looking good   
I think it will turn out nicely, as always


----------



## George Farmer

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwawoody.*

Very nice mate. The wood and rock combo works great and the plant choice is excellent - lots of fine texture to further enhance the sense of scale.  I can imagine a huge shoal of something small in there already.

With regard the plant layout - have you considered adding some hairgrass to mix with the HC - or will you let them mix on their own accord?

 My minor concern is that with the two groups of hairgrass etc, symmetrically at each end, with the relatively flat texture of the HC results in drawing the eye back and forth across the 'scape too quickly.  This may get more exaggerated as the hairgrass tries to grow right up against the glass. This can be controlled, but it's a brute, as you know.

All this said, you probably have an end vision in mind and I'm way off the "Mark"!! 

Anyways, another super journal to look I forward to seeing progress.  Thank you.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwawoody.*

Thanks chaps. 

I've added Purigen. The first time I've used it, so looking forward to the results. active carbon has also gone into the filter....this is standard practise for me. 

George! Good advise. Parvula is rampant, so I'll let it creep to the hc by itself. I remember your iwagumi with this mixture...nice. 

I've also added 20 ghost shrimp, as an early measure @£7 for 20, you can't go wrong.  The other 10 amano, 10 cherry, and 10 ottos will go in in a few days


----------



## JEK

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwawoody.*

Looks very, very nice, Mark! The depth is great already, it's gonna be even better when the eleocharis and echinodorus grows in. This is one of your best scapes, IMO.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwawoody.*



			
				JEK said:
			
		

> Looks very, very nice, Mark! The depth is great already, it's gonna be even better when the eleocharis and echinodorus grows in. This is one of your best scapes, IMO.



Thanks Jek   

There's many angles and undulations in the tank. I've been looking around with different lenses, and it should produce some good images in time. 



Even though this is looking straight on, it does look like it could of been taken from the side. I've tried to create 'tiers'


----------



## Ian Holdich

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwawoody.*

nice pic...i see a ghost shrimp in the bottom right corner. As above, this is gonna be a prize winner.

PS, i was on about the Vivipara in the other pic, not the Vallis. The Vivipara looks ace.


----------



## Gill

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwawoody.*

stunning mark, the tiering looks really good.


----------



## schraptor

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwawoody.*

Looks really nice already mate. What is the plan for ferts? EI, ADA, mix ?


----------



## viktorlantos

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwawoody.*

Brilliant shots Mark. Just like always very tasty  

I love the detail shot on your last post. Can't wait to see this grow in.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwawoody.*



			
				Gill said:
			
		

> stunning mark, the tiering looks really good.



cheers mate.



			
				schraptor said:
			
		

> What is the plan for ferts? EI, ADA, mix ?



Elos currently.  



			
				viktorlantos said:
			
		

> Just like always very tasty



As is yours   

I've added another 50 shrimp. and the ottos. It's awesome to watch them swarm over the tank. Slowly, they're finding the fungus on the wood quite tasty.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwawoody.*

back to the water change schedule...oh, how I've missed it!


----------



## ghostsword

*120 x 55 x 55 Iwawoody.*

The Vesuvius will look amazing so close up.  

Am I confusing ghost shrimp with river shrimp? My local shop sells some clear shrimp at 10p each, surely they cannot be the same. 

Great hardscape, the plants will surely try to take over, so will be a challenge to keep the hardscape visible.

How is Vesuvius trimmed?


.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwawoody.*

Your right Luis. Keeping everything tidy is going to be extremely challenging. 

The shrimp are ghost or glass shrimp. On checking, they're not the greatest algae eaters, but great at eating scrap food detritus etc. they are going over the hc though. I've 50 of them and for under 20 quid I'm not fussed if they're good or not.   

The ottos have dived on the wood. And the cherries and amanos go all over the tank. 

Regards to vesuvius, I really don't know how to care for it. Trial and error learning I'm afraid.


----------



## Jur4ik

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwawoody.*

Whats wrong with the lightning? or is it just lifted on one side for the WC?

Vesuvius is like any other Echinodorus species, leafs have to be removed completely, trimming will lead to black/yellow cutting edges so it is better to remove them from the bottom.


----------



## viktorlantos

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwawoody.*

Mark, you're full with all the super technic and equipment, what most of the aquascapers dream about. How the hell you can fix the WC pipe this way?  Just kidding mate


----------



## Piece-of-fish

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwawoody.*



			
				viktorlantos said:
			
		

> Mark, you're full with all the super technic and equipment, what most of the aquascapers dream about. How the hell you can fix the WC pipe this way?  Just kidding mate



I thought the same thing   
I have bought today clamps after seeing your journal Victor. FInally managed to figure out what I need to put into search on ebay


----------



## Jur4ik

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwawoody.*

The genius just do not care about such details ..


----------



## flygja

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwawoody.*



			
				viktorlantos said:
			
		

> Mark, you're full with all the super technic and equipment, what most of the aquascapers dream about. How the hell you can fix the WC pipe this way?  Just kidding mate



I think he's done it before


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwawoody.*

Don't worry guys, I've mastered the art of 'book balancing'   

As long as know one stands within 3 feet of the hose, were fine. 

the wife dont like it because i use her 'next directory'...oh well, ruining that thing ain't such a bad thing.


----------



## Ian Holdich

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwawoody.*

dya know reading through these comments, i was thinking 'Next Directory' and right at the end you gave it away!

looks great, nice to see it clearing.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwawoody.*



			
				ianho said:
			
		

> nice to see it clearing.



slowly but surely   

The HC is on a mission now, spreading out horizontally. I'll make sure i trim it much more frequently than before.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwawoody.*

I've just added a second bag of Purigen, 12 amano shrimp and 6 cherry shrimp. 

Fish wise, I'll be looking for a large shoal of platinum tetras.  8)


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwawoody.*

Another cracking scape Mark, just keep getting better and better, this one won't be ready for Olympia though  You should have waited!


----------



## J Butler

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwawoody.*



			
				LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Another cracking scape Mark, just keep getting better and better, this one won't be ready for Olympia though  You should have waited!



You never know, I don't think Mark has brought the twin halides into play yet. If anyone could do the impossible with plant growth, I think Mark's the man!


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwawoody.*

There's no way on this earth i'll move this. After the nightmare I've had with the wood, i'm scared to go near it at the minute. 

It's all secure now, but blimey, what a pain. It's a better layout now IMO.

Anyway, the ottos love their freedom again after being stuck in a nano for a few weeks... The cleanest nano in town!  

I've caught them swimming up and down the length of the tank. There's only 5 here, but all 10 do swim together on occasions.


----------



## jms1971

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwawoody.*

Great capture dude. I love that.


----------



## Jur4ik

*120 x 55 x 55 Iwawoody.*

Lovely fellows.
And their color is weird, they look a little orange on the side..!


----------



## ghostsword

*120 x 55 x 55 Iwawoody.*

Yeah, those shrimp are cool.

A few years back I came back from holidays to find all my fish dead. A filter pipe had kinked and no filtration, the moron of my brother just kep feeding the fish, even though they were mostly dead. I really can't figure that out.

So when I came into the house I was shocked at the sight, scooped all the fish I could and looked at the tank in disbelief. I went to the local shop and bought £10 worth of shrimp, 10p each! 

Dropped them into the tank, and in under a week the tank was spotless, a fantastic cleaning crew.

They die on hot water, but for cool water they are perfect.


.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwawoody.*

I'll try and get a better shot of the ottos. 

I've added another 6 today along with 3 s+ grade CRS. Thats about 20 or so ottos now.

The algae crew, seem to be doing a great job. Probably the biggest alage crew i've had.

The purigen seems to be working well too, Not 100% but pretty good.


----------



## Ian Holdich

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwawoody.*

That HC is spreading like wild fire isn't it!

Thats gonna need some trimming when it gets going properly. Looks loads clearer. 


ps, get a decent pic of those shrimp.


----------



## fandango

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwawoody.*

Wonderful journal and a very impressive tank. So nice of you to share it all so thoroughly!


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwawoody.*



			
				fandango said:
			
		

> Wonderful journal and a very impressive tank. So nice of you to share it all so thoroughly!



Thanks mate   just doing my bit.



			
				ianho said:
			
		

> Thats gonna need some trimming when it gets going properly.



I a few days i reckon. Unlike before, i'm going to be brutal on it. The high shrimp numbers, seem to keep it spotless. No die back at all....Yet.

The E vesuvius is spreading out runners! I didn't realise it did this   I think this could be a brute too.


----------



## Jur4ik

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwawoody.*



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> The E vesuvius is spreading out runners! I didn't realise it did this   I think this could be a brute too.



It will produce air-runners as well which look kind of cool until the plant-lets get too big, but I´m sure you´ll manage it


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwawoody.*



			
				Jur4ik said:
			
		

> It will produce air-runners as well which look kind of cool until the plant-lets get too big, but I´m sure you´ll manage it



That's what they're producing! I'll cut them off. 

The glosso has finally started to show runners. I was wondering if it was doing anything at all. 

The HM looks fab. usually i get a little bit of melt, but it really does look great. 

I'm aware this is still early days, and things could still 'crash' but my hopes are high, with lower dosing, less co2, lower light.

Early days for Elos ferts, but I've been dosing these from the off. Purigen is new to me to, and i hope this tank can run quite smoothly. I'll report back in a week or 2 with thumbs up or thumbs down


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwawoody.*

Spot the CRS   

It's the best out of the 3. There's one that's a little beauty. I dont know much about them, so cant say if they're good examples.


----------



## fandango

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Spot the CRS*

Wonderful! Hope they do well there. I tried some CRSs some time ago but they disappeared. Now I think it was due to a very hot summer day and temperature rising above +30. I may be mistaken but I think they are very sensitive to hot temperature spikes. Of course it could have been something else.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Spot the CRS*

Thanks for the advice  

I don't run heaters on my tanks, so I shouldn't fry them(averages about 22c). The last few tanks I've done, my shrimp have been the happiest they've ever been...maybe because the co2 is lower than in the past.


----------



## viktorlantos

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Spot the CRS*

Cheers Mark, the photos are again freakin' cool  You make me mad with this.  

On Purigen, the factory recommendation is not right. They say that 100mg is for 400L.
We always recommend 100mg for 100L. This way the medium will work nicely. Even with an optiwhite tank the clearing will be very effective. And the medium will not get dirt shortly like with the factory offering. So you can regenerate every 3-4 months or so then.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Spot the CRS*



			
				viktorlantos said:
			
		

> On Purigen, the factory recommendation is not right. They say that 100mg is for 400L.
> We always recommend 100mg for 100L. This way the medium will work nicely. Even with an optiwhite tank the clearing will be very effective. And the medium will not get dirt shortly like with the factory offering. So you can regenerate every 3-4 months or so then.



Cheers Viktor. I did wonder if the info from seachem was right. 

The one bag, cleared a little, but 2 was great. I think i'll get 2 more bags when i can. After seeing Ianh's water clarity, i thought 'i have to get me some of that!'


----------



## Ian Holdich

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Spot the CRS*

thats interesting Viktor and he looks like a good little specimen Mark. You need to get some more now, they look great in larger amounts.


----------



## viktorlantos

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Spot the CRS*

On the CRS shrimp i had very good success with CRS in a planted tank on this grade.

We dosed based on the EI regime, added easy carbo and pressurized CO2 too. The shrimps got breed nicely.
Fert and nitrate does not matter in a tank like this as the filtration is super effective compare to a shrimp tank. We kept them even with 25-30mg Nitrate.

CO2 help with these shrimps a lot as keeps the pH stable. And the cooler water temp will also help.

If you add in a few more i am sure shortly you will see lots of shrimplets.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Spot the CRS*

It'd be nice if they bred.

Here's one of the others. Anyone know what grade they are?


----------



## Piece-of-fish

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Spot the CRS*

I would say A


----------



## Ian Holdich

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Spot the CRS*

yeah would have to agree, with the broadness of the red stripe around the torso. The moss is looking good mate.


----------



## viktorlantos

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Spot the CRS*

As their colors are not transparent and their stripes has sharp edges they are S grades
http://www.planetinverts.com/crystal%20 ... guide.html

But they are not S+ because they are not V band or Tigertooth.

Still very good one and i have to tell you with more light and in this condition they will show the best color. Will look awesome when it gets bigger as it already looks nice


----------



## NeilW

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Spot the CRS*

I agree with Viktor, S grade from my knowledge as the colours are solid. Unusual choice for you Mark but I think they look great in there. Can't go wrong with a complementary red and green combo. I've noticed in a few of the newer ADA tanks they use CRS. How many have you got in there?


----------



## Jur4ik

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Spot the CRS*

I´m not sure but for me it looks like a little Tiger Tooth .. 
Mark, can you give us a bigger shot on this please?


----------



## clonitza

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Spot the CRS*

I'd say lieutenant.


----------



## schraptor

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Spot the CRS*

Mark,

Would you mind sharing some of your images EXIF information or version of images containing this info. Both for close-ups and in-situ shots. I wanted to compare this to what I'm currently using and see how I can improve the quality or maybe find out that it is a limitation of my EOS550D + kit / 50mm lenses.


----------



## Tony Swinney

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Spot the CRS*

Great work mark - its shaping up very nicely already !


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Spot the CRS*

Thanks for the info chaps. I have one with a toothnmarkingnso that could be better quality. 

Shooting info off the top of my head is...

Iso 400
F2
Shutter 1/200
Contrast 100%
Colour 100%
Sharpness 100%

The important part of the above is this...

Canon have presets....neutral, landscape etc....

I don't use these, but instead, downloaded the kodachrome2 preset. It's much nicer than the preinstalled presets. Contrast is fab.

The canon 135mmf2 makes the world of difference to. A very polished lens indeed.


----------



## Ian Holdich

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Spot the CRS*

Lets hope they breed mate, you'll make millions!


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Spot the CRS*

I could do with some extra money   

Anther. 12 amanos have gone in. I have about 40 or so now. I've also added 12 rummy nose....to be upped to about 50 over time. Thee best shoaler I've seen. 

E vusiuvius is going to be a nightmare I feel.


----------



## greenink

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Spot the CRS*



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> downloaded the kodachrome2 preset. It's much nicer than the preinstalled presets.



This is really helpful - but where did you get it from? Can't find it on the net. Love your photos (and tank).


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Spot the CRS*

Google Kodachrome for canon. 

I've just done it and found it   

Some of the pros use it for 5dmk2 video, as it produces more natural colours. Skin tones mainly.


----------



## schraptor

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Spot the CRS*

Thanks for the info Mark


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Spot the CRS*

No probs.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Spot the CRS*

So, one week has passed. I'm pleased with the way things are going.

All of the usual issues i get...mainly diatoms...have not hit like they usually do. 

I've taken many measures to stop it. Purigen, ottos (about 20+) shrimp(about 60 in total maybe more) and seachems phos remover, which also removes silicates. 

I've not seen a sign of diatoms. Just a bit fungus on the wood, which was taken care of by the shrimp.

Of course, it's still early days, and i'm not counting all of chickens just yet. 

Here's an image after 1 week.There is of course a long way to go, and there are still plenty of gaps which need filling, but you should get the general gist of things.


----------



## Ian Holdich

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 @ 1 week old.*

so there is Diatoms??

that looks awesome mate, really taking shape, even if only a week old.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 @ 1 week old.*

There's no diatoms Ian.


----------



## Tony Swinney

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 @ 1 week old.*



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> There's no diatoms Ian.



I got plenty spare if you're missing them


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 @ 1 week old.*

Cheers tony. Send em over


----------



## Jur4ik

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 @ 1 week old.*

Tony,
Put them on the market place   

Mark,
good job, tanks looks already matured, thought it is only 1 week old


----------



## Ady34

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 @ 1 week old.*

Hi Mark,
this is looking really nice already, and filling in so fast!   
Is the substrate your using ADA Aquasoil amazonia, and could you divulge any of your water perameters, water change schedules, fertilising regimes etc for these early stages in your tanks development? It will be a very useful guide for all us beginners especially looking at your spotless glass and rapid plant growth.
A small word of warning with the rummy noses though, ive just witnessed mine devouring one of my amano shrimp in some shark like frenzy!   Im not sure if its coincidence but id just started feeding them live foods the day before and then this happened. They seem not to be targeting them further at the moment but its definitely got me on edge and your CRS are a little more costly as live foods!
Thanks
Ady.


----------



## ghostsword

*120 x 55 x 55 @ 1 week old.*

Mark, great looking setup, looks amazing one week on.

Do you have a air pump running on the tank at night?


.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 @ 1 week old.*

Cheers chaps. 

I'm at work at the moment. I'll reply later with data.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 @ 1 week old.*



			
				Ady34 said:
			
		

> Is the substrate your using ADA Aquasoil amazonia, and could you divulge any of your water perameters, water change schedules, fertilising regimes etc for these early stages in your tanks development?



ADA as amazonia.
water parameters, unknown.
water change 3 x 50% weekly. 
lights 2 x 54w t5 for 5 hours daily.
Elos fert range 3 ml daily.



			
				ghostsword said:
			
		

> Do you have a air pump running on the tank at night?



I just raise the lilly pipe to add O2 @ night.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 @ 1 week old.*

As i mentioned, i've added rummy nose. They're great...but...they're not for this tank. 

The issue being, they swim low down and blend in against the green of the plants and the grey of the stone. I've taken pictures and they are just not defined enough. 

I'm now thinking about a fish which is darker.   :? ...got to catch the sods now!!!!


----------



## Ian Holdich

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 @ 1 week old.*

what about some Black neon tetras?? It's a difficult one...


----------



## Ady34

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 @ 1 week old.*

.....or keep the rummys if you cant catch them and add the second greatest shoaling fish.... the penguin tetra which will swim higher in the water and add definition.


----------



## Jur4ik

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 @ 1 week old.*



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> I'm now thinking about a fish which is darker.



black phantoms?


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 @ 1 week old.*



			
				ianho said:
			
		

> Black neon tetras??





			
				Jur4ik said:
			
		

> black phantoms?





			
				Ady34 said:
			
		

> penguin tetra



All great choices. I'll look at them all. Orange fish would work best i think...embers etc. 

Here's what i mean. In this image, you'll just make out the fish (left corner) There coloured OK, it's just that they done stand out. I do need mid-surface fish.


----------



## Ady34

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 @ 1 week old.*

50 rummys would be more noticeable and they have such great character, youll find theyre first to the surface when feeding time comes! Yours do look in great condition there, the noses are blood red!
Cardinals as i see youve tested are always a great choice, but maybe if your intent on taking the rummys out and want a single species maybe a larger congo tetra shoal would also work well in a tank of this scale with the available mid water swimming area... shrimps though??
I feel that you definitely need something mid to higher water level as you said, as anything red/orange may 'dissappear' into the greens of the plants which are mostly lower level.
Your crystal red shrimp will give you the colour in the lower levels and offer some great accents to the greenery in your exceptional future photographs!
Im sure youll make the right choice, just give yourself some time to consider all the options, with all these suggestions there may be a 'eureka' moment! 
Cheerio.


----------



## Jur4ik

*120 x 55 x 55 @ 1 week old.*

Keep in mind, bigger tetra will hunt the shrimplets ..


----------



## Piece-of-fish

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 @ 1 week old.*

Piranhas? I think no one kept them yet in top aquascapes. Very original


----------



## hinch

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 @ 1 week old.*

how about some rainbows or perhaps a shoal of danio's


----------



## Ian Holdich

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 @ 1 week old.*

I see what you mean Mark, if it wasn't for the red you really wouldn't know they were there. Embers would be cool, but maybe a little to small, they would look like the red on the rummy's noses. 

If you have the money then Galaxy Rasboras would look proper ace in there, a mix of red and black.


----------



## Piece-of-fish

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 @ 1 week old.*

Galaxy rasboras are to complex imho. Btw you can get them quite cheap in some shops. In London the price range from 2.50 to about 7 for one.
Maybe little orange river crocodiles or sweet little hyppos?


----------



## Ian Holdich

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 @ 1 week old.*

yeah they can be a little complex...i caught a couple doing a cross word once in one of my tanks!lol


----------



## Piece-of-fish

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 @ 1 week old.*

Just once? Man they make me money on crosswords   
Come on Mark get something unusual... Terrapins? Amano would be your fan forever


----------



## Ian Holdich

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 @ 1 week old.*

how about just getting a duck...

i'll stop spamming your thread now mate!lol


----------



## Piece-of-fish

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 @ 1 week old.*

Thats it Mark. You are sorted for a choice   
A piranha, a little orange crocodile, small sexy hyppo, couple terrapins  hanging on manzi and a monkey riding a duck  8) 
Please apologize for this horrible extravaganza    but you have to admit that would be a proper selection...

P.S. Sorry a duck's been reserved already


----------



## Jur4ik

*120 x 55 x 55 @ 1 week old.*

Hahaha guys, you made my day!


----------



## andyh

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 @ 1 week old.*

Mark

If you haven't done so get in your car and drive over to Wharf Aquatics (Junc 28 of the M1 in Pinxton) they are so well stocked with fish you will be blow away. Many not seen on here, some awesome shoaling fish to be had! I was there just yesterday and they had so many fish i could of bought. Its well worth a trip IMO.

P.s tank is looking great, i would go as far to say its one of my favourite Evans scapes!

Andy


----------



## viktorlantos

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 @ 1 week old.*

Cheers Mark  The tank is getting even better. Brilliant shot again.

On the fishes> in my new tank i tried Sawbwa Resplendens now. It's also orange on the head and blue on the body.
If you're lucky and get this in nice color it is a great addition to a scape like this.

Mine is not that blue like i see on many shots but still very nice species. 
This is used by many top scapers including the current IAPLC2011 5th placement Stan too.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 @ 1 week old.*

Thanks ever so much guys. My fish choice is quite poor at times. I need all the help i can get. 

These fish really must go. I'm taking images, and they're just not standing out. 

Andy, thanks man. I'll take a look if i'm ever that way. 

Ed...you been drinking?   

Ian, spam away   

Viktor. cheers my friend. I'll google now.   

Juri...you see what we have to put up with in the UK?....  

Hinch. Thanks mate. i'll investigate these fish to. 

Just to reiterate, this shows why they must go. There's nothing wrong with their colour, they just dont blend in, or rather they do blend in...too much   





On the plant side of things, I've considered taking the HC out, and replacing with Glosso. The glosso is much steadier in it's growth. 

The moss is looking great. My greenest yet...even in it's infancy. The crimbo moss has transformed really nicely.

I'm wondering how much of the 'cleanliness' is put down to purigen and phosphate/silicate remover


----------



## Gill

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 fish have to go.*

I can def. see what you mean with your current fish choice.
If you want something more orange in color to contrast the scape:
Saffron Mollies
New color Morph on the Platty - Bumblebee
A Fish that would look spectacular in there would be a group of Orange Sailfin Mollies. Also a great tank cleaner and algae eater.
Glolight Danios


For something different why not try some of the newly available labriynth fish. There are some stunning wild strains of bettas that are group compatable.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 fish have to go.*

Harlequins seem to be stuck in my head. The normal ones, not espei.


----------



## Piece-of-fish

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 fish have to go.*

Come on Mark, no more harlequins. I understand they are beautiful fish but too much is too much   
Bleeding heart or smaller rosy tetras?


----------



## Gill

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 fish have to go.*



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> Harlequins seem to be stuck in my head. The normal ones, not espei.



TBH I have never understood the appeal of them, strange body shape and markings to me.

Have you seen the new color morphs in danios, they do look interesting. Reds and blues


----------



## Tony Swinney

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 fish have to go.*

Long tailed white cloud mountain minnows


----------



## NeilW

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 @ 1 week old.*

Lovely tank indeed, just to reinforce whats already been said! 



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> I'm wondering how much of the 'cleanliness' is put down to purigen and phosphate/silicate remover


 I was wondering your thoughts as to the effectiveness of Purigen? Have you used it before? How does it rate against standard charcoal?

Thanks for sharing such lovely pictures


----------



## Morgan Freeman

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 fish have to go.*

Nannostomus Beckfordi?

A little larger and darker but not overpowering.


----------



## viktorlantos

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 fish have to go.*

Or Nannostomus Mortenhaleri? Which is more colorful.

Or if you find some Microrasbora Erythromicron that could be a nice add on too. Colorful small species.


----------



## Gill

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 fish have to go.*



			
				Tony Swinney said:
			
		

> Long tailed white cloud mountain minnows



Yes they would look stunning, or the gold morph


----------



## JEK

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 fish have to go.*

I can reccommend rosy tetras as piece of fish also suggested. I have them in my 60 cm and they are beautiful with the rosy colored body and large red and black fins with white markings. However, they're are not the best schooling fishes...


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 fish have to go.*

Seriously guys, Thanks for your fishy input   It's given me plenty to think about. 

I've just carried out a large water change. It takes a while on this tank, but i enjoy it. 

Pretty soon, it'll be trim time for many of the plants. Hc mainly along with vesuvius runners. 

With a lower water level, the wall illuminates much better, gibing an open feel. This will be the look i aim for, for the final images. Maybe with a touch of blue


----------



## ghostsword

*120 x 55 x 55 Water changing and trimming.*

On a tank that size I would add a large shoal of tiger barbs, 30 or so. Add 10 green variety and another 10 albinos.

Great shoalers, all over the show.


.


----------



## Jur4ik

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Water changing and trimming.*

I always enjoyed those "from the top" shots if the water level is lowered like in this image - this makes the tank look more shallow and bigger than it actually is. Maybe you could make one during the next WC?


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Water changing and trimming.*

I've just taken some images with flash. What a difference. The fish really stand out.   

Dilemma...what to do. 

On a side note, my e tennellus is turning red which is nice.


----------



## Ian Holdich

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Water changing and trimming.*

lets see the pics then! lol


----------



## Ady34

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Water changing and trimming.*

Keep em.... add more.... get a contrasting (colour wise) mid/top water level shoaler!!  
With the style and layout of this tank splitting the fish into layers of activity will look great and only enhance the visuals!

Rummys are nice looking fish, im sure when your sat at home admiring this scape developing you can see the rummys just fine. With your flash enhancing them now for photos the jobs a good un! Theyll be a bugger to catch anyway so stick with them i say.
Mine havnt been nibbling any more shrimp either so i now suspect the shrimp they ate the other day may have been weak and therefore presented an easy picking.
Ady.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Water changing and trimming.*



			
				ianho said:
			
		

> lets see the pics then! lol



Awww...i deleted them   



			
				Ady34 said:
			
		

> Keep em.... add more.... get a contrasting (colour wise) mid/top water level shoaler!!
> With the style and layout of this tank splitting the fish into layers of activity will look great and only enhance the visuals!
> 
> Rummys are nice looking fish, im sure when your sat at home admiring this scape developing you can see the rummys just fine. With your flash enhancing them now for photos the jobs a good un! Theyll be a bugger to catch anyway so stick with them i say.
> Mine havnt been nibbling any more shrimp either so i now suspect the shrimp they ate the other day may have been weak and therefore presented an easy picking.
> Ady.



Thanks for the post Ady. i always like reading your comments


----------



## Gill

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Water changing and trimming.*

Fish choice for a scape is always a hard choice to make. One persons Ugly fish is another person favourite. And as the Scape grows and evolves over time, so does how fish look within it.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Water changing and trimming.*

A small update.

I've bought some fish today (Ian twisted my arm) I've added some gouramis (natural variety) They look fantastic. Understated but classy.

I also bought 6 harlequins, just to see the difference between those and the rummys. harlys win. Along with the fish, i acquired 12 amano shrimp.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Water changing and trimming.*

Here's the E vesuvius giving birth. These damn runners are sprouting from everywhere.









you can see the runners at the back left


----------



## Ian Holdich

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 E. Vesuvius sprouting*

wow that E vesuvius really is taking off mate! It looks really good at the back.

as for the fish, the wild coloured Honey gouramis will look ace in this scape. I see what you mean about the Harlequins, they do stand out more so than the Rummy's.


----------



## Piece-of-fish

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 E. Vesuvius sprouting*

Which shop did you go to? Can I have a contact number to ban you for future harlequin purchases please


----------



## Gill

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 E. Vesuvius sprouting*

Natural Honey Gouramis Look Stunning when in breeding Colors. Such a Deep Burnt Sienna Color


----------



## Gary Nelson

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 E. Vesuvius sprouting*

This is looking fantastic Mark and the rock layout is great! 
I am currently starting a new tank and I have had 3 days now of moving rocks about and I still don't think I have it right!
This is my first tank with rocks so I have great admiration for your layout after realizing just how tricky it is to get every peace just right and show each rock off to its best.

I am hoping that there will be some scapes at Olympia on Saturday to give me some ideas...


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 E. Vesuvius sprouting*



			
				ianho said:
			
		

> wow that E vesuvius really is taking off mate! It looks really good at the back



I'm licking it mate. It's different to the 'norm'



			
				Piece-of-fish said:
			
		

> Which shop did you go to? Can I have a contact number to ban you for future harlequin purchases please



 



			
				Gill said:
			
		

> Natural Honey Gouramis Look Stunning when in breeding Colors. Such a Deep Burnt Sienna Color



I'm loving mine Gill.   



			
				Gary Nelson said:
			
		

> This is looking fantastic Mark and the rock layout is great!
> I am currently starting a new tank and I have had 3 days now of moving rocks about and I still don't think I have it right!
> This is my first tank with rocks so I have great admiration for your layout after realizing just how tricky it is to get every peace just right and show each rock off to its best.



Cheers Gary. Stone is my fave hardscape. Especially mini Land scape rock.   

So, 2 weeks have passed and all is currently good. 

This is by no means inspiring imagery, but i seem to like to take pics during a water change   how odd....

it has to be done before aquatics live.


----------



## Ian Holdich

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 @ 2 weeks*

and guess what...you can see the Harlequins!


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 @ 2 weeks*



			
				ianho said:
			
		

> and guess what...you can see the Harlequins!



Ta da.... And for my next trick.   

Yes mate. What a difference. The rummy's are there too, but the Harley's stand out a treat.


----------



## schraptor

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 @ 2 weeks*

Mark,

Looking great as always   
How do you find 2 x 54w t5 for 5 hours daily working for you or maybe you have already increased the period / wattage?
It is 55 cm tall tank after all.


----------



## Ian Holdich

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 @ 2 weeks*

yes, upon closer inspection you can see the red. I think Ed needs to eat his hat on this one!


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 E. Vesuvius sprouting*



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> it has to be done before aquatics live.


Looks about ready for the show  looking forward to seeing it


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 @ 2 weeks*



			
				LondonDragon said:
			
		

> looking forward to seeing it



You'd have to travel to me to see it mate!



			
				ianho said:
			
		

> yes, upon closer inspection you can see the red. I think Ed needs to eat his hat on this one!



I'm still confused on the whole fish front.



			
				schraptor said:
			
		

> How do you find 2 x 54w t5 for 5 hours daily working for you or maybe you have already increased the period / wattage?
> It is 55 cm tall tank after all.



I'm on 6 hours daily, with just 2 x 54wT5

The following image shows how well the light grows stuff. (i've not saturated colours here neither)





We must remember that i'm using geissman lighting, and the reflector design really is second to none. The light spread is just amazing, unlike Arcadia's attempts.

The tank does NOT pearl, but it's really no issue to me. 

My friend Ed gave me a SS grade shrimp yesterday, a pregnant one at that. She's settled in nicely.


----------



## Ian Holdich

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 quite low lighting*

That is a quality photo Mark. That moss is really coming on isn't it, its great it didn't have that brown transition.


ps, sell me some shrimp when they have shrimplets.


----------



## Ady34

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 quite low lighting*

i can 'clearly' spot the rummy and the cardinal.... but no harlequins, was this shot post harlys or are they blending in too!!  ha ha!
Hopefully youll have some quality shrimplets soon.
Would have been good to have a chat with you yesterday at AL, but i think you made a fast one after the aquascaping contest! ... great effort by the way, theres some very different styles of scaping on show, all intriguing in their own right.
Cheerio.
Ady.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 quite low lighting*



			
				ianho said:
			
		

> That moss is really coming on isn't it, its great it didn't have that brown transition.



It's doing great. My last attempt at crimbo moss was not a good experience. I'm finding lower ferts and cooler temps favour moss, and many other plants for that matter.   



			
				Ady34 said:
			
		

> Would have been good to have a chat with you yesterday at AL, but i think you made a fast one after the aquascaping contest!



I wasn't very well. I put a brave face on it. I nearly didn't even come down at all. Scape a tank and go home was all about i could muster up i'm afraid   

Here's a portrait shot, with no fish at all. Sometimes i wait until they move out of the way. with large apertures, a stray fish can look so out of focus.

If you look carefully, there's hardly anything in focus


----------



## Jur4ik

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 quite low lighting*

like how the tank is changing
As always very crisp and clean


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 quite low lighting*

Thanks juri. And many thanks for the gift


----------



## Gill

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 quite low lighting*

I am just going to say - It is sooooo Tranquil and Calming. Even the family have asked whose tank is that. And why don't mine look like that. 
You should have the last 2 shots Printed on Canvas they would look stunning.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 quite low lighting*

Thanks Gill. Thats very kind of you to say so   

I'm always thinking of different ways to light tank. With this one being so big, i'm not so enthusiastic about it. Just because it's such a mission to set up.

This is image is different to the norm in terms of lighting. 





To photograph this properly, i'll need at least 6 lights.


----------



## Jur4ik

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 quite low lighting*



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> Thanks juri. And many thanks for the gift



you welcome buddy, make use of them


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Lighting and photographs.*

Whilst doing a waterchange, i took a few3 clips.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Lighting and photographs.*

Beautiful.


----------



## Ian Holdich

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Lighting and photographs.*

*claps* quality vid, and i see the clarity of that water...its gin clear.


----------



## clonitza

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Lighting and photographs.*

Great vid mate. Always loved them, pity you don't do the often. 
You should've stripped the last part with the hose. 

Cheers,


----------



## Ady34

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Lighting and photographs.*

WOW!!!   .....
watching this video gives a more 'real life' impression of the quality of this scape than images alone. 
Seeing a motion picture of the flora and fauna expresses a truer relationship than stills, as the character and activity of the rummys makes them stand out rather than blend in with the lush greens of the plants.

The cleanliness of the tank overall and especially the water is superb. My tank has always had a slight 'milky' look to the water and im wondering if you can attribute your water clarity to the purigen you use? I think i noted also that you run your filters with activated carbon, is this only in the early stages or is it a constant also? 

Personally id like to see more video of this set up, maybe a full tank scene running without interruption from maintainence to give a full impression of the relationships between the fish, plants water movement etc.

Great video Mark, and im pleased to have seen it in action!

Ady.
p.s. sorry to hear you wernt well at AL, sterling job for making the effort.


----------



## Piece-of-fish

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Lighting and photographs.*

Speechless...  :silent:


----------



## fandango

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Lighting and photographs.*

Wonderful clip and tank!


----------



## Orlando

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Lighting and photographs.*

The HD quality is amazing. I wish the movies I watched look that good.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Lighting and photographs.*

cheers guys   



			
				Ady34 said:
			
		

> if you can attribute your water clarity to the purigen you use? I think i noted also that you run your filters with activated carbon, is this only in the early stages or is it a constant also?



Purigen has helped me loads. The clearest water I've had in a tank. 

I'll do a full tank video with the filter on. To be honest, not a lot happens within the tank. very little swaying of plants etc, as i just use 1 JBL filter with glass lillys. I'm steering away from the 'high flow' theory.



			
				clonitza said:
			
		

> You should've stripped the last part with the hose.



A sense of realism   thats why i left it in.


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Lighting and photographs.*

Amazing as always Mark, wish you lived a bit closer so could come round and check out the tank


----------



## ghostsword

*120 x 55 x 55 Lighting and photographs.*

You are surely breaking away with many beliefs, first was the short light period (which I've tried and amazing improvement) and now with low flow. The beauty is that you have an amazing scape as proof!! 

You are a godsend to the aquascaping hobby! And the icing on the cake are you photography skills, second to none. 


___________________________

I don't know what is the secret of success, but the secret of failure is trying to please the world!


----------



## ghostsword

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Lighting and photographs.*



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> clonitza said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should've stripped the last part with the hose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A sense of realism   thats why i left it in.
Click to expand...


Spot on..  

I was lost on the video, enjoying the music and marvelling at the fish swimming, the close up of the otos and the moss, then WHAM!! The hose came into view and I was snapped out of it. It is still a working tank, young at 2 weeks, yet mesmerising as it is now. One can only push forward so much on our imagination to be able to see where the tank is going, but it is already such a piece of art and beauty that captivates and locks us on it's embrace. 

A 15 minute production of this tank would be an amazing, set it on loop and just immerse myself on it's beauty. 

Really good work Mark, amazing.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Lighting and photographs.*

Guys, your all so kind. Thanks   

Thanks Luis. I'll do an update at maybe 4 weeks with an extended play vid. This vid was half hearted and spare of the moment stuff really, but i'll do better with back lighting and stuff in the next one. 

Again, thanks everyone.  8)


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 new video added*

If you can bare the loading time, watch it windowed @ 1080p


----------



## JEK

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 new video added*

Very relaxing video, Mark. I'm specially impressed by the water clarity...

Have you considered adding some apistos, maybe _apistogramma borelli_? I think they would look great in the scape.


----------



## Vito

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 new video added*

Great progress so far Mark, the condition of the plants is second to none, have made a few notes for my next setup, where are the lilly pipes from?


----------



## Tony Swinney

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 new video added*

 Mark, you inspire us all to make both our scapes and our pics/vids better, and that is an amazing skill 8) 

Tony


----------



## Piece-of-fish

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 new video added*

And influence all uk   
To use less lighting for example. Which is very good in my opinion.
And damn expensive purigen. 

Apistos are a no no with shrimp  as someone mentioned to add those earlier.


----------



## JEK

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 new video added*



			
				Piece-of-fish said:
			
		

> And influence all uk
> To use less lighting for example. Which is very good in my opinion.
> And damn expensive purigen.
> 
> Apistos are a no no with shrimp  as someone mentioned to add those earlier.



Does Mark have other shrimps than amanos? Amanos are rather big so I don't think the apistos will eat them if they're fully grown... But I can see the problem if he has smaller shrimps...


----------



## Piece-of-fish

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 new video added*

He has got cherries and some quite high grade crystals


----------



## JEK

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 new video added*



			
				Piece-of-fish said:
			
		

> He has got cherries and some quite high grade crystals


Aha, ok. Then it's not smart to add apistos unless he's tired of his expensive shrimp.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 new video added*

Yeah, Eds right. I've got some really nice shrimp in this set up which i really dont want to lose. 



			
				Tony Swinney said:
			
		

> Mark, you inspire us all to make both our scapes and our pics/vids better, and that is an amazing skill



Cheers T. Especially coming from the master himself   



			
				Vito said:
			
		

> where are the lilly pipes from?



Hi Vito. I've go them from Aquasys. (Jur4ik) on the forum. They're great.



			
				JEK said:
			
		

> I'm specially impressed by the water clarity...



It's quite clear. I put it down to Purigen   

I've been away for a few days, so it's been left to it's own devices. Everything is cool on my return. The HM is going rampant at the back. The HC is really hugging the substrate, which is nice.


----------



## Ian Holdich

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 new video added*

looking healthy, Mark and ready for a trim i reckon.


----------



## clonitza

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 new video added*

Envy you mate .
The joys of trimming riccia.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 new video added*



			
				clonitza said:
			
		

> The joys of trimming riccia.





			
				ianho said:
			
		

> Mark and ready for a trim i reckon.



Tell me about it. I've not touched it yet, but i'm going to have to do it soon  :? 

Here's the 3 week progression...


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 the 3 week update!*

Looks great Mark, super growth as always, another 3 weeks and you can start a new scape


----------



## Aquadream

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 new video added*



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> clonitza said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The joys of trimming riccia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ianho said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mark and ready for a trim i reckon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell me about it. I've not touched it yet, but i'm going to have to do it soon  :?
Click to expand...


I have trimmed Riccia by using Eheim gravel cleaner near the scissors and with the tank filters turned off. Little to no problem.


----------



## Sonnyarba

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 the 3 week update!*

Hi Mark,   

I've been following your journal since it's beginning, and as always, I have only the best words for you  
I really like both the aquascape and the overall condition after 3 weeks   

Just go ahead, I wish you all the best with this one


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 the 3 week update!*



			
				Aquadream said:
			
		

> I have trimmed Riccia by using Eheim gravel cleaner near the scissors and with the tank filters turned off. Little to no problem.


thanks for the tip   



			
				LondonDragon said:
			
		

> super growth as always, another 3 weeks and you can start a new scape



that'd be nice   



			
				Sonnyarba said:
			
		

> I wish you all the best with this one



Thanks you   

I've had a tidy up this evening, trimming out a lot of Vesuvius. I've cleared the whole foreground, so it looks much tidier. 

The glosso and 'tiering' is now on view


----------



## Orlando

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 the 3 week update and trim!*

I enjoy watching your water changes


----------



## Ian Holdich

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 the 3 week update and trim!*

that looks loads better, I actually think the right side looks great!


----------



## Gary Nelson

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 the 3 week update and trim!*

Very nice Mark, it's just looking better and better each time I see it   

PS, it was good to see the master at work at aquatics live... A really good set up you did.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 the 3 week update and trim!*



			
				Gary Nelson said:
			
		

> Very nice Mark, it's just looking better and better each time I see it
> 
> PS, it was good to see the master at work at aquatics live... A really good set up you did.



I'm not sure about master   ...sick and not feeling so well maybe. Hence the 'scape as fast as you can' and get out of there. 



			
				ianho said:
			
		

> I actually think the right side looks great!



It's my fave bit to, Many amano ideas copied i'm afraid. Nothing new. the left is not as strong. The more i look at the layout, the more floors i see   always bad, because i always feel like starting again.



			
				Orlando said:
			
		

> I enjoy watching your water changes



I dont enjoy doing them   

So, for Ian, the right hand side.


----------



## Ian Holdich

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 the 3 week update and trim!*

really adds the depth on that side...with the smaller branch also going off down there. Really nice.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 the 3 week update and trim!*



			
				ianho said:
			
		

> really adds the depth on that side...with the smaller branch also going off down there. Really nice.



Yeah, i'm happy with that part. So tempting to start all over and redesign the tank.


----------



## Arana

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 the 3 week update and trim!*

Stunning Mark


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 the 3 week update and trim!*

Thanks mark. Still a long way to go.


----------



## greenink

*120 x 55 x 55 the 3 week update and trim!*

Mark - this is amazing growth (leaving aside the art!)

Could you do a quick summary of all the technical / science bits? Would be very helpful...! Here's what I think I know:

Water changes: 3 times 30% water changes a week, no chlorine prevention (?), water direct from (mixer?) tap (are you fussed about temperature?). 

Are you still using a gravel vac at water changes to get dirt up from the substrate, or do you take water from the top and disturb the crud on the bottom as little as possible?

Ferts: tpn+ (not ei) (?) but not sure how much and when

Substrate: ADA aquasoil with ADA powder where HC will grow

Filtration: not sure brand or LPH and not sure what media. But breaking the 10 times flow rule for sure. 

Lights: 6hr Photoperiod, 2 times T5

CO2: inline boyu diffuser, FE, lime green drop checker. Checking by eye to see that little bubbles go everywhere. 

Inlets: standard Lilly pipe, raised at night to break surface film and get O2 in

No heater (!), but house at a constant balmy 22 degrees

Feeding: once daily, live bloodworms (?) (anything else? frozen ?), switching the filter off each time and adding small amount with tweezers

More shrimp and ottos than you can shake a stick at

Heavy planting from outset

Ruthless trimming of leaves with holes in (if you ever get this?)

Sure there's lots of mistakes in here... Not that I'm trying to directly copy your success or anything... 

And finally, is there anything else in your alchemical bag of master tricks? Would be a massive help to those of us who can only look at this in wonder - has done more in 3 weeks than my tank does in 3 months.


----------



## foxfish

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 the 3 week update and trim!*

Mike, thanks for your post - I eagerly await Marks reply


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 the 3 week update and trim!*

I'll do my best to answer Mike.   

ADA amazonia only...no powder.

Co2...on 2 hours before lights on. Drop checker only dark green via boyou inline diffuser

Lights...2 x 54t5 for 5 hours. Currently about 10cm from the water. Geissman lighting is by far the best design I've seen. Efficiency is amazing.i.e reflector design

O2 added at night via raising the lilly pipe...rather noisy though.I shut the bedroom door.

Water changes 2 x 50%weekly.seachem declor added. Straight from tap...although i can control the temp. of what comes out of the hot water tap, via a controller on the boiler...especially with winter coming, this is great!

ferts Elos K...3 squrts daily TPN + 10ml every other day. Quite low ferts for a big tank.

Vac areas i can get to. Shrimp crud is quite a lot.

Filtration is really low. Just 1 x JBL 1500LPH. Loaded with seachem carbon, seachem phos remover, and 200ml purigen.

No heater and maintains 21/22c...lower in the mornings.

about 50 amano shrimp, 25 ottos, and about 25 cherrys, 3 CRS and 1crs ss+

Fish get fed bloodworm every 3 days or so.

Trimming as required.

I'm not really sure why my plants grow so quick in the early stages. It's always happened, even when i first started. There's more an element of luck than science. I just dont get the science part.

I'm finding the bigger the tank, the easier it is. I do have slight GSA on some of the stones and a small amount of diatoms, but that's to be expected. Diatoms are no where near as bad as I've had them in the past, and this was the one thing i had to master and get on top of.

I think this just about covers everything i do.


----------



## schraptor

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 the 3 week update and trim!*

Quick question Mark, what kind of gravel vac do you use ? I'm thinking about getting one myself.


----------



## FishyJake13

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 the 3 week update and trim!*

First time seeing this and it really does look nice, superb growth in such a short space of time


----------



## greenink

*120 x 55 x 55 the 3 week update and trim!*

Thanks mark really helpful. Appreciate the time it takes to write that. I am now going to feed my fish much less often.. And very clever on the boiler -  I'm doing that for sure.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 the 3 week update and trim!*

Shraptor, I use the cheap £5 symphony from P@H

It's very gentle in its 'suction' so there's no need for concern when hovering over plants like HC etc. 

I'm away all week, so wife is in charge. I've rang her and she's says....( unusually) the tank looks stunning. I'm wondering what's gone wrong


----------



## George Farmer

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 the 3 week update and trim!*



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> I'm away all week, so wife is in charge. I've rang her and she's says....( unusually) the tank looks stunning. I'm wondering what's gone wrong


Maybe there's some balloon rams in there! lol

In all seriousness you've stepped up your 'scaping to another level mate. Kudos.


----------



## Ian Holdich

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 the 3 week update and trim!*

sorry George, they're balloon mollies...i popped round and put them in for you Mark.


----------



## George Farmer

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 the 3 week update and trim!*



			
				ianho said:
			
		

> sorry George, they're balloon mollies...i popped round and put them in for you Mark.


lol. Brilliant! They should help clear up the huge algae bloom that's also occurred in Mark's absence...


----------



## gillo45

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 the 3 week update and trim!*

Great work Mark, this is why i have come back to planted tanks so natural keep it up


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 the 3 week update and trim!*



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> In all seriousness you've stepped up your 'scaping to another level mate. Kudos.



Cheers mate. 



			
				gillo45 said:
			
		

> Great work Mark, this is why i have come back to planted tanks so natural keep it up



Thanks gillo. 

I've come home after 5 days of being away, and everything's fine. No dosing, well once on Tuesday (the wife put it in) The rest of the week it's had nothing. 

On a side note, E Vesuvius, can be trimmed just like e Tenellus. I've hacked mine to the ground, and it now produces smaller leaves   

I've just done a huge water change, and i'll do another first thing in the morning. 

No pics, as it looks similar to the last pic  8)


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 the 3 week update and trim!*

A cheeky left side pic   

Now i know what E Vesuvius does, next time i trim, the left side gets mullered!


----------



## J Butler

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 the 3 week update and trim!*



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> A cheeky left side pic
> 
> Now i know what E Vesuvius does, next time i trim, the left side gets mullered!



Ha! You can see it twisting in fear...   

Everythings looking pretty epic as per, Mark. 

Probably to early to say definitively, but how are you finding all the ELOS goodies?


----------



## George Farmer

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 the 4 week update*

Lovely!

The Vesuvius does look at odds with its rather ornamental, twisted and very vertical structure compared with the remaining plants and hardscape. A tough plant to fit into a Nature Aquarium layout I reckon, but if anyone can do it...


----------



## spyder

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 the 3 week update and trim!*



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> On a side note, E Vesuvius, can be trimmed just like e Tenellus. I've hacked mine to the ground, and it now produces smaller leaves



So you just mowed all the leaves off? I have a plant that is struggling and had to remove a load of leaves. It's picking up slowly but I was curious about hacking it back hard. I have another plant throwing out a nice runner. I intend to grow out the runner for a few more weeks then use the 4-5 fresh plantlets to replant the area. It should look a bit cleaner and tidier that way.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 the 4 week update*



			
				spyder said:
			
		

> So you just mowed all the leaves off?



Yes mate. Down to the substrate. It recovers with no issues.



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> The Vesuvius does look at odds with its rather ornamental, twisted and very vertical structure compared with the remaining plants and hardscape. A tough plant to fit into a Nature Aquarium layout I reckon, but if anyone can do it...



An experiment at best. I have to make it work though. Cutting it down, and letting it grow shorter, hopefully, should make it blend in a little better. 



			
				J Butler said:
			
		

> Probably to early to say definitively, but how are you finding all the ELOS goodies?



They seem to be doing good. No deficiencies as yet, no GSA on glass, even with phosphate remover in the filter. Minor diatoms, but that's on it's way out now. 

Here's the HC from today a week after trimming. It's much shorter than my previous attempts.





Here's my you tube channel for anyone who hasn't seen it yet 

http://www.youtube.com/user/plantedbox?feature=mhee

Can i also thank anyone on this forum who's subscribed. Currently 373 subscribers and growing, thanks everyone  

I'll be updating the channel frequently, so keep checking in on it.


----------



## Ian Holdich

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 the 4 week update*

nice HC dude!


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 the 4 week update*



			
				ianho said:
			
		

> nice HC dude!



Cheers Ian. 

I've had another trimming session. I've flattened the left side, and cut most of the parvula.

It's still gapy in places, but over all, coming together.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 the 4 week update*

A few more days of being away. I've come back and all is fine. Just 3ml of Elos K40 added.

I may go for a black background on this tank...I've darkened this image to see how it looks.





After the trim, everything is recovering nicely. Whats left of the diatoms, is just about gone to.  8)


----------



## Gary Nelson

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 the 4 week update*

Looks great Mark - I like the black background, it always makes the lush green on the plants leap out! I would like to see a full tank shot now it's maturing.


----------



## Ian Holdich

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 the 4 week update*

looks great with a black backing, makes it look quite mysterious and very natural.


----------



## J Butler

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 the 4 week update*

I swear your water clarity get's better with every photo Mark!

If it wasn't put into context by being posted on UKAPS, you really wouldn't be able to tell.

Are you still thinking about an aquascaping book, I want to see this stuff printed!


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 the 4 week update*

Thanks guys. 

Sadly, I probably won't be showing a 'proper' full tank shot until its completed. I'll of course show little snippets and close ups. 

My shrimp are looking great and many of the cherries are heavily pregnant.


----------



## Piece-of-fish

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 the 4 week update*

You are no longer our friend, this is very serious   
Almost criminal offense. Work of art must be made public  8)


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 the 4 week update*



			
				Piece-of-fish said:
			
		

> You are no longer our friend, this is very serious
> Almost criminal offense. Work of art must be made public



I'm not so sure about work of art  :? 

It's happening again!...The more i look, the more fault i find. I do really hope the white/blue background for final images will takeaway the grey distraction, which is the wall.

There are parts of the layout that i love, and other parts that aren't quite doing it for me. There's still time i guess for things to grow in and appear more natural.

 Still with quite low light, very low co2 and extremely low ferts. 

The bit of GDA i had on one rock is all but gone now, and Diatoms 98% disappeared.

I'm pretty confident for future layouts in this particular size aquarium


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 the 4 week update*

A few days over 5 weeks and everything is ticking along nicely.

I'm still awaiting babies from the shrimp, and plenty of them are carrying.

I'll see this through to the end, even though some parts just dont sit right. 

Moss is great. better than past endeavours. I put that down to lower co2 and ferts. Flow is non existent also.

Here's an image from last night.


----------



## Alastair

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 @ 5 weeks*

Cracking mate as always. How often are you keeping up with water changes then mate if your flow is as you say non existent


----------



## schraptor

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 @ 5 weeks*

I'm really interested in Mark's observations on the low flow after say 3-4 months since the setup of his tank.

I use Koralia nano in my 65L planted for extra flow, but will definitely try without it for some time and leave the flow to Tetratec EX700 external filter only. After all, looking at Amano's tanks, flow there is really low to almost non-existent. Same with CO2, where diffuser is half way up the tank's height and no extra CO2 mist bubbles are seen all over the tank, yet plants are growing and pearling nicely.


----------



## AndersH

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 @ 5 weeks*

Been having the same thoughts as you Schraptor.
You're using an  atomizer right Mark? Do you still see the micro bubbles flowing to all areas of the tank?

This is very interesting as your growth is amazing and still you do not do what is normally preached with the huge amounts of flow and co2.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 @ 5 weeks*



			
				Alastair said:
			
		

> How often are you keeping up with water changes



! x 50% weekly. 8) 



			
				schraptor said:
			
		

> I'm really interested in Mark's observations on the low flow after say 3-4 months since the setup of his tank.





			
				AndersH said:
			
		

> You're using an atomizer right Mark? Do you still see the micro bubbles flowing to all areas of the tank?
> 
> This is very interesting as your growth is amazing and still you do not do what is normally preached with the huge amounts of flow and co2.



Cheers guys. I've recently been rethinking about what i put into my tanks. 

My last layout in this tank was of similar dosing regime, filter etc and it worked great. Just the 5 hours of light daily via 2 x 54t5. 

I think the lighting is key here. Lower light = lower co2, ferts and flow. 

I've looked at amanos tanks and racked my brains wondering 'how the hell do you do that?" After lowering light intensity, i now understand   
  Don't be fooled by the ADA 150wsolar 1output...i dont have a par meter but just by looking, they dont chuck out the kinda light you think they do. 

Of course with lower 'everything' comes slightly slower growth, but i can handle that. Also my tank does not pearl. It will only pearl if i put the Metal Halides on...within 5 minutes of MH being on it's fizzy lemonade.

I dont use them because i dont want the 'mad' style growth.


----------



## Ian Holdich

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 @ 5 weeks*

I also thinks it's good to add a certain amount of experience is involved here. I'm unsure a newb would get away with this approach, i'm sure Mark wood agree with this??


----------



## Piece-of-fish

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 @ 5 weeks*

ADA Soil and method?


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 @ 5 weeks*



			
				Piece-of-fish said:
			
		

> ADA Soil and method?



I'd put a lot down to substrate. It takes the pressure of the dosing. I dose so little, without a special substrate, I'd suffer tremendously.



			
				ianho said:
			
		

> I also thinks it's good to add a certain amount of experience is involved here. I'm unsure a newb would get away with this approach, i'm sure Mark wood agree with this??



To some degree yes, but if they followed guidelines, it's within any ones grasp.

I've gone from a full EI doser, to next to nothing, and they both grow....something to think about there!


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 @ 5 weeks*

Here's a shot of the rather shy gouramis. They used to hide, but slowly, they're getting braver.

It's quite rare to see them all out at once


----------



## Ian Holdich

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 @ 5 weeks*

aaahhh i wondered when they would make an appearance! 

did you get some more?


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 @ 5 weeks*



			
				ianho said:
			
		

> did you get some more?



No matey. just the 6


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 @ 5 weeks*

I'm a bit late on the 6 week update. 

I syphon on a regular basis. Have done for some time. 

Here's one of the reasons why. Fish and shrimp crap builds up and you really need to get rid of it. Detritus to.

This image is my bucket. It was clean, and this is what came out of the HC carpet. 





Clean around all of your plants and gravels. It makes a difference to the over all health of the tank. 

Soon, i'll be deciding on the final fish choice.   

Here's the usual 'waterchange' shot


----------



## NeilW

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 @ 5 weeks*



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> I'm a bit late on the 6 week update.
> 
> I syphon on a regular basis. Have done for some time.
> 
> Here's one of the reasons why. Fish and shrimp crap builds up and you really need to get rid of it. Detritus to.



Great tip and lovely tank still. I've been syphoning with my new tank and it makes a hell of a difference, especially in areas of lower flow.


----------



## schraptor

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 @ 6 weeks. Why you should syphon!*

Mark, I thought your fishes and shrimps do not poop   

I'm always amazed how much crap you can siphon out from my 65 liter. Especially mosses like to hold lots of it.
Also I usually end up with too much water siphoned out to continue the process.
I wonder how those battery operated gravel vacuum cleaners with internal water flow work (the ones where crap is supposed to be filtered out and held in some kind of woolen bag or smth).


----------



## George Farmer

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 @ 6 weeks. Why you should syphon!*

What species of gourami, Mark? Most prefer warmer water - are you using a heater?


----------



## Ian Holdich

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 @ 6 weeks. Why you should syphon!*

thats some crud mate!

do you need me to come fish shopping with ya ?lol


----------



## Christor

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 @ 6 weeks. Why you should syphon!*

WOW...I started on page 1 to about 3, skipped to here and well, that is exactly something id love to recreate


----------



## Orlando

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 @ 6 weeks. Why you should syphon!*

You are a very brave man to siphon such a great carpet. Most folks would suck it right off the substrate. How do you manage to do this without pulling HC out at the same time?


----------



## George Farmer

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 @ 6 weeks. Why you should syphon!*



			
				Orlando said:
			
		

> You are a very brave man to siphon such a great carpet. Most folks would suck it right off the substrate. How do you manage to do this without pulling HC out at the same time?


I can't speak for Mark but before every WC I simply wave my hands above the substrate and around ALL plants. This kicks up the detritus etc. ready for siphoning from the water column with minimal disruption to carpeting plants. I do this with the filter off to maximise suspension times of the floating particles.

I think it's worth reiterating that if you choose to not have particularly great mech filtration and circulation then effective substrate maintainance and general cleaning husbandary becomes even more prudent. Especially with carpets/mosses/dense stems that attract so much waste organic matter.


----------



## ghostsword

*120 x 55 x 55 @ 6 weeks. Why you should syphon!*

Great point, and I am glad that it was brought up. 

Won't the hovering of detritus also catch shrimp or fish? 

I use a air pipe to hover the substrate, time consuming but I am always worried if sucking up any fish.





___________________________

I don't know what is the secret of success, but the secret of failure is trying to please the world!


----------



## spyder

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 @ 6 weeks. Why you should syphon!*

I usually use a couple of fingers to lightly brush plants whilst siphoning. As I use a hose that goes straight down the drain outside I partially cover the end with my thumb to reduce the flow. I used to get loads out of my moss in the past. The stuff is like a magnet for dirt.

As always, looking good Mark


----------



## BigTom

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 @ 6 weeks. Why you should syphon!*



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> I can't speak for Mark but before every WC I simply wave my hands above the substrate and around ALL plants.



I know you're a beast of an aquascaper George, but didn't realise you were employing magic to do it


----------



## Ian Holdich

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 @ 6 weeks. Why you should syphon!*

it's Voodoo Tom, the thing is he hasn't told you the magic words.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 @ 6 weeks. Why you should syphon!*

I guess a wave of the hand is good, but in my experience it just send most of the crud into the water column. 

The way i do it with a syphon, is more or less a 100% guarantee that the crap gets sucked out of the tank.

You can stem the flow from the syphon by placing a kink in the hose and control it with the other had...really quite easy. My HC is very well rooted, and there's no sign of it getting pulled up.

There's just no way you can suck any of the fish or shrimp out either.


----------



## George Farmer

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 @ 6 weeks. Why you should syphon!*



			
				BigTom said:
			
		

> George Farmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't speak for Mark but before every WC I simply wave my hands above the substrate and around ALL plants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know you're a beast of an aquascaper George, but didn't realise you were employing magic to do it
Click to expand...


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 @ 6 weeks. Why you should syphon!*

Here's a short clip to show how effective it is. 

No real issues with loosing fish etc...It's extremely gentle is its suction.

please ignore all the pearling bubbles.


----------



## George Farmer

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  Why you should syphon! vid added*

Great video mate. If pictures paint a 1,000 words - your videos must paint a 1,000,000!

Do you think some of the 'crud' is also actually really fine particles of Aqua Soil?  Not that it's an issue, but it may explain why you're apparently collecting so much 'stuff' in such a short space of time with relatively little bioload. 

Thanks for sharing and awesome 'scape, by the way.


----------



## BigTom

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  Why you should syphon! vid added*

Looks like mainly AS particles to me too.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  Why you should syphon! vid added*



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> Do you think some of the 'crud' is also actually really fine particles of Aqua Soil?



Yes mate. It's crossed my mind. 

After a few days without syphoning, the shrimp crap is distinct and much bigger. so yeah, it could be broken down soil.

I think also with diatoms that die off and drop to the bottom, this is a great way of ridding ourselves of them.

This is a big part of my routine now   

A couple more images...


----------



## George Farmer

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  Why you should syphon! vid added*

Nice one mate. Next time I grow a dense carpet I'll consider something similar rather than relying on magic.

Love the DoF in the 2nd image, especially. f/2 with the 135?

How are you finding the Vesuvius in terms of growth and how it compliments the 'scape as a whole?


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  Why you should syphon! vid added*



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> How are you finding the Vesuvius in terms of growth and how it compliments the 'scape as a whole?



It's a tough? mate. Hard to say just yet, how it's going to fit in. Easy rid though if it doesn't work....just cut it down.



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> Love the DoF in the 2nd image, especially. f/2 with the 135?



Thanks mate. yes, the 135mm F2, but @ f4 for that one. 

I've my eyes on a UWA zeiss   dont tell the wife


----------



## schraptor

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  Why you should syphon! vid added*

Awesome photos Mark !!!   
Please paste exif information for both. Did you add any extra light sources to get these shots or used the fact that water level was lower due to water change and therefore more light got into this area?


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  Why you should syphon! vid added*



			
				schraptor said:
			
		

> Awesome photos Mark !!!
> Please paste exif information for both. Did you add any extra light sources to get these shots or used the fact that water level was lower due to water change and therefore more light got into this area?



Cheers mate. There just quickys, taken whilst changing water. 

Here's the info. The date is wrong, as i took this today...not yesterday. 

@ George...I got the F stop wrong, it was indeed F2   Soz bud.


----------



## schraptor

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  Why you should syphon! vid added*

Thanks Mark for the info. Nice pictures for a quickies, can't wait to see final shots then


----------



## ghostsword

*120 x 55 x 55  Why you should syphon! vid added*

Thanks for the video, really nice to see it. 

A lot of gunk that gets out he?!. 


___________________________

I don't know what is the secret of success, but the secret of failure is trying to please the world!


----------



## clonitza

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  Why you should syphon! vid added*

Good thing you have such a large tank, siphoning like that in my tanks I'd remove all the water in no time. Dennerle has slim gravel cleaners for both large and nano aquariums, pity they are so hard to find. Anyway you are doing a great job, I remember the dirt beneath the HC carpet in Viktor's tank. 

Tank's turned out really nice and I'm waiting for the full tank shot, hopefully we'll see it before IAPLC 2012 ends. 

Cheers,
Mike


----------



## viktorlantos

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  Why you should syphon! vid added*

Cheers Mark  What a great shot again. Blade sharp. Love the DOF.   
Keep up the inspirational stuff my friend


----------



## Tony Swinney

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  Why you should syphon! vid added*

Hey mark, tanks looking awesome as ever !  Nice tip and vid on the syphoning too   Can you PM me a copy of the link you used to embed the vid please - i can suss it out 

Cheers

Tony


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  Why you should syphon! vid added*



			
				clonitza said:
			
		

> Tank's turned out really nice and I'm waiting for the full tank shot, hopefully we'll see it before IAPLC 2012 ends.



Hopefully mate   I'm doing  big shoot over christmas.



			
				viktorlantos said:
			
		

> Cheers Mark  What a great shot again. Blade sharp. Love the DOF.
> Keep up the inspirational stuff my friend



Thanks Viktor.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  Why you should syphon! vid added*

I'll get this over and done with before crimbo...7 week update.

Not a great deal to report.   

Here's an image with my wife's new Christmas gift. I've bought her a canon 550d, and what a brilliant bit of kit it is for £500!

This is with the kit lens. I'll take some more images with it to put it through it's paces.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  @ 7 weeks and a Canon 550d*

Here's my son, and me cleaning the tank...


----------



## Ian Holdich

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  @ 7 weeks and a Canon 550d*

i see what you mean regarding the quality of the pics!  (or is it just the user? lol)

great FTS, looks very chiseled, lovely mate.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  @ 7 weeks and a Canon 550d*



			
				ianho said:
			
		

> i see what you mean regarding the quality of the pics!



I'm so impressed with the 550 mate. 

I've uploaded the image at a lower quality...

This is a little better. Seriously, anyone thinking of getting a camera which isnt too expensive, you must consider this camera. I'll take some over christmas with flash etc.


----------



## Ian Holdich

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  @ 7 weeks and a Canon 550d*

This isn't with the kit lens is it?

and i know it's a pain, but what are the basic settings?


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  @ 7 weeks and a Canon 550d*



			
				ianho said:
			
		

> This isn't with the kit lens is it?



It is Ian. The lens is quite plasticy and cheap feeling, but gives pretty good results. It does take all of my other lenses though. My 135mm F2 now becomes close to 200mm F2!!!!



			
				ianho said:
			
		

> but what are the basic settings?



How do you mean bud?


----------



## Ian Holdich

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  @ 7 weeks and a Canon 550d*

thats not bad for a kit lens...it is quite an impressive camera. 

anyone wanna but a Sony SLR???lol

sorry i meant the setting for the shot above.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  @ 7 weeks and a Canon 550d*



			
				ianho said:
			
		

> sorry i meant the setting for the shot above.
> thats not bad for a kit lens...it is quite an impressive camera.
> 
> anyone wanna but a Sony SLR???lol
> 
> sorry i meant the setting for the shot above.



Neutral. I've set the settings to roughly match what i shoot on the 5d MK2. Shot in RAW, then edited in DPP.

It's basically a 7D in a smaller and not so robust body. The HD video is awesome to.


----------



## schraptor

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  @ 7 weeks and a Canon 550d*

I really like my EOS 550D. Imho very good entry level DSLR with nice HD movies recording options.
Recently tried some 1080p movie of a tank, short clip but gives you a feeling what can be done with this camera - http://vimeo.com/33805432
Also Mark you should try it with a cheapo 50mm 1.8 lens (80 pounds or smth) and a few portrait shots under good light conditions. You will be amazed, I was tbh.
Can you do one thing for me mate? Try to share a few photos with kit lens and then switch to your 135L mounted on 550D body  I just want to see how this lens influences the quality of pictures.


----------



## FishBeast

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  @ 7 weeks and a Canon 550d*

I love th 550d aswell. I use the kit lense and havent userd any better lenses so I dont know how good it is but one thing that annoys me about it is that sometimes I can have f 4.5 and others I cant go below 5.. I dont understand why...

I am not much impresse with the video because it is hard to focus whilst recording and the kit lense is noisy.

Apart from that I love it to bits. So easy to use.


----------



## Arana

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  @ 7 weeks and a Canon 550d*

+1 for the 550d, i love mine


----------



## clonitza

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  @ 7 weeks and a Canon 550d*

 Mark have you tried Magic Lantern ?  :idea:


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  @ 7 weeks and a Canon 550d*



			
				schraptor said:
			
		

> Can you do one thing for me mate? Try to share a few photos with kit lens and then switch to your 135L mounted on 550D body  I just want to see how this lens influences the quality of pictures.



I will do mate. I'll do it over the crimbo break   

Here's a really rough edit, heavily PS'd image using the 550d and stock lens. Again, it's during a water change so there's bubbles,hoses, water jetting in, but the 550d i feel, will be really capable of some crackin' pics


----------



## Ian Holdich

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  @ 7 weeks and a Canon 550d*

again, cracking pic!

now giz a vid!lol


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  @ 7 weeks and a Canon 550d*



			
				ianho said:
			
		

> now giz a vid!lol



I may well do...I've just broken my 5d!


----------



## Ian Holdich

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  @ 7 weeks and a Canon 550d*

well that's Nats crimbo prezzie gone then! lol

get her a Tesco Vivitar cam instead.


----------



## BigTom

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  @ 7 weeks and a Canon 550d*



			
				FishBeast said:
			
		

> one thing that annoys me about it is that sometimes I can have f 4.5 and others I cant go below 5.. I dont understand why...



With this lens and many other zooms the maximum aperture varies with focal length (just a side effect of the way some lenses are constructed).

I think the Canon kit lens has a maximum aperture range of 3.5-5.6. What this means is that at the wide angle (18mm) you should be able to stop all the way down to f3.5, but as you zoom in the amount you can stop down gradually reduces until you are left with only f5.6 at 55mm.


----------



## George Farmer

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  @ 7 weeks and a Canon 550d*



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> ianho said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now giz a vid!lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I may well do...I've just broken my 5d!
Click to expand...


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  @ 7 weeks and a Canon 550d*

Indeed George.

Part of the mirror system has broken. It's just fallen out. I'm not sure how it's happened. No one in the house is admitting dropping or hitting it, but somethings happened...major to.


----------



## George Farmer

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  @ 7 weeks and a Canon 550d*



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> Indeed George.
> 
> Part of the mirror system has broken. It's just fallen out. I'm not sure how it's happened. No one in the house is admitting dropping or hitting it, but somethings happened...major to.


Is it under warranty still?


----------



## naz

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  @ 7 weeks and a Canon 550d*

hi mark,really like the tank   tank looks crystal clear,plants realy look green and pop,like the design of the rocks and the hc at the front   ...mark were did you buy your tank and cabinet from im thinking off getting one..


----------



## Antipofish

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  @ 7 weeks and a Canon 550d*



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> Indeed George.
> 
> Part of the mirror system has broken. It's just fallen out. I'm not sure how it's happened. No one in the house is admitting dropping or hitting it, but somethings happened...major to.




Thats a pricey camera... you could find your household insurance covers you new for old.  I know mine does.  Who knows, you could end up with a nice 5D mkII and this cloud could have a silver lining.  Course, if you have bought Nikon it would not have broken, hehe.  Seriously though, hope you get it fixed.  If my D700 broke I would be mightily miffed.


----------



## Tom

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  @ 7 weeks and a Canon 550d*



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> Indeed George.
> 
> Part of the mirror system has broken. It's just fallen out. I'm not sure how it's happened. No one in the house is admitting dropping or hitting it, but somethings happened...major to.



This happened to my 5D classic while on a big shoot last year - Phoned Canon and it's an extended warranty repair so they did it for free. Lucky I had my 450D with me. But yes, the mirror literally fell out. No bangs or drops. There's a problem with the glue they used that only had a limited life. They re-glued a new mirror on for me, put restrainer strips over the edges and serviced it for me. Not sure about a 5D mkii though. 

Tom


----------



## Tom

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  @ 7 weeks and a Canon 550d*



			
				Antipofish said:
			
		

> Course, if you have bought Nikon it would not have broken, hehe.



...but you need a degree to work out the unintuitive controls!


----------



## Antipofish

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  @ 7 weeks and a Canon 550d*



			
				Tom said:
			
		

> Antipofish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Course, if you have bought Nikon it would not have broken, hehe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...but you need a degree to work out the unintuitive controls!
Click to expand...


Lol depends whether you want a point and click (Canon) or a proper camera (Nikon)     
(Just kidding, I came close to getting Canon when I got my D700 but tbh I don't find the Nikon that hard to use.... you get used to the settings you change the most whichever camera you get I guess).


----------



## mrjackdempsey

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  @ 7 weeks and a Canon 550d*

Stunning pics of your tank there Mark, especially considering it's with the kit lens. Have the baby Nikon myself and wondering could you please take a pic with a prime lens as I'm considering one as my next purchase but would like to see the difference.Have never met you but still have the nerve to ask favours   Hopefully you have no trouble getting your main camera fixed.......Oh, nearly forgot, that tank is looking bl**dly awesome


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  @ 7 weeks and a Canon 550d*

cheers chaps. This week, at some point, i'll be photographing the 120cm I'll swap lens and camera configurations and upload them.

The last 3 day I've been running the 2 x 150MH lamps. Boy what a difference it's made to the plants. HC and parvula are just loving the extra lighting. 

It's pearling profusely, and everything is such a vivid green. I feel that currently,  tank is in that 'happy zone'


----------



## Antipofish

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  now with 300w of metal halide*

Cant wait to see the pics


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  now with 300w of metal halide*



			
				Antipofish said:
			
		

> Cant wait to see the pics



I'm interested to see how different they are. I think for Internet use, the 550D is just fine, producing some awesome images.

Here's the tank @ 8 weeks.

I think a trimand a tidy up is imminent. I'll take my 'bluebackground' images before i trim.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  now with 300w of metal halide*

A couple more. Left and right side. 

Not often i show the left side


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  now with 300w of metal halide*

And finally, the view from the sofa.


----------



## Gill

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  now with 300w of metal halide*

Ok that is it, How much to come do my tank


----------



## George Farmer

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  now with 300w of metal halide*

Lovely shots mate, as usual. It's too easy to take your photography for granted.

I've a few questions, if I may!

How long are you running the halides per photoperiod? Midday burst? What bulb types are they?

Are you increasing CO2 or nutrients with the extra lighting? Or are you relying on the substrate to provide sufficient qtys? How long will you be running halides for - longer term or is it just experimental?

Do you think the 'vivid greens' are a result of your perception of the extra light or actual better plant health?

Are you using a heater? What's your water temp?

Keep up the great work. It shows your dedication to the hobby sharing this stuff over the Xmas break!


----------



## George Farmer

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  now with 300w of metal halide*

Are you running 2 filters now? What models?

Sorry for all the questions but I figured you may appreciate them.


----------



## Piece-of-fish

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  now with 300w of metal halide*

+1 thanks for keeping us updated   
I can see you are using Marina brush for pipes? Cant get into that end heh. I managed to get there with some adjustments.


----------



## Antipofish

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  now with 300w of metal halide*



			
				Piece-of-fish said:
			
		

> +1 thanks for keeping us updated
> I can see you are using Marina brush for pipes? Cant get into that end heh. I managed to get there with some adjustments.



i saw a product that you can soak the pipe in that gets rid of the hard to get its, but i cannot for the life of me remember what it was.  I think it may have been on TGM's or Aquaessentials website though.


----------



## Piece-of-fish

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  now with 300w of metal halide*

You would still need to brush it gently I suppose. There are no wanders. What you seen might be just bleach or similar based product. And bleach is cheap as chips. But why use chemicals where just the brush would do the same work


----------



## Ady34

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  @ 7 weeks and a Canon 550d*



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> The last 3 day I've been running the 2 x 150MH lamps.



Feel the power...  ... thats not embarrassed... thats sunburn!!!


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  now with 300w of metal halide*



			
				Ady34 said:
			
		

> Feel the power... ... thats not embarrassed... thats sunburn!!!



 



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> How long are you running the halides per photoperiod? Midday burst? What bulb types are they?



They're ADA NAG green 150wMH lamps. They're on for 4 hours a day now.



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> Are you increasing CO2 or nutrients with the extra lighting? Or are you relying on the substrate to provide sufficient qtys? How long will you be running halides for - longer term or is it just experimental?



Funnily enough, everything is the same, co2 and ferts. 



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> Do you think the 'vivid greens' are a result of your perception of the extra light or actual better plant health?



I did think it might be perception, but it really is a case of healthier plants. Noticeable in the parvula and HC.I comparing this result viewing with 2 x 54wt5 not the MH.



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> Are you using a heater? What's your water temp?



No matey, and it's a barmy 25c...a warm house.



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> Are you running 2 filters now? What models?



Yes. A JBL cristoprofi1500 and an eheim 2076pro3E filled with; active carbon, seachem purigen, seachem phos remover, filter floss and the usual bio balls.

Whilst I've managed to grow HC quick quickly with lower light, i feel that this plant and others such as parvula really do benefit from higher lighting. 

I'm playing about with the system so i know what to do in the next layout...plant dependant of course.   



			
				Gill said:
			
		

> Ok that is it, How much to come do my tank



Free   



			
				Piece-of-fish said:
			
		

> I can see you are using Marina brush for pipes? Cant get into that end heh. I managed to get there with some adjustments.



It doesn't quite reach, neither does my ADA type. lilleys are badly designed in this area. neat bleach didn't even work I can live with that little bit of dirt at the bottom though. 

On a side not, i'm interested to see how quickly the glass takes to get dirty. In 8 weeks i still haven't cleaned the glass. There's a bit of GSA, and i'm leaving it to see how bad it gets with higher light conditions.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  now with 300w of metal halide*

Forgot to add, I've moved the MH lamps over slightly so they're over the parts of the tanks that need it more (left and right) one benefit of the giesemann unit.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  now with 300w of metal halide*

Last of the pics for the 8 week update.


----------



## Ian Holdich

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  now with 300w of metal halide*

nice set of pics there Mark.


----------



## George Farmer

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  now with 300w of metal halide*

Thanks for the replies, Mark.  And great shots (again!)

I'm really interested in how you think the higher lighting levels have improved plant health. Can you elaborate how exactly you determine better growth, please? Just growth rate, or more compact growth, or better colour (we know the green will be more vivid due to the ADA-NAG, but is it visibly noticeable with just your T5s?), or leaf condition/shape... etc. etc... 

How long will you be running the extra lighting for, and can you remind us what ferts and qtys. you're dosing, please?

I would be a little concerned that the extra light may eventually lead to potential nutrient defs, especially as you're dosing the same qtys. with more light and more biomass as the plants grow and their nutrient requirement increase. 

Perhaps the ADA-NAG has actually relatively low PAR, so in fact isn't actually driving much more growth, but is only much brighter to the eye due its green spectral peak, which our eyes are most sensitive to. Although you do mention much more pearling, so that counters that line of thought...

My own thoughts are that the ADA substrate system is acting as a huge nutrient store and buffer. Your set-up is certainly a great advert for it! I guess the question is how long will it last and will you run the 'scape long enough to know... 

Please excuse the rambling but I'm sure I'm not the only one interested in the success you're having with your methodology, as it's flying in the face of some advice given on UKAPS, especially with the PO4 removers etc.

I guess you're not really that interesting as long as it works, and for you at least, it sure does!


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  now with 300w of metal halide*



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> Can you elaborate how exactly you determine better growth, please? Just growth rate, or more compact growth, or better colour (we know the green will be more vivid due to the ADA-NAG, but is it visibly noticeable with just your T5s?), or leaf condition/shape... etc. etc...



S mentioned earlier, when the nag green is off, and it's just with 54wt5, it's notable that the greens are much nicer than previous. A little more vibrant. 

Parvula and hc looked 'OK' not great with just t5, these past 3 days or so have seriously kicked them into touch. 

Sure, dosing is still low, and once/if i notice things getting out of control, i'll add more ferts. I may even switch back to t5 on a full time basis. 

I think what i may do is, a week or so closer to 'shooting' the tank i'll add the extra lighting just to spruce things up a bit. 

I'm no scientist, far from it, this is just me trying to 'work things out' I blame Amano...he's running his tanks in a similar manner, and i'm just trying to work out hows he's doing it. I'm slowly getting there.   

here's a littole clip that i've just taken. Again, during a water change. Watch in 720p


----------



## Gill

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  now with 300w of metal halide*

just watched that in 1080 fullscreen, and it looked breathtaking


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  now with 300w of metal halide*

Cheers Gill. to be honest 720 windowed is best. Youtube compress the bones out of the videos i think. 

I've played these videos, uncompressed, at highest res on my TV, which is a Panasonic VT30 series plasma....now it has to be seen to be believed. It's kinda my party piece when people come to the house. 

There's not much difference between these vids and a blu ray disc.

When Lars and Troles from Tropica came to my house a while back, i showed them these vids on the tele, and i could see Lars' mouth drop to the floor


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  now with 300w of metal halide*

I wont harras you all unril the new year now.  

 Happy new year, over and out


----------



## Ian Holdich

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  now with 300w of metal halide*

awesome vid Mark! I'm gonna have to get over to see this in real life.


----------



## Antipofish

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  now with 300w of metal halide*



			
				ianho said:
			
		

> awesome vid Mark! I'm gonna have to get over to see this in real life.



I think a LOT of us would like the opportunity to see it in the flesh   When's the open house Mark ?  You could have a "bring a plate" day.  Everyone brings a plate of food and gets the chance to look at your wonderful setup and enjoy a natter with you and other UKAPS enthusiasts


----------



## darren636

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  now with 300w of metal halide*

why would you watch it on a screen? I mean.... The tank is right there in the room!


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  now with 300w of metal halide*



			
				darren636 said:
			
		

> why would you watch it on a screen? I mean....



To show fully edited videos with titles and credits. For business use.


----------



## Tony Swinney

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  now with 300w of metal halide*

Superb vid Mark - the combination of the 5dmk2, the uber-crystal clear water, and the hyper-healthy plants is sparkling 

Tony


----------



## Piece-of-fish

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  now with 300w of metal halide*

I quit the hobby now...


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  now with 300w of metal halide*



			
				Piece-of-fish said:
			
		

> I quit the hobby now...



Ahhh...the master plan worked   



			
				Tony Swinney said:
			
		

> Superb vid Mark - the combination of the 5dmk2, the uber-crystal clear water, and the hyper-healthy plants is sparkling



Cheers T!

I have riccia issues. It's getting 'floaty' No big deal though. I'll just re tie riccia stones and put them back. I've added 4 cherry barbs for a bit of colour. 

With the added lighting, the E Tenellus has turned a real nice crimson colour. Against all the green, it's quite noticeable.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  now with 300w of metal halide*

I'm just adding 4 cherry barbs and 12 ottos which i got for the fab price of £20   

I feel a riccia session coming on to.


----------



## viktorlantos

*120 x 55 x 55  now with 300w of metal halide*



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> Thanks for the replies, Mark.  And great shots (again!)
> 
> I'm really interested in how you think the higher lighting levels have improved plant health. Can you elaborate how exactly you determine better growth, please? Just growth rate, or more compact growth, or better colour (we know the green will be more vivid due to the ADA-NAG, but is it visibly noticeable with just your T5s?), or leaf condition/shape... etc. etc...
> 
> How long will you be running the extra lighting for, and can you remind us what ferts and qtys. you're dosing, please?
> 
> I would be a little concerned that the extra light may eventually lead to potential nutrient defs, especially as you're dosing the same qtys. with more light and more biomass as the plants grow and their nutrient requirement increase.
> 
> Perhaps the ADA-NAG has actually relatively low PAR, so in fact isn't actually driving much more growth, but is only much brighter to the eye due its green spectral peak, which our eyes are most sensitive to. Although you do mention much more pearling, so that counters that line of thought...
> 
> My own thoughts are that the ADA substrate system is acting as a huge nutrient store and buffer. Your set-up is certainly a great advert for it! I guess the question is how long will it last and will you run the 'scape long enough to know...
> 
> Please excuse the rambling but I'm sure I'm not the only one interested in the success you're having with your methodology, as it's flying in the face of some advice given on UKAPS, especially with the PO4 removers etc.
> 
> I guess you're not really that interesting as long as it works, and for you at least, it sure does!



George, i guess the low par issue is only right if you're using the solar with the regular ballasts. So the unit is the one which is not that poweful not the bulb. With the giesemann unit Mark may have different par levels. Probably much higher.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westyggx

*120 x 55 x 55  now with 300w of metal halide*

How did you get the deal on all those ottos!


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  now with 300w of metal halide*



			
				viktorlantos said:
			
		

> George, i guess the low par issue is only right if you're using the solar with the regular ballasts. So the unit is the one which is not that poweful not the bulb. With the giesemann unit Mark may have different par levels. Probably much higher.



That's what i'm thinking. Also, with both systems running in the same room, it's clear the ADA rig throws out less light.



			
				Westyggx said:
			
		

> How did you get the deal on all those ottos!



Barter   

I had an hour or so making the tank tidy. It was fun actually. I removed large portions of riccia, retied them and put them back. 

I must maintain riccia on a much more frequent basis.

The HC gets mullered tonight.


----------



## James Marshall

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  now with 300w of metal halide*

Stunning scape Mark  , that's some super dense HC for 8 weeks.

I like the tweak, a small change can make a big difference.

Cheers,
james


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  now with 300w of metal halide*

Cheers James. 

It looks like I've got to back in tonight. The biggest piece of riccia has pulled alway. So a transplant is in order. Hopefully, this should be the last major plant maintenance until photo time. 

Since using halides, the tank has transformed majorly.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  Oooops....*

Here's the nightmare...There's just too much riccia.

The pearling isnt helping much either


----------



## clonitza

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  Oooops....*

And there's the liftoff


----------



## skeletonw00t

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  Oooops....*

I wish I could get my scape to be that lush & dense!


----------



## Ian Holdich

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  Oooops....*

when you said your Riccia was growing really well, i didn't realise it would be that much!


----------



## George Farmer

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  Oooops....*

TBH I've never been a fan of riccia attached to wood. Moss is much more "nature" style IMO.

Over 11000 views on this journal now mate. You're a super star!


----------



## Ian Holdich

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  Oooops....*

Riccia is used in loads of Amanos scapes. A great little plant...


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  Oooops....*



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> TBH I've never been a fan of riccia. Moss is much more "nature" style IMO.



All personal taste mate. I love the stuff. Planning the next tank using tonnes of the stuff   



			
				ianho said:
			
		

> Riccia is used in loads of Amanos scapes. A great little plant...



And he's the king of Nature aquarium


----------



## George Farmer

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  Oooops....*

Good stuff mate! Look forward to it.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  Oooops....*



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> Over 11000 views on this journal now mate. You're a super star!



Not bad for 3 months.  I'm still an underling to you mate!


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  Oooops....*

Tomorrow, i'll photographing this for other purposes. 

I'll be using the blue background. It'll look much better than this image as the light is uneven. But it gives a good indication as to how it might look  8) 

The blue will be more intense.

Now looking forward to moving a 360L tank  :?


----------



## George Farmer

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  Oooops....*

Gorgeous image mate. The blues are the perfect compliment.


----------



## flygja

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  Oooops....*

Its so good that even the right side makes a nice tank by itself 

Top top stuff Mark.


----------



## George Farmer

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  Oooops....*

I take it back. The riccia looks great attached to the wood!


----------



## sanj

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  Oooops....*



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> And he's the king of Nature aquarium



King? He created the concept, he is god of the nature aquarium.  

Gorgeous photography, it looks so pristine.

I was wondering what does it look like without the aid of photography. I guess one can only know in person. Do you have an insitu room shot Mark??


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  Oooops....*



			
				sanj said:
			
		

> I was wondering what does it look like without the aid of photography. I guess one can only know in person



I'm my own biggest critic, but this tank, in real life, is my best so far. Scape wise, not that great. 

My wifes an even bigger critic of what i do...and for here to use the word stunning is quite rare...and a shcok   



			
				sanj said:
			
		

> Do you have an insitu room shot Mark??



Here's a rough shot...The blue background is temp. Ready for a shoot later on. 





Here's on overall impression shot. Not far to go...







			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> The riccia looks great attached to the wood!



It's on slate mate.



			
				flygja said:
			
		

> Its so good that even the right side makes a nice tank by itself



Cheers fly. The left side is now coming along nicely.


----------



## Tim Harrison

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  Oooops....*

Your wife is right...it is simply stunning.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  Oooops....*



			
				Troi said:
			
		

> it is simply stunning.



Thanks Troi. I'll have to give your approach one day and see what happens.  8)


----------



## sanj

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  Oooops....*

eh yes, i did notice your wife was stunning...   

Oh wow, that looks...well what can I say, its been said. I like that first photo from the living room in particular. It would be such a eye magnet in any house.

Thanks for taking the trouble to post those pics. I know photography can play a big part in aquascaping and is a part of why you do it, but i was just wanting to see it from the perspective of real life feel. I love it.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  Oooops....*



			
				sanj said:
			
		

> eh yes, i did notice your wife was stunning



I do like the eastern Europeans   Russian, is that eastern European?....  Anyway, shes a good girl really. Very...to the point!



			
				sanj said:
			
		

> I know photography can play a big part in aquascaping and is a part of why you do it, but i was just wanting to see it from the perspective of real life feel. I love it.



Cheers Sanj. I'm an addict mate. I just cant help taking pics and posting them. 

I'm certain that many get fed up with it, but it's a release for me. I'm afraid you'll just have to get used to me putting pic after pic after pic   

3 more before 2012 come. I'm away from tomorrow, so this really is it before 12 arrives. 

I would say, 4 weeks and this is done. I could take a final FTS now, but there's still a few bits that arent quite finished,

I'm chomping on the bit for the next scape'

please forgive me holding my hand over the first pic...trying to eliminate glare.   


_MG_1615riccia by saintly's pics, on Flickr


down by saintly's pics, on Flickr


crop by saintly's pics, on Flickr

I didn't get the shots i was after. Daniel my son needed his tea, so those images will have to wait until the new year.

When it come to photographing this properly, maybe 1 or 2 of you could come over and help me?...Limited numbers though, as my house is small. But the help would be deeply appreciated. I know Ed and Ian are coming so 2 more would be great. Curry, beer etc


----------



## Tony Swinney

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  Thats it until 2012*

Count me in pal - I'll bring me lights


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  Thats it until 2012*



			
				Tony Swinney said:
			
		

> Count me in pal - I'll bring me lights



Fantastic Tony! I can learn a bit from you   

I forgot to mention in the last post. I bought some fish. George will love these   ...

Opaline Gouramis. I just love em' I've had them before. Maybe not a true species, but what the hell! 

They've settled really quickly, and within 1 hour they're feeding from hand.


----------



## Ian Holdich

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  Thats it until 2012*

great shots Mark, and i bet they look great in there...whats the plan?? Get a bigger school of these, along with something else?

It should be good, a few tinnies and a curry.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  Thats it until 2012*



			
				ianho said:
			
		

> whats the plan?? Get a bigger school of these, along with something else?



I'll stick with 6 just to add another colour. 

I've looked at loads of amano tanks, in a similar style to this, and he likes to use plenty of species. I'm going to do the same.

A single shoal of tetras would look boring i think. I may expand the shoal of rummys as they're looking nice and show up against the blue. The cherry barbs and gouramis add yet another dimension to the colour scheme.

With the tank being 100% green, i need the fish to add the missing colour. 

Here's yet another video (with music) showing the gouramis.

As usual, try to watch @ 720 or 1080p


----------



## viktorlantos

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  Thats it until 2012*

Brilliant stuff again Mark. I thought the last shot was the last for 2011 luckily you can't resist


----------



## mrjackdempsey

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  Thats it until 2012*

Would love to see the tank in person as its enough to inspire anyone into action but you're safe as it's too far to travel. Funny how I feel cheated when you close down one of your tanks, feel like I'm being deprived. Thanks again for a stunning tank and sharing it with us mortals


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  Thats it until 2012*



			
				viktorlantos said:
			
		

> I thought the last shot was the last for 2011 luckily you can't resist



I'm really sorry   When i'm off work, i become a little 'obsessed' it's my nature. 



			
				mrjackdempsey said:
			
		

> Would love to see the tank in person as its enough to inspire anyone into action but you're safe as it's too far to travel. Funny how I feel cheated when you close down one of your tanks, feel like I'm being deprived. Thanks again for a stunning tank and sharing it with us mortals



If your ever in the UK, just look me up


----------



## viktorlantos

*120 x 55 x 55  Thats it until 2012*



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> viktorlantos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought the last shot was the last for 2011 luckily you can't resist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm really sorry   When i'm off work, i become a little 'obsessed' it's my nature.
Click to expand...


Nah this is cool Mark. No worry mate i love these updates 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## plantbrain

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  Thats it until 2012*

On the right side, you have some Ech. agustafolia var. vesuvius.......would removing the other similar grass plants and making a nice row on that in the same space look better to you? I know what looks good in person, is quite another matter.

It sends runners but is not too bad, not like the Ech tennellus. Which also might look nice all on its own in that spot. 
Also when you do a water change, taking a pic will compress all the fish into a tight long school for a good pic.
I think you can go either way with the Ech vesuvius, remove it or allow it to dominate. Not a bad spot to try out different plants to see what you like and fits best.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  Thats it until 2012*

Hi Tom and thanks. 

My initial plan was as you said. This happened, and is still happening on the left rear side. 

I also planted a couple of plants at random in other spots of the tank...in hindsight this was wrong. 

So maybe your suggestion would work quite well at the back/right


----------



## Antipofish

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  Oooops....*



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> please forgive me holding my hand over the first pic...trying to eliminate glare.
> *Mark, what was causing the glare, where was it located and what problem was it causing with the image ?  If you have/ get a spare cheap tripod you can rig up a two sided reflector to either bounce the glare away or a black screen to mask it.  Alternatively if the glare was causing issues with your exposure, have you tried using spot metering on your camera to localise the exposure metering ?
> 
> A misplaced thumb is better than a cut off head any day though, LOL.*
> 
> 
> 
> When it come to photographing this properly, maybe 1 or 2 of you could come over and help me?...Limited numbers though, as my house is small. But the help would be deeply appreciated. I know Ed and Ian are coming so 2 more would be great. Curry, beer etc
> 
> *If you still have space, I would love to come and help with the photography, and see that tank in person.  A curry sounds a fantastic alternative to all the Christmas food we have been gorging on.  (As long as it isn't TURKEY curry, LOL.*


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  Thats it until 2012*

Antipofish, this shot was purely a snap mate. 

I didn't intend to make it a 'proper' shot. I just placed my hand in front to stop glare. Final photos, i'll do everything by the book   

I dont use any kind of metering. I shoot in M and know roughly what exposure should be for any given situation. that takes practise.


----------



## Gill

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  Thats it until 2012*

I just Bought Myself a VGA Cable for the Laptop, for the sole reason being your tank
Sweet Lord Your Tank Looks Breathtaking on the TV in 1080.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  Thats it until 2012*



			
				Gill said:
			
		

> just Bought Myself a VGA Cable for the Laptop, for the sole reason being your tank
> Sweet Lord Your Tank Looks Breathtaking on the TV in 1080.



I'll have to send you the uncompressed version on DVD at some point. Then you'll see what i mean.  

I've gone Mad for every shade 'BLUE'!!!!!!

I want to get the same image, but with the opalines in view.


blue by saintly's pics, on Flickr


----------



## schraptor

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  Thats it until 2012*

Stunning pictures Mark, similarly to rest of those uploaded to flickr.
Your greens are so lush


----------



## Gary Nelson

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  Thats it until 2012*

Very nice mate, I see your in PFK as well.... Well done to you


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  Thats it until 2012*



			
				schraptor said:
			
		

> Stunning pictures Mark, similarly to rest of those uploaded to flickr.
> Your greens are so lush



Cheers bud. I didn't realise it was 'public' good job i didn't upload those ones of the wife   



			
				Gary Nelson said:
			
		

> I see your in PFK as well.... Well done to you



Cheers mate. Ive just had a look at it.   

I'm in the process of a photo shoot.

Had to just about empty the tank to move it!  boy, it's one heavy mother!!!!!

Checking the back glass for dirt, and as i suspected, it was spotless. something to be said for everything that's in my filter...  could stir a hornets nest.


shoot1 by saintly's pics, on Flickr


shoot2 by saintly's pics, on Flickr

I'm just refilling it, and putting the background on the wall. 8)


----------



## hinch

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  getting prepared for a quick photo shoot.*

do you fill straight with the hose from the tap or do you pre-condition the water first or is it RO water ?


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  getting prepared for a quick photo shoot.*



			
				hinch said:
			
		

> do you fill straight with the hose from the tap or do you pre-condition the water first or is it RO water ?



straight from the tap mate. I put it on the 'hot' tap and control the temp via the boiler. I can get tepid-hot via the controller. I then add seachem declor.


----------



## hinch

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  getting prepared for a quick photo shoot.*

my boilers crap i get freezing cold or boiling hot so I've been mixing it in buckets but I'm about to setup a 1000l jobbie and really can't bring myself to do that many 10 litre buckets  so was planning just cold tap hose straight in and hope that the other like  600l of water in there on a change will balance the temperature out .


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  getting prepared for a quick photo shoot.*

I'm just testing a few different things with the light and the amount of blue. 

I've got a specific target i need to hit, as the client as specified what they want. 

I'm using just the halides as it's giving me everything i need...light over the tank, on the wall etc...

I now need to get W/B correct, and adjust in PS to make it more 'natural'

Testing where the ripples need to be etc...my assistant (not my wife, but my wife's friend...who's getting into the fish tank lark   )

When I've got everything sorted (W/B, ripple, light fall off, fish swimming up and down) then i'll remove the inlets and outlets. 


testing by saintly's pics, on Flickr

Yes, yes, the camera will be leveled out and all that stuff....

On a separate thing, i wont be entering this into IAPLC.


----------



## George Farmer

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  getting prepared for a quick photo shoot.*



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> On a separate thing, i wont be entering this into IAPLC.


Why's that mate?


----------



## Gary Nelson

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  getting prepared for a quick photo shoot.*

Looking great mate, I'm looking forward to seeing some finished photos...mind you that one you have just taken is fab!


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  getting prepared for a quick photo shoot.*



			
				Gary Nelson said:
			
		

> I'm looking forward to seeing some finished photos...mind you that one you have just taken is fab!



It's getting there. I'm looking at a few stray vallis leaves that need cutting out. Minor things that need addressing...



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> Why's that mate?



I just dont feel it's up to scratch mate. Thats all   

So, here's a trial shot. I'm now going to tidy things up a bit.

The tank shall stay in this position until tomorrow night, so i dont have to rush things. 

Thoughts very welcome.


----------



## Aquadream

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  getting prepared for a quick photo shoot.*

Hi Mark.
I am a picky blahblahblahblahblahblahblah and I do not say nice stuff easy, but damn it. This one is good. I really like it.


----------



## Ady34

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  getting prepared for a quick photo shoot.*

Hi Mark,
this tank is a stunner and the growth and vibrancy of the plants is clear for all to see.
I love the style of scaping and the contrasts offered from the open peripheries to the twisted wood and rocky 'heart' in the more centered area.
Im almost embarrassed to critique the scape as it is leagues above anything i can currently achieve, however I do feel that the stem uppermost to the left is a little distracting and not quite in harmony with the rest of the scape. I would have been inclined to either leave it out or trim it lower in the water column to allow the more delicate vallis to dominate the upper regions giving height and interest without being too 'in yer face'.
I do however love this tank and am in awe of its very rapid journey to this point. You clearly have ane eye and skill for aquascaping and growing plants which is probably credited to your attention to detail and meticulous maintenance regime.
It is a super tank and i bet it looks even better in the flesh.
Great job and i think you should still enter into the IAPLC, it has a very unique look. 
Cheerio for now,
Ady.


----------



## Gary Nelson

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  getting prepared for a quick photo shoot.*

It looks outstanding Mark! a very nice photo showing its entire beauty - remarkable too considering its age - really well done


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  getting prepared for a quick photo shoot.*



			
				Ady34 said:
			
		

> Im almost embarrassed to critique the scape



No mate, do NOT be embarrassed! I'm just a hobbyist like everyone else. No better than anyone else. If i thought like that, I'd be a bad person and a big head, which i'm not.   



			
				Ady34 said:
			
		

> I would have been inclined to either leave it out or trim it lower in the water column to allow the more delicate vallis to dominate the upper regions



A great suggestion. I'm thinking about it seriously. What i might do is, take images as it is, then trim those stems out, and take shots without the stems.

I'll have to get the trim right, so in effect, it's like they were never there. 

I've done some minor trimming, but makes a major effect. I can see why ADA tanks look like they do. I tend not to spend that much time on mine. I might take more time over them in future.

It's nice to get to the back of the tank to. Doing things you'd never normally do.

Here's with minor trimming...mainly left and right...vesuvius, vallis and tenullus...

No colour adjustments on this one.


----------



## clonitza

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  getting prepared for a quick photo shoot.*

With some minor wood adjustments (like the one pointing into the left side), adding some space for the light to enter the central area, a heavy trimming, loosing hairgrass and vallis it could hit the top 20 mate. Regardless, the photo on the other page looks stunning.


----------



## Ady34

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  getting prepared for a quick photo shoot.*

i have edited my last post as i meant the left hand uppermost stem, not the right as id initially said   . I think from your reply you knew what i was talking about!
Your right about trimming, the tank has a more defined shape since the slight pruning out of some of the stray vesuvius, vallis and tenellus leaves.
At least if you did trim the left stem and it didnt work you know you have the ability to grow it back again super fast! 
Thanks for the gracious reply.


			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> No mate, do NOT be embarrassed! I'm just a hobbyist like everyone else. No better than anyone else. If i thought like that, I'd be a bad person and a big head, which i'm not.





			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> A great suggestion. I'm thinking about it seriously. What i might do is, take images as it is, then trim those stems out, and take shots without the stems.


Its always nice to know that us beginners can have some noted input to these great scapes. 
Ady.


----------



## George Farmer

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  getting prepared for a quick photo shoot.*

Looks great to me!

It would be nice to see more detail in the central shadows - I guess you'll need flashes.

I think I prefer this over your IAPLC 2011 entry, especially if you keep it going for a couple more months to nail the stems and get even more interplant mergence etc.

About the stems. The main composition is a mound. I think a reverse-U shape of fine stems (perhaps a hint of red) spanning the space behind the main mound would look great. Either that or lose the stems and have a curtain of V. nana, or E. vivipara, or that giant hairgrass we've talked about.

I'd certainly keep this layout rolling for a while yet. I don't think we're too far from seeing its full potential as one of the UK's finest Nature Aquarium-style aquascapes.


----------



## Antipofish

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  getting prepared for a quick photo shoot.*



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> Looks great to me!
> 
> It would be nice to see more detail in the central shadows - I guess you'll need flashes.



Hi George/Mark.  Is flash the way to go for illuminating spots like this, or would a fixed light work better ?  I don't know the answer so am not making a suggestion, rather, asking your opinions 

Oh and Mark.  You are going to end up costing me a LOT of money !!!  Your amazing work is stimulating a much greater interest in this hobby from me than I ever imagined !  I have a lot of saving to do, as well as a lot of learning methinks...


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  getting prepared for a quick photo shoot.*

Many many thanks for the input guys. Lots to think about.   



			
				clonitza said:
			
		

> (like the one pointing into the left side),



I'm afraid the wood stays were it is   



			
				clonitza said:
			
		

> a heavy trimming, loosing hairgrass and vallis



There'd be nothing left?   

I'll take in everything that's been written and play around. 

I'll be photographing it tomorrow at some point so plenty of time to mull over it all.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  getting prepared for a quick photo shoot.*



			
				Ady34 said:
			
		

> Its always nice to know that us beginners can have some noted input to these great scapes.
> Ady.





			
				Antipofish said:
			
		

> Your amazing work is stimulating a much greater interest in this hobby from me than I ever imagined !



It's what the forum is for mate. It's the best place to get people excited about what we do. 

Twitter and the likes are fine, but really, they dont inspire too much in my opinion...'i did a water change today'. 'changed my bulb for a new one' etc etc....that's about all twitter can do in my opinion.

 For hobbyists like ourselves, these are the places to get the word out.   Glad to be of some kind of assistance. 

Here's a quick fly around the tank...


----------



## Ian Holdich

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  getting prepared for a quick photo shoot.*

I wish i could swear on the forum cos it looking ********** sweet.


----------



## viktorlantos

*120 x 55 x 55  getting prepared for a quick photo shoot.*

Hey Mark the vid is really show how beauty the tank is. Photos are not represent the real size. Brilliant scape! One more for iaplc 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrjackdempsey

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  getting prepared for a quick photo shoot.*

Think it looks every good, certainly miles better than anything I could ever achieve but wondering if you make it too 'perfect' will it lose it's integrity as it looks like the growth just exploded from the ''mound'' ( I become tongue tied when I try to explain myself so forgive me if I'm not making my point clear).You can have beautiful views of wild scenery as you have of manicured lawns but If you try to impose one on the other you're in danger of losing the original beauty,the beauty that made you stop and look in the first place. Really love the video ,how come you can see so much more detail when there is movement as compared to a static shot.Thumbs up


----------



## Vito

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  getting prepared for a quick photo shoot.*

Geat vid mark, nice to get the font side and rear view, I am assuming you don't have the tank that far from the wall all the time, how the hell do you move it as it must weigh a ton!


----------



## Piece-of-fish

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  getting prepared for a quick photo shoot.*

Ehh, hope you still change your mind about iaplc or enter into any other. Make UK some proud   
I have a feeling you might be right about photographing it without the stems. Mb you can do one in between where you trim them hard but still leave some.


----------



## George Farmer

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  getting prepared for a quick photo shoot.*



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> Twitter and the likes are fine, but really, they dont inspire too much in my opinion...


Good point.

Forums/journals are more appropriate for hobbyists with more spare time.

Twitter fulfills a different role if you use it properly. For instance I can instantly share one of your great videos with over 500 of my followers. If 10 of those followers re-tweet that link, and so on, then your views can increase exponentially.

BTW I don't share many videos on Twitter, but I make exception for you, Mark.


----------



## ghostsword

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  getting prepared for a quick photo shoot.*

I have been sharing your videos not only on twitter, but also on various other forums, and send the links to my friends, many are not on forums. 

The latest video really shows the massive size of this tank. 

You find it easy to move such a big thing? Doesn't it damage your floor and the cabinet?


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  getting prepared for a quick photo shoot.*



			
				ghostsword said:
			
		

> You find it easy to move such a big thing? Doesn't it damage your floor and the cabinet?



It's not so bad when it's nearly empty mate. 



			
				ghostsword said:
			
		

> I have been sharing your videos not only on twitter, but also on various other forums,



Thanks for that man   



			
				Piece-of-fish said:
			
		

> Ehh, hope you still change your mind about iaplc or enter into any other.



After the images i have right now, i might just enter   i'm in 2 minds whether to post it or not :? 


			
				Piece-of-fish said:
			
		

> I have a feeling you might be right about photographing it without the stems.


Theyve been cut, and i now need to take another shot without them.



			
				Vito said:
			
		

> I am assuming you don't have the tank that far from the wall all the time,



It is just on a temp basis.   



			
				mrjackdempsey said:
			
		

> how come you can see so much more detail when there is movement as compared to a static shot.



I guess, when moving around, it shows off the 3d side of things rather than a 'flat' image   



			
				viktorlantos said:
			
		

> Photos are not represent the real size. Brilliant scape! One more for iaplc



Cheers my friend   



			
				ianho said:
			
		

> I wish i could swear on the forum cos it looking ********** sweet.



save it for next time we speak.   



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> Forums/journals are more appropriate for hobbyists with more spare time.
> 
> Twitter fulfills a different role if you use it properly. For instance I can instantly share one of your great videos with over 500 of my followers. If 10 of those followers re-tweet that link, and so on, then your views can increase exponentially.
> 
> BTW I don't share many videos on Twitter, but I make exception for you, Mark.



dont get me wrong, it has it's uses, but for me, i just dont get it. I suppose for my videos, you tube is the place for me. with nearly 550 subscribers and growing massively by the day, i find that a much more useful tool for me, and for the hobbyist...and for many big companies now...e.g ADA


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  getting prepared for a quick photo shoot.*

I've now trimmed out the HM. 

Here's a snap without. I'm not really sure  :? Looks OK,but i did like the stems.

I have one other option (closer to the end of the tank) I can remove all of the wood. None of it is planted or buried.

I think this could look different, but i'll try this on the last day before i strip it down. 

The re scape bug is firmly fixed in my head now.   I have a 'final' image if i do decide to enter IAPLC, but i really need to get crackin' with the next layout...Much to learn still.


----------



## George Farmer

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  getting close to the end. Feedback on ste*

Do you prefer this aquascape to your entry last year, Mark?

Nice one one the YouTube subscribers! It's no surprise though. Your videos are second to none in this hobby, ADA View included.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  getting close to the end. Feedback on ste*



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> Do you prefer this aquascape to your entry last year, Mark?



In many ways no. Many have said this might be my best yet, but i tend not to think like that. There all different for me....well at least iwagumi V nature, if you know what i mean.

This is probably one of my better 'wood' scapes. I think I've looked  at it too much. That's half the problem. 

That said, and as I've mentioned, the image that i took last night (which i could class as a 'final' image) is quite nice and quite possibly I'd enter it with that shot alone. I still dont feel the scape' strong enough for a high ranking, and after all, that's why we enter...anyone who's says different, is telling a lie. 



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> Nice one one the YouTube subscribers! It's no surprise though. Your videos are second to none in this hobby, ADA View included.



Cheers George. It seems to have gone viral in the last 8 months. 

Lets not get too confused though mate, The quality might be way better than ADA, but the content simply does not, and never will match ADA


----------



## Ady34

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  getting close to the end. Feedback on ste*

Hi Mark,
i love it like this. A small group of the vallis slightly to the right of the existing group and i feel itll be perfect to me anyway. I can see there is some growing up there anyway so just let this fill out a little or transplant some of the thicker bunch on the left for instant impact. Your probably worried about centralising too much, but with the natural water circulation taking it to the left anyway there will always be a natural bias to that side.
The stems were good, but i feel this is a better look for the scape as a whole.
I also think the wood adds so much more interest to the scape, but i can see the appeal of removing it for a shot before decommissioning the scape just for 'curiositys sake'.
Looks great.   
Cheerio for now.
Ady.


----------



## mrjackdempsey

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  getting close to the end. Feedback on ste*

Do you know what? I prefer the new look despite what I said earlier. Just shows the truth in the old saying 'it's best to keep silent when people think you're thick rather than open your mouth and remove all doubt'   Regards the wood I think your right but try a few pieces at a time to see how it fares. Oh no, I'm ignoring my new philosophy, there's a wall next to me - I run into that for a couple of times just to reinforce the point


----------



## Antoni

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  getting close to the end. Feedback on ste*

Dream scape, my friend! It is pure beauty. Honestly if I have to compare it with the tanks currently in Niigata, I think your is better in all ways! 

Regarding the stems...the new clean look allows the hardscape and the details to stands out and I love it, but also kinda like the old ''wilder'' version with the bushy stems. Perhaps with more light over the hardscape, it will look even better.. 

But you probably already have tried that


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  getting close to the end. Feedback on ste*



			
				mrjackdempsey said:
			
		

> Do you know what? I prefer the new look despite what I said earlier. Just shows the truth in the old saying 'it's best to keep silent when people think you're thick rather than open your mouth and remove all doubt'  Regards the wood I think your right but try a few pieces at a time to see how it fares. Oh no, I'm ignoring my new philosophy, there's a wall next to me - I run into that for a couple of times just to reinforce the point
> Do you know what? I prefer the new look despite what I said earlier. Just shows the truth in the old saying 'it's best to keep silent when people think you're thick rather than open your mouth and remove all doubt'  Regards the wood I think your right but try a few pieces at a time to see how it fares. Oh no, I'm ignoring my new philosophy, there's a wall next to me - I run into that for a couple of times just to reinforce the point



Oh mate, you make me smile   



			
				Ady34 said:
			
		

> i love it like this. A small group of the vallis slightly to the right of the existing group and i feel itll be perfect to me anyway. I can see there is some growing up there anyway so just let this fill out a little or transplant some of the thicker bunch on the left for instant impact. Your probably worried about centralising too much, but with the natural water circulation taking it to the left anyway there will always be a natural bias to that side.
> The stems were good, but i feel this is a better look for the scape as a whole.
> I also think the wood adds so much more interest to the scape, but i can see the appeal of removing it for a shot before decommissioning the scape just for 'curiositys sake'.
> Looks great.
> Cheerio for now.
> Ady.



Again Ady, very constructive mate. Thanks!   



			
				Antoni said:
			
		

> Dream scape, my friend! It is pure beauty. Honestly if I have to compare it with the tanks currently in Niigata, I think your is better in all ways!



Antoni, far too kind my friend.   

Shortly, i'll be doing a water change, and take some more full tank shots without stems. I also need to take some detail shots. 

I wish my fish would play ball....The damn things!


----------



## Piece-of-fish

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  getting close to the end. Feedback on ste*

Feedback for the stems: feed them back to nature    looks much better without for me.
It is top 100 and higher than last years at least or I drink all my tanks water. Amano simply Will cut all the judges into pieces with samurai sword for all those greens if it scores lower   
Are we still coming for a shoot   ?
Kill the rescaping bug for couple weeks plz. Me want to see this so much.


----------



## Antipofish

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  getting close to the end. Feedback on ste*

Did I understand your earlier post right Mark ? You are thinking of taking out all the wood ?  Will that not totally mess everything up ?  (Im a beginner so who am I to question you, lol).

Also, Im thinking of finding some wood that resembles a tree (or a few trees) and want to cover the "branches" with moss like on some of yours.  Is it just java moss tied on with string ?  

Tank is stunning.  Truly stunning !  All you need is remote control fish hehe.


----------



## George Farmer

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  getting close to the end. Feedback on ste*

How's the new toy mate?!


----------



## clonitza

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  getting close to the end. Feedback on ste*



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> I still dont feel the scape' strong enough for a high ranking



Step outside of your comfort zone and try other angles/lighting.





(sorry for messing your photo ..)



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> ... and after all, that's why we enter...anyone who's says different, is telling a lie.



Just don't take it too seriously and forget to enjoy yourself, in the end it's just a hobby. (me ducking for cover now)


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  getting close to the end. Feedback on ste*



			
				clonitza said:
			
		

> Step outside of your comfort zone and try other angles/lighting.



Unfortunatley, i have a brief/outline of what the client wants.

I've a few images of my own though....look down.



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> How's the new toy mate?!



Probably the best lens I've had. hard to compare with the 135mm f2, but they're different lenses, different jobs.



			
				Antipofish said:
			
		

> You are thinking of taking out all the wood ? Will that not totally mess everything up ?



It'll be fine mate. The wood is just laid on top of the stone. it'll come out a doddle   

As George hinted at, I've bought a new lens. It's a Canon 16-35mm f2.8L...and what a lens it is! I've not used it properly yet, and I'd love to set some 'flash' shots up or even just go down to the woods. 

Here's a couple of test shots. These dont show it's full potential at all.It's tack sharp through out the range.

 Full tank shots should take on a different look now   


uwa4 by saintly's pics, on Flickr


uwa3 by saintly's pics, on Flickr


uwa2 by saintly's pics, on Flickr


uwa1 by saintly's pics, on Flickr


----------



## Ian Holdich

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  getting close to the end. Feedback on ste*

wow, for quick shots, that lens is amazing. Love that last shot mate, very crisp.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  getting close to the end. Feedback on ste*



			
				ianho said:
			
		

> that lens is amazing.



It is real nice.

here's about 10 seconds worth. I can now get the quality my 135mm gives but wider angle shots.

must watch in 720p to get the higher res.


----------



## Antipofish

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  getting close to the end. Feedback on ste*



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> It'll be fine mate. The wood is just laid on top of the stone. it'll come out a doddle
> 
> As George hinted at, I've bought a new lens. It's a Canon 16-35mm f2.8L...and what a lens it is! I've not used it properly yet, and I'd love to set some 'flash' shots up or even just go down to the woods.



That is indeed a sweet lens, It goes a little further than the Nikon 14-24mm f/2.8 that I am after....  But I then get the excuse that I would also need the 24-70mm f/2.8.  Oh and while I am at it the 135mm f/2 70-200mm f/2.8 and the 200mm f/2 !!! And that will come when, and only when, I win the lottery   

As far as the wood goes, I will take your word for it and bow to your greater experience.  You obviously have an idea in mind so I will await the images with interest


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  getting close to the end. Feedback on ste*



			
				Antipofish said:
			
		

> But I then get the excuse that I would also need the 24-70mm f/2.8. Oh and while I am at it the 135mm f/2 70-200mm f/2.8 and the 200mm f/2 !!!



It's about working out what you need and what you shoot the most. 

My 135mmf2 fills a particular gap, and is a fave of mine. It gets used a lot. 

My 50mm is OK, but not great. and my sigma 15-30 gets used a lot, but is low quality, so the canon 16-35 fills a massive gap. almost to the point where i might not use the 50mm all that often.

I nearly bought the zeiss 28mmf2, but was swayed on the advice of Tony, and he made absolute sense. 

In an ideal world the zeiss21mm would of been the lens of lenses! but £1500! the canon 16-35mm is just under £1200.

George, Dan and co....i bought a new bag, you'll be pleased to hear   

I'm now just gearing up for some more images. I had to stop last night, as the tank was pearling far to much, giving streams of bubbles which looked unsightly in the images. 

As you can see,for the next image, i'm using a lot less blue...


----------



## Antipofish

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  getting close to the end. Feedback on ste*



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> Antipofish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I then get the excuse that I would also need the 24-70mm f/2.8. Oh and while I am at it the 135mm f/2 70-200mm f/2.8 and the 200mm f/2 !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's about working out what you need and what you shoot the most.
> 
> My 135mmf2 fills a particular gap, and is a fave of mine. It gets used a lot.
> 
> My 50mm is OK, but not great.
Click to expand...



Very true.  I have the nikon 50mm f/1.4 so good for light but not the wider angle that you can get with lenses like yours.  Oh, and watching your videos makes me very jealous that my D700 does not have movie function.  Bit ironic cos when I bought it I was all huffty and "I dont need a movie function, its a camera !! I will use the camcorder for movies" but seeing the amazing results coming out of cameras with movie functions now is making me wonder about changing.  I may be comparing the price I can get for mine against an upgrade hehe...  Anyway I don't want to bog your thread with camera chat.  I am still very curious about this image you are considering with the wood gone.  If you dont want to keep the wood, I can give it a loving home, LOL.


----------



## George Farmer

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  getting close to the end. Feedback on ste*

Great lens choice mate. No regrets over the Zeiss then? 

The 16-35 is a far more versatile lens and I'm really excited about seeing what you produce from it; both stills and video.

With its low minimum focusing distance I like the way to get get up close to the subject to really get that distorted illusion of depth.  And at 25-35mm I'm guessing it's sweet for full-tank shots.

I have officially got kit envy now!


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  getting close to the end. Feedback on ste*



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> No regrets over the Zeiss then?



A little, but not too much. As you've said, the canon is far more versatile, and optically close to the zeiss 28mm.

Here's a fts at the widest 16mm. It's just tank lighting to illuminate...which i use most of the time.

AT full resolution, the images are mightily impressive. These 2000 pixel images dont do it justice.

Still a while left in this tank, so a few more weeks until i dismantle it.  8)


----------



## George Farmer

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  getting close to the end. Feedback on ste*

That's sublime. With the blue background and some decent fish   , I can see that doing very well in the IALPC.


----------



## clonitza

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  getting close to the end. Feedback on ste*

A shoal of plastic fish 
Looking very nice Mark, you can register it to your wife if you want to compete with another.


----------



## Callum

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  getting close to the end. Feedback on ste*



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> ianho said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that lens is amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is real nice.
> 
> here's about 10 seconds worth. I can now get the quality my 135mm gives but wider angle shots.
> 
> must watch in 720p to get the higher res.
Click to expand...


What's the name of the music used?


----------



## Lewisr

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  getting close to the end. Feedback on ste*

Just read this from start to finish... Incredible...


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  getting close to the end. Feedback on ste*



			
				Lewisr said:
			
		

> Just read this from start to finish... Incredible...



Cheers Bud, and with believe it or not, minimal amount of effort...for the record, i still haven't had to clean the glass   



			
				Callum said:
			
		

> What's the name of the music used?



I cant remeber mate   



			
				clonitza said:
			
		

> A shoal of plastic fish



Yeah, that'll work   

Harlequins or cardinals....still not sure.



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> I can see that doing very well in the IALPC.



possibly.

So, here's the last image for a while. I'm all whacked out from image taking, tank moving, etc etc...

Here it is with the metal halides running. Now to push it back into place for another few weeks...i am so desperate to start again.I guess i got the 90cm to look after   

Thanks for the feedback during this mini photo session.


----------



## Callum

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  getting close to the end. Feedback on ste*



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> Callum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's the name of the music used?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cant remeber mate
Click to expand...

No worries!


----------



## viktorlantos

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  getting close to the end. Feedback on ste*

The last front shot is amazing with the light background. Looks better without the tall stems, probably the center dark part could be a bit lighter, but otherwise i love it.  

Amazing lens, but it's you not the lens really


----------



## Lewisr

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  getting close to the end. Feedback on ste*

Wow really? I just had to clean the class on my tank thats only 1week old! (dirt, not algae  )


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  getting close to the end. Feedback on ste*



			
				viktorlantos said:
			
		

> The last front shot is amazing with the light background. Looks better without the tall stems, probably the center dark part could be a bit lighter, but otherwise i love it.



Cheers mate. This was shot with just tank lighting, si lighting the dark areas was tough. 

When it comes to 'proper' shoot. I'll ue flash, and lots of it. 

It's a shame i cant show you the actual full res image...the actual shot that will be used. But who knows, you might just see it in the future   



			
				Lewisr said:
			
		

> Wow really? I just had to clean the class on my tank that's only 1week old! (dirt, not algae  )



Yes, mate. the 50 or so ottos, over 100 shrimp might just help out though.



			
				viktorlantos said:
			
		

> Amazing lens, but it's you not the lens really



No mate, it's the gear. I'm still finding my feet with it. 

\It can give some great results. Actually, i did a bit of vid, and had to turn down sharpening   

Here's how to make a big tank look small...but i like the effect...

Cheers for now. The new year reality check has hit....work


----------



## Antipofish

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  getting close to the end. Feedback on ste*



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> When it comes to 'proper' shoot. I'll ue flash, and lots of it.



Will you use reflectors to bounce the flash and prevent flares on the glass, or is that not necessary ?


----------



## Tony Swinney

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  getting close to the end. Feedback on ste*

Apologies on marks behalf for the lack of daily updates, but he can't get onto the forum tonight for some reason, and is suffering withdrawal symptoms


----------



## Ian Holdich

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  getting close to the end. Feedback on ste*

he text you as well Tony! 

he sent me this pic to put up, he has a new peice of hardscape. He hopes you all like it.


----------



## Antipofish

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  getting close to the end. Feedback on ste*

Lol well at least a skeleton is better than the "bubbling bum" air ornament I was faced with at my LFS today !!!  If you don't believe me, google it !  Actually I am suffering withdrawal symptoms from not seeing Mark post today....


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  getting close to the end. Feedback on ste*

I can't get on. Only with phone on 3G. Not wifi.... Why?


----------



## Antipofish

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  getting close to the end. Feedback on ste*



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> I can't get on. Only with phone on 3G. Not wifi.... Why?



Can't get on with your phone via wifi or computer ?  Has your phone lost the wifi password or the settings been reset by accident ?


----------



## Piece-of-fish

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  getting close to the end. Feedback on ste*

Cardinals please...


----------



## Stu Worrall

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  getting close to the end. Feedback on ste*



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> I can't get on. Only with phone on 3G. Not wifi.... Why?


I had the same problem last night and still wasnt working this morning when I left home, only working over the phone   (Im on bt infinity if it helps?)

Re your scape its is looking great isnt it!  I do prefer it without the stems from the top left of themound as I thought they hung there a bit off balance if that makes any sense?

Glad you like the 16-35L.  Im looking to offload my canon 10-22mm so I can buy either the 17-40L or the 16-35 but I still havent decided which one yet.  Yours posts and videos may have made up my mind though!


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  getting close to the end. Feedback on ste*

IM BACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  getting close to the end. Feedback on ste*



			
				stuworrall said:
			
		

> I had the same problem last night and still wasnt working this morning when I left home, only working over the phone  (Im on bt infinity if it helps?)



Yeah, me too. BT   All working again now though.



			
				stuworrall said:
			
		

> Glad you like the 16-35L. Im looking to offload my canon 10-22mm so I can buy either the 17-40L or the 16-35 but I still havent decided which one yet. Yours posts and videos may have made up my mind though!



The 17-40, by all accounts is  a great lens. I've done a little hunting around on reviews, and actually, the 17-40 is slightly better than the 16-35 in a few areas. 



			
				Piece-of-fish said:
			
		

> Cardinals please...



Can you read minds...    thats what i'm thinking. 

I'm off to a LFS @ the weekend, with Ian to hunt out some fish. Silver tip tetras have crossed my mind also. A 30 strong shoal of something....but what? Over to you George, king fish   



			
				Antipofish said:
			
		

> Will you use reflectors to bounce the flash and prevent flares on the glass, or is that not necessary ?



When using flash, it's placed directly over the tank and straight down. Back lighting is pointed towards the wall/background of choice. Getting the desired back lighting can take time actually.


----------



## Marco Aukes

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  getting close to the end. Feedback on ste*

Wow, it has been a while since I took (or had) the time to scroll through the recent journals.

I bow to this scape Mark, stunning work.

Regarding fish, definitely not a combination of Gouramies and kardinals; have you ever tried pseudomugil species? There are several nice species which can give the scape extra character.


----------



## Antipofish

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  getting close to the end. Feedback on ste*



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> Antipofish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will you use reflectors to bounce the flash and prevent flares on the glass, or is that not necessary ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When using flash, it's placed directly over the tank and straight down. Back lighting is pointed towards the wall/background of choice. Getting the desired back lighting can take time actually.
Click to expand...


Ahh cool.  I can operate my SB900 flash remotely, and at a push could mount it on the tripod but then I dont have a tripod to have the camera on which is more important I guess.  Will have to look at rigging something up.

You know, with the video capabilities on your camera you got me looking at swapping mine out for a ruddy Canon !!!  And me, a stalwart Nikon man.  I am still fuming that the D700 doesn't have video, LOL.


----------



## Lewisr

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  getting close to the end. Feedback on ste*

Also couldnt get on yesterday... BT too >.>


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  getting close to the end. Feedback on ste*



			
				Marco Aukes said:
			
		

> Regarding fish, definitely not a combination of Gouramies and kardinals; have you ever tried pseudomugil species? There are several nice species which can give the scape extra character.



I'll take the blues out, once i have a shoaling fish   Thanks for the words



			
				Antipofish said:
			
		

> You know, with the video capabilities on your camera you got me looking at swapping mine out for a ruddy Canon !!! And me, a stalwart Nikon man. I am still fuming that the D700 doesn't have video, LOL.



I wont laugh, as the Canon V Nikon debate is endless......  ooops it slipped out

As you know, i put several cherry shrimp in many weeks ago. Well, now their numbers have increased. There are babies everywhere   

Also, there are little baby CRS which i have spotted today. I'm just on the lookout for the SS+ grade babies


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  getting close to the end. Feedback on ste*

After attempting a 'gravel vac' clean, it's apparent, this way of cleaning is going to have to stop. There's way to many shrimp in the HC.

Thankfully, i think the tank has stabilised, so i'm not too concerned about a build up of detritus and shrimp poo.

After Ian and George come over on Sunday (go easy on my chaps, not too much critique   ) I'll be trimming extremely heavy, and probably for the last time. I'll then let it grow out, and take the final shots. 

Riccia is becoming an issue. My own fault due to 'no attention' I've had to make a ton more Riccia stones and place them in their original spots. Actually, it makes it look a bit more tidy. I'll learn from this valuable lesson.
  I'll have to learn from my own mistakes re. Riccia, because the next tank is going to be full of the stuff...a quick 'knock it out' scape'

Anyway, here's the pre trim shot as of tonight,and i'll post the post trim shot next week. That's if i dare get scissor happy   


13-weeks by saintly's pics, on Flickr

As you can see, the glosso has started to go mad, and needs flattening. The tenellus is spreading everywhere, but i'll let that go where it wants, to add a natural feel.

Moss also needs a good trim.

I think George mentioned in a previous post, about a 'red' stem or something similar...probably a right choice, but a bit late i think. 

I reckon the next scape will have stems with colour, and i'm determined to get them red. I'm desperate to get some colour into my tanks; all that seems to happen is 'green'   

From what i have noticed, my tenellus has strong hints of red hues, so i think i have a few things right to grow 'red' plants. Fingers crossed for the next tank


----------



## Piece-of-fish

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  getting close to the end. Feedback on ste*

Not finished that one and crossing fingers for next already. Typical Mark.   
That is the reason i almost never vacuum my tanks btw. 
Looking spectacular as always


----------



## Antipofish

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  getting close to the end. Feedback on ste*



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> ...
> After Ian and George come over on Sunday (go easy on my chaps, not too much critique   ) I'll be trimming extremely heavy, and probably for the last time. I'll then let it grow out, and take the final shots.



How long do you think the final grow out will take till you are ready for that ?

I will bypass your comment about the NIKON  vs c a n o n debate, haha..... (Mainly because I am coming to really like the Canon options !


----------



## Ian Holdich

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  getting close to the end. Feedback on ste*

looing forward to seeing the tank, i might nick it and take it home with me!


----------



## Ady34

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  getting close to the end. Feedback on ste*

where did the water go?   
Nice shot.


----------



## andyh

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  getting close to the end. Feedback on ste*



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> 13-weeks by saintly's pics, on Flickr
> 
> Mark seriously this picture blows me away!
> 
> I know you are a photography whizz, does it look this good in real life!


----------



## Arana

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  getting close to the end. Feedback on ste*

Stunning


----------



## darren636

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  getting close to the end. Feedback on ste*

what qualities would you say riccia brings to the table?  why do you like it?


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  getting close to the end. Feedback on ste*



			
				darren636 said:
			
		

> what qualities would you say riccia brings to the table? why do you like it?



I dont know mate.It's all a matter of personal taste i guess.



			
				Arana said:
			
		

> Stunning



Many thanks Mark. Extremely kind of you to say so.   



			
				andyh said:
			
		

> I know you are a photography whizz, does it look this good in real life!



Cheers Andy

I'll let Ianh judge. He's coming over tomorrow, so if you dont hear from him on here, then it's crap i guess   

I'm happy with it   



			
				Ady34 said:
			
		

> where did the water go?



It's there   The one issue i do have, which i guess i'll never get rid of, is dust. It always makes its way into the tank, and on the surface. A real minor thing though. 

As soon as Ian's gone, i'll be putting my hands right in.This is so in need of a trim.


----------



## Ian Holdich

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  getting close to the end. Feedback on ste*

I'm not sure i'm qualified to judge such a good scape mate!


----------



## Antipofish

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  getting close to the end. Feedback on ste*



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> Ady34 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> where did the water go?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's there   The one issue i do have, which i guess i'll never get rid of, is dust. It always makes its way into the tank, and on the surface. A real minor thing though.
Click to expand...


Have you thought about putting one of those air purifiers nearby to draw the dust away ?  You said its a minor thing so probably not worth the ££ but thought I would raise the suggestion in case it had not crossed your mind


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  getting close to the end. Feedback on ste*

For those that are unsure how to clean the hard part to reach in an inlet/lilly pipe...

here's how some do it...

viewtopic.php?f=20&t=19587

here's mine after cleaning. 


lilly by saintly's pics, on Flickr


----------



## Ian Holdich

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  getting close to the end. Feedback on ste*

Saw this aquascape in all it's glory today and it really blows you away! The pics do, do it justice, but it's even better in real life. It's a really calming surreal aquascape, and if this doesn't finish top 20 in the IAPLC then i will cut one of my knackers off with a blunt rusty knife. Every plant inside this tank has been nailed and looks very natural in the environment its in. It was a pleasure to see it all pearling as well...a proper gem of an aquascape.

well done Mark.

ps hope the new fish have settled in.


----------



## Antipofish

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  getting close to the end. Feedback on ste*



			
				ianho said:
			
		

> Saw this aquascape in all it's glory today and i really blows you away!.... and if this doesn't finish top 20 in the IAPLC then i will cut one of my knackers off with a blunt rusty knife.



LOL, will you be setting up a journal for that ?


----------



## Antipofish

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  getting close to the end. Feedback on ste*



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> For those that are unsure how to clean the hard part to reach in an inlet/lilly pipe...
> 
> here's how some do it...
> 
> viewtopic.php?f=20&t=19587
> 
> here's mine after cleaning.
> 
> 
> lilly by saintly's pics, on Flickr




As ever your photography is spot on !  What are the two plants that are intermingled please Mark ?


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  getting close to the end. Feedback on ste*



			
				ianho said:
			
		

> Saw this aquascape in all it's glory today and it really blows you away! The pics do, do it justice, but it's even better in real life. It's a really calming surreal aquascape, and if this doesn't finish top 20 in the IAPLC then i will cut one of my knackers off with a blunt rusty knife. Every plant inside this tank has been nailed and looks very natural in the environment its in. It was a pleasure to see it all pearling as well...a proper gem of an aquascape.
> 
> well done Mark.



Thanks you Ian.   

Hopefully, the video i showed you has helped persuade you to get a canon   

The fish have settled in a treat. swimming around happily. 

After consulting Ian, and some great help from George, i settled on Cardinal tetras. I now plan to take all of the other fish out, and build this shoal up to about 30 or so.


cardinals by saintly's pics, on Flickr



			
				Antipofish said:
			
		

> As ever your photography is spot on ! What are the two plants that are intermingled please Mark ?



Glosso and tenellus.


----------



## Antipofish

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  getting close to the end. Feedback on ste*

Thanks Mark.  It looks amazing.  Ian and George are lucky to live nearby and be able to see this in person, but I am enjoying your work vicariously from your great photography and videography   I love the idea of a big shoal of cardinals, though have to say I loved your opaline gouramies in there.


----------



## Ady34

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  getting close to the end. Feedback on ste*

"After consulting Ian, and some great help from George, i settled on Cardinal tetras. I now plan to take all of the other fish out, and build this shoal up to about 30 or so."

Cardinals are always a good choice, they are used a lot but for good reason. In a tank as green as this they will stand out a treat..... maybe 50 would be better though!!! I bet the one that was already in there thinks all his christmases have come at once.
Good luck catching the others.
Ady.


----------



## Ian Holdich

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  getting close to the end. Feedback on ste*



> I bet the one that was already in there thinks all his christmases have come at once.



true Ady, you should have seen his face when he saw his mates in the bag! lol We had a good look around for fish, cards were the way forward though...we saw some decent species today the emerald eye rasboras were very nice. I got some nice CPD's.

Mark showed me the HD vids as well on his HD TV and they were jaw dropping, it was like having a fish tank stuck to the wall.


----------



## Ady34

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  getting close to the end. Feedback on ste*



			
				ianho said:
			
		

> I got some nice CPD's.


Ahh i love those little danios, i presume they must be for your latest nano project.



			
				ianho said:
			
		

> Mark showed me the HD vids as well on his HD TV and they were jaw dropping, it was like having a fish tank stuck to the wall.


Mark, you should sell copies, you dont need them having the real thing right there!
Maybe sort out some 3D footage to further enhance the spectacle!! ha ha.
Ady.


----------



## Alastair

*120 x 55 x 55  getting close to the end. Feedback on stems n*

Ian's a total liar really mark, he pm'd me telling me it's crap in person, full of algae and the worst scaping he'd ever seen in his life.......ha ha only joking. I just wish I could have seen this I person too. 
Awesome tank mate 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sWozzAres

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  getting close to the end. Feedback on ste*

Awesome tank indeed. 

What is the deal with dosing phosphate from TPN+, then sucking it all back out with your phosphate absorber?


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  getting close to the end. Feedback on ste*



			
				sWozzAres said:
			
		

> What is the deal with dosing phosphate from TPN+, then sucking it all back out with your phosphate absorber?



I'm not sure mate. I just thought I'd try it. I do think though, the phos remover removes organic phosphate?...rather than inorganic?...I dont know to be honest.   I might not even work, and the whole thing is placebo   



			
				Alastair said:
			
		

> I just wish I could have seen this I person too.



A shame you couldn't make it.



			
				Ady34 said:
			
		

> Maybe sort out some 3D footage to further enhance the spectacle!!



I've tried it   looks amazing!

They're still images rather than a video, but 3d stills look great.

I'm getting lazy! I really need to trim this and take a load of fish out. I'm hanging on until the weekend, when i have more time. 

Here's a few pics before i do it...


pre3 by saintly's pics, on Flickr


pre2 by saintly's pics, on Flickr


pre-1 by saintly's pics, on Flickr


----------



## darren636

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Pre trim pics.*

would love to see this if it was left to go a bit wild.


----------



## Ady34

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Pre trim pics.*



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> I'm getting lazy! I really need to trim this and take a load of fish out. I'm hanging on until the weekend, when i have more time.



I reckon taking the gouramis especially out at the weekend may be a good thing, not long before they would start picking off your shrimp population! 
I also think that you could let the stem to the right of the vallis grow up to the surface again to fill in that area, but leave the one to the left out.

The last shot is amazing, its so crisp and shows the different plant textures perfectly. The intermingling of plants looks very natural, but still structured.
Ady.


----------



## Ian Holdich

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Pre trim pics.*

you still ain't trimmed it!!



blame the xbox.


----------



## George Farmer

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Pre trim pics.*

You make me sick, Evans!! Lol

BTW, don't suppose you could spare a few glosso cuttings after your trim...?

G x


----------



## Tom

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Pre trim pics.*



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> You make me sick, Evans!! Lol



Must be very contagious. I'm feeling a bit woosy too now! Not sure if it's the camera angles or the awesome scape....


----------



## SuperWen

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Pre trim pics.*

Hai Mark, I always love your tanks 

can you share this tank specification?
lighting, filtration, substrate, fert & WC regime, etc

thanks


----------



## greenink

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

What kind of stone did you end up using? At the start of this journal you said it was



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> It's purple shist stone.



But doesn't look like that to me! Did you have a change of heart... Am off to CED and was just wondering what you opted for in the end... (Not that I want to shamelessly copy or anything   )


----------



## ghostsword

*120 x 55 x 55 Pre trim pics.*

On the second picture there seems to be a lot of shade in the middle, yet glosso is thick and lush. How?? 


___________________________


----------



## Dan Walter

*120 x 55 x 55 Pre trim pics.*

Fantastic 'scape, growing techniques & photography... As always! 

Are you using the complete ADA substrate system?


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Pre trim pics.*



			
				Dan Walter said:
			
		

> Are you using the complete ADA substrate system?



No mate, just aqua soil.   



			
				ghostsword said:
			
		

> On the second picture there seems to be a lot of shade in the middle, yet glosso is thick and lush. How??



There's a large portion of shaded are in the middle, and the riccia and HC grow with ease. The tank, right now, is in such a 'happy place' in terms of growth. 

Glosso is driving me mad.



			
				mikeappleby said:
			
		

> What kind of stone did you end up using? At the start of this journal you said it was



I opyted for mini landscape rock. The new stone is in my 90cm. It looks great for the money.   



			
				SuperWen said:
			
		

> can you share this tank specification?
> lighting, filtration, substrate, fert & WC regime, etc



I'll look for te info and inform you what page it's on   



			
				Tom said:
			
		

> I'm feeling a bit woosy too now! Not sure if it's the camera angles or the awesome scape....



Ahhh, sorry mate. It's this damn 16-35mm! i cant get it off the camera. I've just added a Zacuto Zfinder EVF 'pro' to my camera. Now that's an awesome addition to the 5dmk2.



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> You make me sick, Evans!! Lol
> 
> BTW, don't suppose you could spare a few glosso cuttings after your trim...?
> 
> G x



You sure can sweet lips.   i'll be in touch.



			
				ianho said:
			
		

> you still ain't trimmed it!!


.

It's your fault!...well, it's not, but i'll blame you anyway   well done on you know what! 



			
				Ady34 said:
			
		

> The last shot is amazing, its so crisp and shows the different plant textures perfectly. The intermingling of plants looks very natural, but still structured.



Cheers Ady. The tank is evolving at such a rate now. trimming is key to the over all appearance.



			
				darren636 said:
			
		

> would love to see this if it was left to go a bit wild.



Your wish is coming true at the moment.


----------



## mrjackdempsey

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Pre trim pics.*

Wondering if you could 'scape your tank blindfolded - give us mere mortals a chance. Great looking tank as always


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Pre trim pics.*



			
				mrjackdempsey said:
			
		

> Wondering if you could 'scape your tank blindfolded - give us mere mortals a chance. Great looking tank as always



 



			
				Tom said:
			
		

> Not sure if it's the camera angles



The 16-35mm is awesome. As i mentioned, i cant take it off the camera at the moment. The 135mm is crying!

I'm hoping i can recreate this ripple effect for the final images...


ripple by saintly's pics, on Flickr


----------



## clonitza

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Pre trim pics.*

Looking very nice Mark!


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Pre trim pics.*

Cheers Clonitza.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Pre trim pics.*

The Plan!

This is the roughest PS edit ever, but it's the plan for the final images. 

I intend to trim pretty hard and remove all stray runners. It may even mean moving a piece of wood or 2....fingers crossed for that!

Anyway, as mentioned, a rough PS edit showing the plan.


the-plan by saintly's pics, on Flickr


----------



## George Farmer

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 The Plan!*

Looking good mate.

I was actually reserving (public) judgement about the 'flatness' of the HC texture etc., as you know, but actually I really like it now.

The ripples look great too. It's an art form in itself capturing a good ripple!


----------



## Arana

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 The Plan!*

love the concept mate, it's gonna be great


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 The Plan!*



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> The ripples look great too. It's an art form in itself capturing a good ripple!



It's the hardest part IMO. to get the ripples just right, and try and expose for the tank overall.



			
				Arana said:
			
		

> love the concept mate, it's gonna be great



Hopefully.

I was going to save the trimming until tomorrow, but thought....'well, it's gotta be done' so i went in balls deep.

The big bit of riccia, front/right, will be gone as soon as I've cut some more riccia slates.

Tiny bit more trimming, then it's ready for another 5 weeks or so. 

Before...


pre-trim by saintly's pics, on Flickr

After...


trim by saintly's pics, on Flickr


----------



## George Farmer

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 The Plan!*

Love it mate. No point in pussy-footing about. I'm sure it will look amazing with the new growth.


----------



## ghostsword

*120 x 55 x 55 The Plan!*

Yaykes, You murdered the lawn!!?!? 

That is indeed a hard trimming, you were not joking about it!


___________________________


----------



## Piece-of-fish

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 The Plan!*

Hei what is that yellow thing on the right  
I dont know I dont know. Not quality...


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 The Plan!*



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> Love it mate. No point in pussy-footing about. I'm sure it will look amazing with the new growth.



Cheers George. precisely. Just get straight in there!



			
				ghostsword said:
			
		

> That is indeed a hard trimming, you were not joking about it!





			
				Piece-of-fish said:
			
		

> Hei what is that yellow thing on the right



It'll recover. no different to an Amano trim really. 

This should be the last trim i think... That said, i'm really liking the idea of keeping this going for some time. There are several different ways to take it, all of which could look different to one another other.

Thankfully, if it doesn't work for whatever reason, at least i do have a high res, full tank shot from  1 week ago (which i haven't shown)


----------



## Ian Holdich

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 The Plan!*

did you use a strimmer???

thats what you call a good trim, how long did it take you?


----------



## Antipofish

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 The Plan!*



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> I was going to save the trimming until tomorrow, but thought....'well, it's gotta be done' so i went in balls deep.



    I hope you are running Purigen! Lol.



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> This should be the last trim i think... That said, i'm really liking the idea of keeping this going for some time. There are several different ways to take it, all of which could look different to one another other.



It would be interesting to see this morph into various alternative looks, with different forna as well in each


----------



## Tony Swinney

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 The Plan!*

Great scissor work Mark !  The new growth will look great I'm sure 

Just keep it going for a while please 

Tony


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 The Plan!*



			
				Antipofish said:
			
		

> I hope you are running Purigen! Lol.



As always mate.



			
				Tony Swinney said:
			
		

> Just keep it going for a while please



For you...Yes.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 The Plan!*



			
				ianho said:
			
		

> thats what you call a good trim, how long did it take you?



About 20 minutes Bro.


----------



## Rabb.D

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 The Plan!*

i can't believe this beautiful scape is already done... now i'm caught between the idea of trying to improve by being prolific of just sticking to one scape untill it gets the way you want it... on MAC Stan Chung, said he took 3 years on one scape alone...


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 The Plan!*



			
				Rabb.D said:
			
		

> now i'm caught between the idea of trying to improve by being prolific of just sticking to one scape untill it gets the way you want it



It's tricky mate. I for one need to learn as much as possible as quickly as possible. If this means terminating a scape' well before it's 'best before' date, then so be it. 

Slowly though, my scapes start to last a little longer. This one, i think, could last a lot longer than i first thought. 

I'm lucky this is still running....about 2 months ago, i didn't like it   

I'd love to have about 4 tanks on the go (biggish ones) so i can have at least one as a 'long term' scape. The others being, learning tanks. 

Most of what i do is luck. Really, i didn't expect this tank to look how it does. Hence why i asked Mr Amano the same question, "does he have the final vision in his head?"..... in which he fiercely shot me down in flames, saying..."i'm the master, dont ask questions like that"


----------



## Antipofish

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 The Plan!*



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> Rabb.D said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm lucky this is still running....about 2 months ago, i didn't like it
Click to expand...


Picky Picky Picky !!!     I've loved it from the start.  And its just got better and better.  I'm still worried about this ripping out all the wood business though. It will be a completely different scape, but however it turns out I am sure it will still be a cracker.

I would love 4 tanks on the go too, and the money to fund them, lol.


----------



## George Farmer

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 The Plan!*



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> Hence why i asked Mr Amano the same question, "does he have the final vision in his head?"..... in which he fiercely shot me down in flames, saying..."i'm the master, dont ask questions like that"


  

I'm sure with his experience he must know almost exactly how the finished product will look and plans his layouts accordingly. I still only have a vague idea about the final 'image' when planning my 'scapes.

Those with this long-term vision combined with creative imagination lead the way in this hobby. Growing plants is the easiest part IME.


----------



## Ady34

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Pre trim pics.*



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> The Plan!
> 
> This is the roughest PS edit ever, but it's the plan for the final images.
> 
> I intend to trim pretty hard and remove all stray runners. It may even mean moving a piece of wood or 2....fingers crossed for that!
> 
> Anyway, as mentioned, a rough PS edit showing the plan.
> 
> 
> the-plan by saintly's pics, on Flickr



If you could get '30' cardinals to sit bang in that spot where they are here that would be an awesome shot, the fish framed by the scape and then no need to brighten that central area.
With this insight into where the final image is going, the wood is so important to the scape, offering a natural softener, and break lines to the more sculpted plant tiers.
Its amazing looking back through this journal how the rocks were so dominant and are now almost invisible, the wood has now become the more prominent hardscape yet both are equally as valuable to the scape as a whole, 'IWAWOODY'.... the best of both worlds.
Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 The Plan!*

As usual Ady, great contribution!   

A small update...

I think now, it's been about 3 weeks since I've done a water change. I've dosed, in total, 60ml of TPN+ in the 3 weeks. 

With such little attention, I'm amazed at how well the tank is doing. Glosso has made a full recovery and every single plant in the tank, is growing with ease. 

I'm over run with cherry shrimp. The crs have bred, and my ss+ grade must have bred, as I've seen more than one! (There was only one which was pregnant.)

I'll start to transfer some of the shrimp into my running 90cm tank.

Here's a quick UWA snap of the tank.


----------



## Ian Holdich

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 After the trim.*

looks almost over grown again!

looks mighty good for an under dosed tank as well.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 After the trim.*



			
				ianho said:
			
		

> looks almost over grown again!



Another week and it will be. 

I'm not sure how long to keep this going. It's the best it's looked. In fact, it's the best i've had ever i think. Getting better by the day, but it dont excite me.

Boredom is setting in, and the urge to create is getting the better of me.


----------



## Antipofish

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 After the trim.*



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> ianho said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looks almost over grown again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another week and it will be.
> 
> I'm not sure how long to keep this going. It's the best it's looked. In fact, it's the best i've had ever i think. Getting better by the day, but it dont excite me.
> 
> Boredom is setting in, and the urge to create is getting the better of me.
Click to expand...



If you have done what you need to with it, and thats how you feel, crack on with the next one !  I for one will be subscribing to the next journal     But if you think it can get even better, theres no harm in letting it run another week or two.  Either way, it has been a pleasure watching this though, from an aquascaping point of view and a photographic one.  You must have endless patience.


----------



## sWozzAres

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 After the trim.*



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> ianho said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looks almost over grown again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another week and it will be.
> 
> I'm not sure how long to keep this going. It's the best it's looked. In fact, it's the best i've had ever i think. Getting better by the day, but it dont excite me.
> 
> Boredom is setting in, and the urge to create is getting the better of me.
Click to expand...


You may as well do some tests before tearing it down. For instance, it would be interesting to know what happens if you remove your phosphate absorber, purigen etc and what would happen if you replaced your TPN+ dosing with dry ferts, or better still TPN without the N and P and see if the substrate can handle it. 

In essence, can you make the running costs cheaper whilst maintaining the same level of quality?


----------



## clonitza

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 After the trim.*

Looks perfect Mark, wish I had as many plants as you when I've started mine. 



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> Boredom is setting in, and the urge to create is getting the better of me.



I know that mate, the difference between you and me is that I'm uber lazy than you  so when I feel bored I just move plants around, anyway it's a great feeling working on a new one.  

Cheers,
Mike


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 After the trim.*

Another photo session awaits tomorrow. 

I've had to pull the tank away from the wall again and get everything ready. 

Here's emptying the tank ready for moving.














and the back of the tank.


----------



## Antipofish

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Photo time again.*

Looking great Mark   Never realised you were so young ! That is you off to the side of the tank right ? LOL.  How did you manage to move it.  Seriously though, the plant growth is LUSH.  No other word for it


----------



## mrjackdempsey

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Photo time again.*

Looking great Mark, certainly watch your back moving that beast


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Photo time again.*



			
				Antipofish said:
			
		

> Never realised you were so young ! That is you off to the side of the tank right



Yep. thats me   



			
				mrjackdempsey said:
			
		

> certainly watch your back moving that beast



My backs ruined already...from work   

She's now full again and ready for a mad few hours of image taking.

There's a bit of prep work before i start. Trimming out stray runners etc.









and another from the back...the vallis went a bit mental.


----------



## Antipofish

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Photo time again.*

Mark, have you ever thought of videoing a photo shoot ?  Just have the camcorder on (if you have a separate one to the one on your camera) recording the whole proceedings, then a bit of editting down to maybe 20mins / half an hour ? I am sure I would not be the only one interested in seeing it    Oh, and if you decide to get rid of some vallis since its gone mental, I'd be happy to make a donation to UKAPS for it, or buy some from ya


----------



## George Farmer

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Photo time again.*

Awesome.


----------



## Ian Holdich

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Photo time again.*

love that vallis from the back shot. looking good mate.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Photo time again.*



			
				Antipofish said:
			
		

> Mark, have you ever thought of videoing a photo shoot ? Just have the camcorder on (if you have a separate one to the one on your camera) recording the whole proceedings, then a bit of editting down to maybe 20mins / half an hour ? I am sure I would not be the only one interested in seeing it



I've thought about for sure, but time isn't on my side with this shoot. Photos and vids take time, and I just don't have time at the moment. One day, maybe for the benefit of everyone. 

As I'm so small, getting everything set up can be challenging...

You see how small I am?...I cant even reach in to trim the plants.







			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> Awesome.



Cheers George.


----------



## Antipofish

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Photo time again.*



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> Antipofish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mark, have you ever thought of videoing a photo shoot ? Just have the camcorder on (if you have a separate one to the one on your camera) recording the whole proceedings, then a bit of editting down to maybe 20mins / half an hour ? I am sure I would not be the only one interested in seeing it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've thought about for sure, but time isn't on my side with this shoot. Photos and vids take time, and I just don't have time at the moment. One day, maybe for the benefit of everyone.
> 
> As I'm so small, getting everything set up can be challenging...
> 
> You see how small I am?...I cant even reach in to trim the plants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> George Farmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, Tiny !  I will buy you a stool    I understand what you mean about time though.  If I was closer I would offer to help.
> 
> Cheers George.
Click to expand...


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Photo time again.*

cheers antipofish.

I've just about got everything set up, But it's too late to start shooting. The tank is pearling like mad. I'll have to wait until late tonight or early morning. 

Here;'s a test image...


tropica-test1 by saintly's pics, on Flickr


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Photo time again.*

and another random shot from the left side...



test-2 by saintly's pics, on Flickr


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Photo time again.*

Here's the tank with the background.


----------



## Ian Holdich

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Photo time again.*

those closer shots do show a good detail when clicked on. Well done mate!


----------



## George Farmer

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Photo time again.*

Hi Mark,

I actually really like the effect of the leggy glosso.  A tight carpet doesn't look so natural; almost too formal.

This portrait shot is one of my favourites of the journal so far.  


tropica-test1 by saintly's pics, on Flickr

The balance and contrast between the dark and light areas is spot on and the complex textures of the various plants, especially the moss works brilliantly - Nature Aquarium-style at its best.  I also think the limited DoF works wonderfully, adding to the already incredible sense of depth.  The composition is excellent too, and probably the easiest part for such a talented photographer to get right.

You already know this but to really nail it you need to capture the fish in a shoal too.  Then, arguably, it would be better than some shots we see in Aqua Journals.

So... how long now 'til the final photo shoot?

Keep up the inspirational work mate!  

Cheers,
George


----------



## viktorlantos

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Photo time again.*

Superb photos again Mark. Trully inspirational. Never seen such a detail before than on your last few shots.

Did you used bowens to light these areas or only the tank light?


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Photo time again.*

George. Thanks mate. Such great feedback,and deeply appreciated. 

Viktor. These images are taken with just tank lighting. 2 x 54wt5. 

I've got a work flow for taking images with nag green lamps, so the full tank shot will be with all 408w of light. Shoot RAW and adjust accordingly. 

I've done my minor bits of trimming to tidy up any stray or annoying Vallis leaves. 

Time to get the 16-35mm out. The above close ups were taken with the 135mm


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Photo time again.*



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> So... how long now 'til the final photo shoot?



Forgot this...sorry.

I'd say about 5 or 6 weeks. I could keep this going for ages I reckon...which would be a first for me   

I'm just getting the ripple effect sorted. Pretty tough actually, as you've touched upon earlier George. 

Here's a sample. There's co2 flying around in this, but everything will be either switched off or removed, for a nice clean image.


----------



## Antipofish

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Ripple testing*

Mark that is an awesome image, really looking good.  I used not to like that the central part was so dark but now I realise i makes you 'wonder' and draws you in..not just to the image itself but the whole scape.. and makes you think more about it.  

So getting the ripples.. whats the trick ?


----------



## viktorlantos

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Photo time again.*



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> Viktor. These images are taken with just tank lighting. 2 x 54wt5.
> 
> I've got a work flow for taking images with nag green lamps, so the full tank shot will be with all 408w of light. Shoot RAW and adjust accordingly.
> 
> I've done my minor bits of trimming to tidy up any stray or annoying Vallis leaves.
> 
> Time to get the 16-35mm out. The above close ups were taken with the 135mm



Thanks my friend.   

I am wondering how much light you have with only the 2x54W. Especially with this moss photos. I am shooting with double of it, but only see dark areas with my cam   i may need to work on my part to get close to you.  or is it the arcadia ot2 which tricks me. I know ATI lights easily shoot much more to the tank with it's great reflectors. Probably the same with your Giesemann. 

Can't wait to see your final shot. Great to see how you prepare for that.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Ripple testing*



			
				Antipofish said:
			
		

> So getting the ripples.. whats the trick ?



Getting the ripples is the easy part....hairdryer....It's the lighting that's tricky. 

I'm thinking of adding a second hairdryer...Need to see the neighbour.








			
				viktorlantos said:
			
		

> I know ATI lights easily shoot much more to the tank with it's great reflectors. Probably the same with your Giesemann.



The Geissman reflectors are tremendous. So even.

Viktor. I'm not sure if you shoot RAW?...much more power in your hands. Underexposing can give you higher shutter speeds, and then pull it back in editing. It's like having extra ISO. But not actually using it(but you get the benafit)...if that makes sense.


----------



## Antipofish

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Ripple testing*



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> Antipofish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So getting the ripples.. whats the trick ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Getting the ripples is the easy part....hairdryer....It's the lighting that's tricky.
> 
> I'm thinking of adding a second hairdryer...Need to see the neighbour.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> viktorlantos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know ATI lights easily shoot much more to the tank with it's great reflectors. Probably the same with your Giesemann.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Geissman reflectors are tremendous. So even.
> 
> Viktor. I'm not sure if you shoot RAW?...much more power in your hands. Underexposing can give you higher shutter speeds, and then pull it back in editing. It's like having extra ISO. But not actually using it(but you get the benafit)...if that makes sense.
Click to expand...


Another SIMPLES !  Excellent idea.  Glad to see you have taped it up !  Love the lights there too.  Man I am gonna be permanently broke !


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Ripple testing*

I must stress, the hairdryer trick isnt mine, but rather Takashi Amano's.


----------



## GHNelson

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Ripple testing*



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> I must stress, the hairdryer trick isnt mine, but rather Takashi Amano's.


Was it not Sir Alex Ferguson.....


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Ripple testing*



			
				hogan53 said:
			
		

> Was it not Sir Alex Ferguson.....



Yeah...forgot. Goby ferguson   

Here's an UWA shot.


----------



## Ian Holdich

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Ripple testing*

love it! that background looks great.

have you tired taking the end off that hairdryer, it will give a better blow on the water.


----------



## Jur4ik

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Ripple testing*

love the way for moss is growing
are you now taking final shots and than already going to the next project?


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Ripple testing*



			
				ianho said:
			
		

> have you tired taking the end off that hairdryer, it will give a better blow on the water.



believe it or not, it minimzes the flow of air without. the nozzle directs it better.



			
				Jur4ik said:
			
		

> are you now taking final shots and than already going to the next project?



No mate. The final shoot is some way away.

Here's a crop of the final image of this session at least...


ripple-test-2 by saintly's pics, on Flickr


----------



## Jur4ik

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Ripple testing*

Wow, this blue is awesome, it looks like the moss pads surrounded by light, hows that achieved?


----------



## George Farmer

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Ripple testing*

Nice ripples!

The images are even better with the UWA and fish in-shot. Truly incredible photography and aquascaping.  World-class. Really.

I've been shooting my shallow today and was quite happy with the results. Now I'm left wanting - you git!


----------



## Antipofish

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Ripple testing*



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> Nice ripples!
> 
> The images are even better with the UWA and fish in-shot. Truly incredible photography and aquascaping.  World-class. Really.
> 
> I've been shooting my shallow today and was quite happy with the results. Now I'm left wanting - you git!




Erm, UWA?


----------



## George Farmer

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Ripple testing*

Ultra-wide angle.  TLA knowledge is essential on forums!


----------



## JohnC

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Ripple testing*

hands up who just had to look up TLA


----------



## Antipofish

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Ripple testing*



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> Ultra-wide angle.  TLA knowledge is essential on forums!



GIT, WDYJGS  LOL


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Ripple testing*



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> Nice ripples!
> 
> The images are even better with the UWA and fish in-shot. Truly incredible photography and aquascaping. World-class. Really.
> 
> I've been shooting my shallow today and was quite happy with the results. Now I'm left wanting - you git!



 Cheers George. It did take a full 2 days to get to this point. 

It's a shame i cant post the full tank shot. It's good enough to post into IAPLC, so that's a good back up if i dont get an even better final shot. 

Things that will change for the final image....

An even bigger background (to allow me to get closer to the tank @ 16mm
more fish, and wait for them to swim in the right place.
More lighting (flash)
One more trim.
allow HM to grow back (right side not visible)

all minor things, but they really need to happen for a proper shot.

Soon though, everyone should be seeing a version of this photo...keep your eyes peeled. 


Half-FTS by saintly's pics, on Flickr



			
				Jur4ik said:
			
		

> Wow, this blue is awesome, it looks like the moss pads surrounded by light, hows that achieved?



A lot of fiddling and playing around. and a well placed 54wt5


----------



## Antipofish

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Ripple testing*

I love that shot.  Awesome stuff Mark.  Are we allowed to place bets, or take guesses as to where it will 'appear' ?


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Ripple testing*



			
				Antipofish said:
			
		

> I love that shot. Awesome stuff Mark. Are we allowed to place bets, or take guesses as to where it will 'appear' ?



I'll have a fiver on it...ermmm, but then i know the answer   I WIN!

Here's another shot.


square by saintly's pics, on Flickr


----------



## Ady34

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Ripple testing*

Love this last shot, everything looks in harmony.... except a stray otto and a pesky cherry barb! Those opaline gouramis look great up there near the sky blue surface, however i believe your cardinals must be fakes as they are sitting all too conveniently in that sweet spot again!  
Great photos.
Ady.


----------



## Antipofish

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Ripple testing*

Mark, can you endulge us and do a shot with the "inner sanctum" of that overhang illuminated ?  It draws you to wanting to know more....


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Ripple testing*

Thanks chaps. 

Ady. For the final shot I'll be removing certain fish and adding extra tetras, so basic errors won't be made again.   

Antipofish. Do I really have to move the tank for a 3rd time?    there's nothing there, but let your imagination believe that's there's little pixies or somthing similar   a pot of gold maybe?......


----------



## George Farmer

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Ripple testing*


square by saintly's pics, on Flickr

Definitely your best yet mate - your aquascaping has gone "all grown-up" and the photography has hit another level. 

The combination of superb aquascape design, plant growth, maintenance and photography is a real winner. Probably my favourite 'scape of 2012 so far.

I'm really chuffed for you. I know how much aquascaping means to you and how much blood, sweat and tears you've put into helping achieve the level you're at right now.  I'd go as far to say as you're the UK's no.1 aquascaper/photographer.    

I'm really proud to have you on UKAPS and be such a great ambassador for the hobby.

Thank you, Mark.


----------



## Ian Holdich

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Ripple testing*

^^^+1


----------



## George Farmer

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Ripple testing*

Watch the post count spike. I've just plugged this journal on my Facebook and Twitter.


----------



## Ian Holdich

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Ripple testing*

just saw that on FB, and on the blood, sweat , tears remark, i can understand how this scape has helped you Mark through some tuffies. You won't forget this scape Mark. You certainly have helped me with the artistic side of this hobby. I can only thank you for that.


----------



## Antipofish

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Ripple testing*



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> Thanks chaps.
> 
> Ady. For the final shot I'll be removing certain fish and adding extra tetras, so basic errors won't be made again.
> 
> Antipofish. Do I really have to move the tank for a 3rd time?    there's nothing there, but let your imagination believe that's there's little pixies or somthing similar   a pot of gold maybe?......



Nah, just take it next time you are shooting   And you don't want pixies in there mate, they uproot EVERYTHING ! haha.


----------



## Calzone

*120 x 55 x 55 Ripple testing*



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> I'd go as far to say as you're the UK's no.1 aquascaper/photographer.     .




Hear hear.  One of the main reasons I now have half a tonne of glass and water in my living room!!!


----------



## Dan Crawford

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Ripple testing*

I hate you, Evans. No matter how much effort I put in you still smash me. I even went out and bought the same camera as you and still no good  

I can only echo everyone else's thoughts out about you being our number one aquascaper, and the UK's best hope for the IAPLC. 

Huge admiration pal


----------



## Ady34

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Ripple testing*

Congrats on becoming an 'official' expert Mark, your tank clearly shows this to be the case, well done.


----------



## Antipofish

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Ripple testing*



			
				Dan Crawford said:
			
		

> I hate you, Evans. No matter how much effort I put in you still smash me. I even went out and bought the same camera as you and still no good
> 
> I can only echo everyone else's thoughts out about you being our number one aquascaper, and the UK's best hope for the IAPLC.
> 
> Huge admiration pal



I couldn't agree with Dan more.  Mark has inspired me not only in aquascaping but also photography.  Im not in the same league but its something to strive for.

DAN... if you don't want that 5dmkII then feel free to chuck it my way   I have a D700 to swap hehe.


----------



## George Farmer

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Ripple testing*

I'm tempted by the D800...


----------



## Tony Swinney

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Ripple testing*

Ordered mine today George 

Back to the world of Nikonians for me !  Anyone want to buy my Canon / Zeiss kit !!


----------



## Antipofish

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Ripple testing*



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> I'm tempted by the D800...



Its a great camera, though God only knows why Nikon have packed it with so many megapixels.  I am surprised, because with the other changes between the two models, I would have thought by keeping the MP's lower the D800 could have been even better than the D700 in low light.  Still... its got video now  (which mine hasn't, grr).


----------



## ghostsword

*120 x 55 x 55 Ripple testing*



			
				Tony Swinney said:
			
		

> Ordered mine today George
> 
> Back to the world of Nikonians for me !  Anyone want to buy my Canon / Zeiss kit !!



Wow dude, I would like to see that camera in action. 

With 36mp can you print to A0  ? 

I think that I will wait for it to drop in price. 


___________________________


----------



## George Farmer

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Ripple testing*



			
				Antipofish said:
			
		

> George Farmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm tempted by the D800...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its a great camera, though God only knows why Nikon have packed it with so many megapixels.
Click to expand...

I believe it's more geared towards competing with the medium-format market. Total overkill for most of us unless you're printing massive stuff. You'll need a super computer too.  Tony will love it! 

I'll stick with my 50D until it dies. Serves me perfectly well. Even had a PFK front cover the other month.


----------



## Antipofish

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Ripple testing*



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> Antipofish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> George Farmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm tempted by the D800...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its a great camera, though God only knows why Nikon have packed it with so many megapixels.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I believe it's more geared towards competing with the medium-format market. Total overkill for most of us unless you're printing massive stuff. You'll need a super computer too.  Tony will love it!
> 
> I'll stick with my 50D until it dies. Serves me perfectly well. Even had a PFK front cover the other month.
Click to expand...


Nowt wrong with the 50D  The D800 is USB3 compatible to enable faster transfer of TIFF files that can be up to 200MB each !!! Holy Moly.


----------



## Piece-of-fish

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Ripple testing*

I will add to all and say that thanks to Mark all the rest have to push the limits also. Thank you Mark


----------



## Tony Swinney

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Ripple testing*

That's exactly right George, Nikon are going after the medium format pro market, and Canon will do the same with the next 5d too. Of course the medium format manufacturers are pushing things way beyond this - I'm working on shots at the minute shot on the Hasselblad 200ms camera, which gives a Raw file of 1.2gb !!! Major overkill for 99.9% of photog's !

The d800 should be the first DSLR capable of the file quality needed for billboards, and at a 1/4 of the price too.

Anyhows, sorry to clog Marks thread - perhaps George could move these posts into the photo section if they're to continue ?

Tony


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Ripple testing*

Many thanks for all of your support guys.   

 I've been looking at Medium format recently, but digital MF is so expensive. Even the Pentax 645 would come in @ 10K

The Hassleblad would be my choice, but @ 20K and even up to 30K for a rig, that's just plain crazy.

I have though, owned a Mamiya medium format film camera, which was amazing. My good old days of taking film in to be processed....  

I'm interested to see what Canon do with the new 5D MK3. They're not pursuing the 1DS series by all accounts.

The tank is still doing great. It's need of another trim which i shall do next weekend. 

I'm a little torn, and for the first time, i actually really want to keep this going, but a part of me needs to start all over again. 


left-side by saintly's pics, on Flickr


----------



## Ady34

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Ripple testing*

a natural meadow leading into an enchanted forest..... stunning!


----------



## Antoni

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Ripple testing*

Love this last shot! Truly amazing!

You makes me dream, my friend.... I would have a nice camera, great aquascapes, Mark's skills...someone to wake me up   

This is the journal, I'm waiting for to be updated on a daily basis


----------



## Jur4ik

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Ripple testing*



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> I'm a little torn, and for the first time, i actually really want to keep this going, but a part of me needs to start all over again.



Cheers Mark
you simply need another tank


----------



## Aquadream

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Ripple testing*



			
				Dan Crawford said:
			
		

> I hate you, Evans. No matter how much effort I put in you still smash me.


That makes two of us.   
Mark, please give me a good price for photography lessons, will ya?
I like your scape a lot, but I like your pictures even more.


----------



## Antipofish

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Ripple testing*

I can see why you would want to keep it going.  It has to be at the cutting edge of aquascaping both nationally and internationally Mark   Have the best of both worlds.  Keep this running and start up a new one too.  At less than 10% of the cost of the cheapest MF rig, you could get a nice new optiwhite setup


----------



## darren636

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Ripple testing*

hey there. any tips on setting up a filter to create such crystal water. i have purigen in my internal filter but want to switch to a larger external. so... how do you do it?


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Ripple testing*



			
				darren636 said:
			
		

> hey there. any tips on setting up a filter to create such crystal water. i have purigen in my internal filter but want to switch to a larger external. so... how do you do it?



I do use quite a bit of Purigen...about 3-400ml. alongside active carbon and filter floss...that's all in 1 filter. The other is bio orientated.

Tasks such as cleaning @ substrate level are important, as is water changing. Time and a stable tank can also bring about clear water. Try not to 'mess around' with plants and repositioning. 



			
				Antipofish said:
			
		

> I can see why you would want to keep it going. It has to be at the cutting edge of aquascaping both nationally and internationally Mark



Cheers mate. 



			
				Jur4ik said:
			
		

> you simply need another tank



I do have the 90cm running which keeps my occupied I guess.



			
				Ady34 said:
			
		

> a natural meadow leading into an enchanted forest..... stunning!



Thanks   



			
				Antoni said:
			
		

> Love this last shot! Truly amazing!
> 
> You makes me dream, my friend.... I would have a nice camera, great aquascapes, Mark's skills...someone to wake me up
> 
> This is the journal, I'm waiting for to be updated on a daily basis





			
				Aquadream said:
			
		

> Mark, please give me a good price for photography lessons, will ya?



Thanks you fellas  

I think, soon, I'll do some kind of 'how to' on aquatic photography. 

I think many know the basics of how to use a camera, so I'll try show you what i do to obtain my images. 

It's in everyone's grasp for sure.

Simple things like, Ripples...


hairdryer by saintly's pics, on Flickr


----------



## Antipofish

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Ripple testing*



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> darren636 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey there. any tips on setting up a filter to create such crystal water. i have purigen in my internal filter but want to switch to a larger external. so... how do you do it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do use quite a bit of Purigen...about 3-400ml. alongside active carbon and filter floss...that's all in 1 filter. The other is bio orientated.
Click to expand...


Mark, which two filters are you using ?  Do you have two sets of pipes in and out of the tank normally then ? (I know you take the glassware out for photo shoots). I am using purigen but think I will up the amount and add some activated carbon too.  Is it all as good as anything else or do you prefer a particular brand ? How much do you use of the carbon ?  Cheers.


----------



## Ady34

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Ripple testing*

Hi Mark,
i have to say the tank is looking great, i know your due a trim but the more natural look also suits it well and with the extra growth of the mosses on the wood the tank overall looks 'heavier' and more solid which i like. Everything is just so dense and examplifies the overall health of the system. It just keeps getting better.

I also love your external heater set up as shown in the last shot, its very unique. Keeping equipment out of the tank is a must for these top scapes with competition aspirations.... evaporation must be an issue though!!!  

Sorry for commenting every time you add something, it just seems every photo gives something else to think about, it really does just keep getting better which im sure is why your so torn with the idea of starting something new or keeping this going.
Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Ripple testing*



			
				Antipofish said:
			
		

> Mark, which two filters are you using ? Do you have two sets of pipes in and out of the tank normally then ?



I use the JBL and Eheim filters. Both great filters. I also use 2 x sets of Aquasys glassware (not avaible as yet)



			
				Ady34 said:
			
		

> I also love your external heater set up as shown in the last shot, its very unique. Keeping equipment out of the tank is a must for these top scapes with competition aspirations.... evaporation must be an issue though!!!



A way for me to expel 'hot air'   

So, a week away and the tank is 'over grown' to say the least. Glosso has grown beyond belief. Some general maintenance is in order over the next 2 days.

I've bought a 'Glide Track' which now allows me to create videos with nice fluid movement.

Here's a preview....With a full length video being created soon.


----------



## greenink

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 A new perspective*

love it! bar raised another fifty notches...


----------



## logi-cat

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 A new perspective*

 amazing, the preview looks like an intro to a movie.


----------



## clonitza

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 A new perspective*

Lovely video Mark, wondering when you'll buy a slider, nice to see that your fish are playing along. 

Mike


----------



## darren636

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 A new perspective*

not bad i suppose.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 A new perspective*



			
				darren636 said:
			
		

> not bad i suppose.



It should improve. These were the fisrt attempts. Like a child, i just had to get them 'out there'   



			
				clonitza said:
			
		

> Lovely video Mark, wondering when you'll buy a slider, nice to see that your fish are playing along.



The glide track is very versatile if you rethink about how to move the thing.   



			
				logi-cat said:
			
		

> amazing, the preview looks like an intro to a movie.



Cheers mate. Hopefully some better productions to come. 



			
				mikeappleby said:
			
		

> love it! bar raised another fifty notches...



Cheers Mike. Just doing my best to keep things moving along. To inspire too if possible.


----------



## darren636

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 A new perspective*

you state that you employ two filters- i think antipofish asked a question about the the filter pipes- how do you rig it all together?


----------



## Lewisr

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 A new perspective*

Wow... Nice vid... Almost makes me want to keep fish


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 A new perspective*



			
				darren636 said:
			
		

> i think antipofish asked a question about the the filter pipes- how do you rig it all together?



2 sets of pipes.

*Inlet and outlet from 1No. filter.*

outlet- front corner/left (inline diffuser)
inlet back corner/left
*Inlet and outlet second filter.*

outlet- back corner/right
inlet- front corner/right

This allows water to be pulled into the opposing filter outlet.


----------



## Iain Sutherland

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 A new perspective*

Tank just looks amazing mark, the glide rail really adds to the quality of the video.


----------



## viktorlantos

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 A new perspective*

Awesome vid Mark. Love how the fishes follow your cam


----------



## Stu Worrall

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 A new perspective*

vid is the dogs mark!  Ive been looking at those glide tracks with awe for a while, they are very nice bits of kit for the work you are doing and I'm sure you'll use it to its full potential!  I really want the ones you can do time lapse on which move themselves over several hours, would look great on a tank throughout the day


----------



## Ian Holdich

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 A new perspective*

thats great mate, you'll be in Hollywood before we know it!


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 A new perspective*



			
				viktorlantos said:
			
		

> Awesome vid Mark. Love how the fishes follow your cam





			
				ianho said:
			
		

> thats great mate, you'll be in Hollywood before we know it!



 yeah, right.



			
				stuworrall said:
			
		

> vid is the dogs mark! Ive been looking at those glide tracks with awe for a while, they are very nice bits of kit for the work you are doing and I'm sure you'll use it to its full potential!



It's about getting creative with it stu. They are great. 

My gear list is slowly getting bigger and more expensive  :? 

Easier with vids, rather than stills   



			
				easerthegeezer said:
			
		

> Tank just looks amazing mark, the glide rail really adds to the quality of the video.



Thnaks mate.   

Here's a short production. It took about 30minutes in all, and some clips are poor, but there's all the time in the world to improve...

There's a new tune on this vid too.


----------



## Tom

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 A new perspective*

Best tank to ever come out of the UK.


----------



## toadass

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 A new perspective*

Top aquascaper, top photographer, now you blowing us away with superb videography. 
Is there anything you're not good at Mark. 
That video is the best advert you are likely to see for this hobby, no question about it!!!!


----------



## GHNelson

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 A new perspective*

Markus Expertus
Your a flashy git....love it.  
How much did that gizmo cost.... 
The aquarium is awe inspiring....you and Tom Barr are taking Aquascaping to new levels....which I could only dream of.
I need to ditch the new golf season and get scaping but I'm too lazy I guess...for both. :? 
Regards
hoggie


----------



## Aquadream

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 A new perspective*



			
				hogan53 said:
			
		

> Markus Expertus
> Your a flashy git....love it.
> How much did that gizmo cost....
> hoggie


Hi did pay few Aureus gold coins for sure...


----------



## Ian Holdich

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 A new perspective*

quality vid mate! Brilliant lighting.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 A new perspective*



			
				Aquadream said:
			
		

> Hi did pay few Aureus gold coins for sure...



I used plastic bottles to pay   



			
				hogan53 said:
			
		

> The aquarium is awe inspiring....you and Tom Barr are taking Aquascaping to new levels....which I could only dream of.
> I need to ditch the new golf season and get scaping but I'm too lazy I guess...for both.



Cheers hogan. Videos just feel the right thing to do to get the word out. 



			
				toadass said:
			
		

> Is there anything you're not good at Mark



Making money   



			
				Tom said:
			
		

> Best tank to ever come out of the UK.



Goodness. thanks mate. However, i'm certain there are better tanks out there. Thanks all the same


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 A new perspective*



			
				ianho said:
			
		

> quality vid mate! Brilliant lighting.



deliberately over exposed to blow highlights


----------



## GHNelson

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 A new perspective*

deliberately over exposed to blow highlights  [/quote]
 Your a hairdresser as well...... bloom-in heck you are talented


----------



## Ian Holdich

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 A new perspective*

he permed my hair...


----------



## Antipofish

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 A new perspective*



			
				ianho said:
			
		

> he permed my hair...



Oh God ! I hope we are not going to start putting up out baby pics too ! LOL.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 A new perspective*

I'm a man of many talents   

I've pulled the tank away from the wall yet again. More images needed for certain tasks and companies.

I'm over run with shrimp now, so time to start catching a few i reckon. 

I've done a minor trim to the foreground glosso. And a full trim shall be carried out @ the weekend. (sunday)


----------



## Radik

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 A new perspective*

Good and you can do some trimming or culling out on echinodorus vesuvius and send it to Ed please?  Thanks


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 A new perspective*



			
				Radik said:
			
		

> Good and you can do some trimming or culling out on echinodorus vesuvius and send it to Ed please?  Thanks



If i can find some amongst the glosso, i'll send it over.


----------



## Graeme Edwards

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 A new perspective*

Nice video Mark, that new sliding tripod thing was always going to get used to the hilt. You did say it would be used in every shot. Your not joking, lol. Looks nice though.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 A new perspective*



			
				Graeme Edwards said:
			
		

> Nice video Mark, that new sliding tripod thing was always going to get used to the hilt. You did say it would be used in every shot. Your not joking, lol. Looks nice though.



 I did tell you so. 

What with working away, and a lifestyle which dictates me being busy all of the time, the tank really has been left alone. 

Dosing has been virtually non existent. However, with lower light intensity, this is all fine. 

Growth has been manic, not least the Glosso. Last night was finally time to trim the tank. 

This, I think has been a record tank for me. It's certainly one of the longest running tanks I've done, and I'm really pleased I've done so. Aquariums do take on a 'mature' look after a period of time.

Here is  a before and after image...


4-months by saintly's pics, on Flickr


----------



## Gill

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Going for a record!*

I bow before the almighty


----------



## Ady34

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Going for a record!*

Hi Mark,
love the before, love the after. Its just one of those tanks.   



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> Dosing has been virtually non existent. However, with lower light intensity, this is all fine.
> 
> Growth has been manic,



Do you feel there will be a lean growth spell, especially after the big trim, when the plants 'react' to the period of relaxed dosing or is this just never an issue. I dont suppose youll be doing any scientific test periods to see how well/long the AS holds the nutrients and can supply, but what is your personal feeling? 
While many are struggling trying to perfect, maximise and idealise every factor, you just grow them even without dosing, water changes, with lower c02, reduced lighting etc.  
Im beginning to believe you are a magician!
Cheerio for now,
Ady.


----------



## Antipofish

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Going for a record!*

God Mark, that growth was crazy.  You were busy yesterday evening.  Great to meet you by the way   I really hope you keep this tank going, but am also eager to see your next masterpiece


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Going for a record!*



			
				Gill said:
			
		

> I bow before the almighty



 Really Gill, I'm just doing my bit for the hobby. That's all.  



			
				Ady34 said:
			
		

> Do you feel there will be a lean growth spell, especially after the big trim, when the plants 'react' to the period of relaxed dosing or is this just never an issue. I dont suppose youll be doing any scientific test periods to see how well/long the AS holds the nutrients and can supply, but what is your personal feeling?




No scientific results I'm afraid. I work on gut feeling and my senses. My eyes are my test kit.

I've every confidence in AS and if at some point my plants do start to suffer, I'll either do one of two things....

Add more ferts via water
Add root tabs of some kind. 

I do think though I won't get to that stage. The end is nigh for this tank. 5 weeks tops. 

My moss needs some trimming, but the effect Christmas moss gives is quite nice when left to its own devices. It stays tidy even when left alone. 


moss by saintly's pics, on Flickr



			
				Antipofish said:
			
		

> God Mark, that growth was crazy. You were busy yesterday evening. Great to meet you by the way  I really hope you keep this tank going, but am also eager to see your next masterpiece



Hi mate. It was good to me you also. Yeah, picked my son, then plunged right into the tank.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Going for a record!*

To end this little update, i've taken a few photos with flash. 

Here's an image giving the general idea of how i would like full tank shot to look like. 


the-idea by saintly's pics, on Flickr


----------



## somethingfishy

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Going for a record!*

got to stop reading threads that are this good !!! seriously blows me away. if we could just get the mighty attenborough to do a voice over to these vids and pics then i would be truly in my happy place lol


----------



## Iain Sutherland

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Going for a record!*

Tank and pics are looking great as always Mark!! How long do you think you are at final shot stage??

If you are still thinking about culling the numbers of your RCS at some point im looking to buy some in a week or too...


----------



## skeletonw00t

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Going for a record!*

It's just ridiculous how healthy your plants look Mark!


----------



## Ian Holdich

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Going for a record!*

looks great Mark, the moss looks second to none. I do spy some red ludwigia, is this the begining of the evolution?


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Going for a record!*



			
				somethingfishy said:
			
		

> got to stop reading threads that are this good !!! seriously blows me away. if we could just get the mighty attenborough to do a voice over to these vids and pics then i would be truly in my happy place lol



Cheers mate. Once i have more time, i'll dedicate more time to my videos.



			
				easerthegeezer said:
			
		

> How long do you think you are at final shot stage??



about 5 weeks i think.



			
				easerthegeezer said:
			
		

> If you are still thinking about culling the numbers of your RCS at some point im looking to buy some in a week or too...



Once I've got around to catching some, i'll send some out.



			
				skeletonw00t said:
			
		

> It's just ridiculous how healthy your plants look Mark!



Find the rhythm of the tank, and everything grows with ease. Lighting and CO2 are key. 



			
				ianho said:
			
		

> looks great Mark, the moss looks second to none. I do spy some red ludwigia, is this the begining of the evolution?



good spot Ian. It's not ludwigia though. A prize for the correct answer.


----------



## clonitza

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Going for a record!*

Rotala macrandra?


----------



## Iain Sutherland

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Going for a record!*

shot in the dark... Bacopa Colorata?


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Going for a record!*

and the winner is....

clonitza!

what can i send overseas?.....  


rotala-macaranda by saintly's pics, on Flickr

It's Rotala Macaranda(1-2 grow) I've put it in to try. The next scape in the 120cm will be a full 1-2 grow tank


----------



## George Farmer

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Going for a record!*

I reckon the R. macrandra will turn green!  

Still looks amazing. I've no energy for more adjectives.


----------



## Radik

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Going for a record!*

Hmm judging top tips are red and plant is larger than from original in-vitro already he has chance to keep it red 

I like that crop of the scape really much.. I don't like full scape thought but this part of scape is really stunning.


----------



## Piece-of-fish

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Going for a record!*



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> and the winner is....
> 
> clonitza!
> 
> what can i send overseas?.....
> 
> 
> rotala-macaranda by saintly's pics, on Flickr
> 
> It's Rotala Macaranda(1-2 grow) I've put it in to try. The next scape in the 120cm will be a full 1-2 grow tank


Nah, this is defo to green to me. Come on Mark.


----------



## Iain Sutherland

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Going for a record!*

20,000 views


----------



## Emyr

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Going for a record!*

How long has this tank been running for now Mark? Very impressive, everything from the videos to the photos to the journal itself.


----------



## clonitza

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Going for a record!*

You can send me your best wishes, there's no need to send me anything else.


----------



## plantbrain

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Going for a record!*



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> Find the rhythm of the tank, and everything grows with ease. Lighting and CO2 are key.



I've nagged people for the last few years about this. 

Have you thought about swapping the plain old moss for Fissidens or Flame moss etc?


----------



## Jur4ik

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Going for a record!*

Tom, imo it is difficult to achieve such layer with fissidens, as it grows in kinda bulbs .. but the wavy effect might be worth a try. Flame might look very interesting thought


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Going for a record!*

Sorry for a lack of input recently. Work is hectic at the moment. 



			
				plantbrain said:
			
		

> I've nagged people for the last few years about this.
> 
> Have you thought about swapping the plain old moss for Fissidens or Flame moss etc?



To be honest Tom, I've not grown that much moss. With each tank that I do, I'm becoming a much bigger fan of the stuff, so yes, in the future; I'll consider the mosses you've mentioned. 

I spoke with George recently about the next set up (120 x 55 x 55) which I plan doing a 'long term' scape'...he just laughed!



			
				clonitza said:
			
		

> You can send me your best wishes, there's no need to send me anything else.



Best wishes and well done   



			
				Emyr said:
			
		

> How long has this tank been running for now Mark? Very impressive, everything from the videos to the photos to the journal itself.



Thanks mate. I think it's been running for 4 months or so now. 



			
				easerthegeezer said:
			
		

> 20,000 views



I'm very surprised   



			
				Piece-of-fish said:
			
		

> Nah, this is defo to green to me. Come on Mark.



Not yet it's not....  


rotala-macaranda-2 by saintly's pics, on Flickr



			
				Radik said:
			
		

> I don't like full scape thought but this part of scape is really stunning.



Me neither. Can't wait for the next scape to start. 



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> I reckon the R. macrandra will turn green!
> 
> Still looks amazing. I've no energy for more adjectives.



In the 90cm it's turning green!   

Cheers George.

I've started adding shrimp to the 90cm now. 

My invasion of cherry shrimp is now spiralling out of all control.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Going for a record!*

On a side note, can I thank everyone on the Ukaps forum who's subscribed to my YouTube channel. 

I've just hit 800 subscribers.


----------



## George Farmer

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Going for a record!*



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> On a side note, can I thank everyone on the Ukaps forum who's subscribed to my YouTube channel.
> 
> I've just hit 800 subscribers.


Congratulations mate. 

You're the best aquascaping videographer out there. Period.


----------



## Gill

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Going for a record!*



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> On a side note, can I thank everyone on the Ukaps forum who's subscribed to my YouTube channel.
> 
> I've just hit 800 subscribers.




I have the Big TV to myself for a hour or so. So I am watching your vid in 1080, That is better than watching the rugby


----------



## Iain Sutherland

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Going for a record!*

Hey mark, just re-read this journal for pointers i may have missed along the way but didnt see anything about what happened to the CRS?  Are they still in there and breeding or did you move them on??
reading this thread back really get the scaping bug running wild!!!
Another cracking journal.


----------



## Antipofish

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Going for a record!*



			
				easerthegeezer said:
			
		

> Hey mark, just re-read this journal for pointers i may have missed along the way but didnt see anything about what happened to the CRS?  Are they still in there and breeding or did you move them on??
> reading this thread back really get the scaping bug running wild!!!
> Another cracking journal.



You re read it  ? ALL 67 pages ?  Now you have set us ALL a challenge.  I may have to stay up late now hehe.  It is well worth the read though and I have enjoyed this thread immensely


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Going for a record!*



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> You're the best aquascaping videographer out there. Period.



Thanks George. 



			
				Gill said:
			
		

> I have the Big TV to myself for a hour or so. So I am watching your vid in 1080, That is better than watching the rugby



Thanks Gill. I'd like one day, to put my vids on a DVD so they can be watched at best quality.



			
				easerthegeezer said:
			
		

> CRS? Are they still in there and breeding or did you move them on??



They are still there. Theyve multiplyed too.   



			
				Antipofish said:
			
		

> You re read it ? ALL 67 pages ? Now you have set us ALL a challenge. I may have to stay up late now hehe. It is well worth the read though and I have enjoyed this thread immensely



Thanks Chris. Lets hope the next Journal is as successful.

I think it's time that i announce that this tank will be ending very soon. 

I'm in desperate need to move on. There are 2 plans for the next layout. ! being high tech, stems etc and the other?....low tech...ish. Crypts moss and the likes. 

I'll keep you informed once I've decided. 

In terms of final image, i have 1 that really stands out and I'd be happy to use it in IAPLC and AGA 12' so i'm not even fussed about capturing the tank in it's current state. 

This layout has been such a great learning tank, and i feel I've developed my style of growing plants. 

Here's to the next journal, and thanks to everyone who's contributed or even looked at this thread!


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Going for a record!*



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> You're the best aquascaping videographer out there. Period.



Thanks George. 



			
				Gill said:
			
		

> I have the Big TV to myself for a hour or so. So I am watching your vid in 1080, That is better than watching the rugby



Thanks Gill. I'd like one day, to put my vids on a DVD so they can be watched at best quality.



			
				easerthegeezer said:
			
		

> CRS? Are they still in there and breeding or did you move them on??



They are still there. Theyve multiplyed too.   



			
				Antipofish said:
			
		

> You re read it ? ALL 67 pages ? Now you have set us ALL a challenge. I may have to stay up late now hehe. It is well worth the read though and I have enjoyed this thread immensely



Thanks Chris. Lets hope the next Journal is as successful.

I think it's time that i announce that this tank will be ending very soon. 

I'm in desperate need to move on. There are 2 plans for the next layout. ! being high tech, stems etc and the other?....low tech...ish. Crypts moss and the likes. 

I'll keep you informed once I've decided. 

In terms of final image, i have 1 that really stands out and I'd be happy to use it in IAPLC and AGA 12' so i'm not even fussed about capturing the tank in it's current state. 

This layout has been such a great learning tank, and i feel I've developed my style of growing plants. 

Here's to the next journal, and thanks to everyone who's contributed or even looked at this thread!


----------



## Iain Sutherland

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Time to finish and thanks to everyone.*

Pleasure was all ours mark.


----------



## Antipofish

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Time to finish and thanks to everyone.*

Sad to see this one finish but excited to see the new one nevertheless


----------



## Ian Holdich

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Time to finish and thanks to everyone.*

can't wait for the next one mate. Was a pleasure to see this tank in all it's glory in 1st person. Thank you for that opportunity. Here's to the next one!


----------



## Ady34

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Time to finish and thanks to everyone.*

Great journal Mark, and a great scape.   
All good things must come to and end, but im very much looking forward to following the next scape whichever way you decide to go.
Any plans on removing the wood and photographing as an iwagumi as you alluded to somewhere within the journal, or is it just rip it out!
Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Time to finish and thanks to everyone.*

Thanks chaps.

Ady....yeah, i may play about with it.    

I've told a couple of people local to me that i'm tearing it down, and they are in disbelief that i can take something like this apart. But this is how wee learn.

I have the 90cm, which is looking nice, to keep me occupied. Then i'll hardscape the 120. I've got some massive wood in the back garden. (not manzi)


----------



## Antipofish

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Time to finish and thanks to everyone.*



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> Thanks chaps.
> 
> Ady....yeah, i may play about with it.
> 
> I've told a couple of people local to me that i'm tearing it down, and they are in disbelief that i can take something like this apart. But this is how wee learn.
> 
> I have the 90cm, which is looking nice, to keep me occupied. Then i'll hardscape the 120. I've got some massive wood in the back garden. (not manzi)



Will you be selling any of the contents on here from this tank Mark ?  Do you have a thread for the 90cm ? Or can we see a pic of it  ?


----------



## Ady34

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Going for a record!*



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> There are 2 plans for the next layout. ! being high tech, stems etc and the other?....low tech...ish. Crypts moss and the likes.





			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> I have the 90cm, which is looking nice, to keep me occupied.


Maybe go low tech. If work is keeping you busy and with two tanks to look after this may be the way forward..... stems and pruning = hard work   
Mind you judging by this tank you could leave it to look after itself!!!   


			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> Ady....yeah, i may play about with it.


Hope so, itll be nice to see if you can make 2 scapes from one tank to add to your repatoire!
Im kind of pleased your rescaping, in no way negatively, but im itching to see your next creation.
Cheerio, 
Ady.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Time to finish and thanks to everyone.*



			
				Ady34 said:
			
		

> Maybe go low tech. If work is keeping you busy and with two tanks to look after this may be the way forward..... stems and pruning = hard work
> Mind you judging by this tank you could leave it to look after itself!!!



The next tank will indeed be of 'low energy' nature. I'm working far too much to warrant having something high energy.



			
				Antipofish said:
			
		

> Will you be selling any of the contents on here from this tank Mark ? Do you have a thread for the 90cm ? Or can we see a pic of it ?



The 90 is under wraps at the moment Chris. It's nothing out of the ordinary if I'm honest. 

With regards to plants. A lot of the moss will used again, but there's that much I could give some away.

Here's the last time you'll see this tank. 2 weeks of no dosing, water changes or any kind of attention....



last-time by saintly's pics, on Flickr


----------



## Antoni

Still stunning! I will miss this tank, but I must admit, I'm looking forward the new design!

I feel like I admire more the wild natural appeal of the tank!


----------



## Alastair

If only tanks could stay that way all the time with out dosing or water changes etc. 
Sad to see this scape come to an end but like the others im sure the next will be even better mate 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Antipofish

WHOOP !  The rotala is still red


----------



## Rabb.D

that last pic is fantastic... congrats on a successful tank , very inspiring  , curious on the 90 cm, i'm sure i can learn a lot, any links to the tank? i'm sure it'll make a good... late night consumption


----------



## Mark Evans

Rabb.D said:
			
		

> that last pic is fantastic... congrats on a successful tank , very inspiring  , curious on the 90 cm, i'm sure i can learn a lot, any links to the tank? i'm sure it'll make a good... late night consumption



Thanks mate. At a later date, i'll upload a journal of the 90cm

here's a side shot.


side by saintly's pics, on Flickr





			
				Antipofish said:
			
		

> WHOOP ! The rotala is still red



Yep!. And in the 90cm it's going green...strange   



			
				Alastair said:
			
		

> If only tanks could stay that way all the time with out dosing or water changes etc.



I've come to a whole new way of thinking with regards to water change and dosing. Well for my tanks at least.  

when I'm not so busy, I'll post exactly what I do with my tanks.waterchanging dosing etc.


----------



## Westyggx

Mark Evans said:
			
		

> Rabb.D said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that last pic is fantastic... congrats on a successful tank , very inspiring  , curious on the 90 cm, i'm sure i can learn a lot, any links to the tank? i'm sure it'll make a good... late night consumption
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks mate. At a later date, i'll upload a journal of the 90cm
> 
> here's a side shot.
> 
> 
> side by saintly's pics, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Antipofish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHOOP ! The rotala is still red
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep!. And in the 90cm it's going green...strange
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alastair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If only tanks could stay that way all the time with out dosing or water changes etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've come to a whole new way of thinking with regards to water change and dosing. Well for my tanks at least.
> 
> when I'm not so busy, I'll post exactly what I do with my tanks.waterchanging dosing etc.
Click to expand...


Thanks Mark that would be good so that others can put into practice what you have done and try to recreate the same effect


----------



## Mark Evans

The time has arrived to start 'taking things out' 

My son started catching the shrimp. He genuinley loved trying to catch them, and did a great job of catching the amano's. The 90 is slowly getting full of algae eaters   

My wife still thinks it's absolute madness that I'm tearing this apart. 


dan-1 by saintly's pics, on Flickr


dan-2 by saintly's pics, on Flickr


----------



## John S

Mark Evans said:
			
		

> My wife still thinks it's absolute madness that I'm tearing this apart.



 She's not the only one


----------



## viktorlantos

Very nice shot Mark  

The tank is a bit overgrown, but from this angle looks amazing.   
You made me think to work with a tank like this sometime in the near future. I love the dimensions.


----------



## plantbrain

So have you decided on the more stemy plants or the rossette species that are slower growing and easier to deal with?

If you like to wait and see where it goes: Lower slower growing species, and less light.
If you want more consistent hands on gardening: stems/more light.
Hardscapes can make the tank much more work, or much much less work no matter which growth rate you chose.
Do you want to focus on finer textures or larger leaves and contrast? 
Dark forest or a bright field? Or a mix?
Fish theme? Shrimp: workers or breeders and color?
Hardscape materials?


----------



## Iain Sutherland

Mark if you do decide to sell some moss then ill happily be your first buyer


----------



## Ian Holdich

wow that does like it needs a good trim! lol

I bet Dans still there catching all of those, how many did you get out in the end? Estimate??


----------



## Mark Evans

easerthegeezer said:
			
		

> Mark if you do decide to sell some moss then ill happily be your first buyer



OK mate.



			
				ianho said:
			
		

> I bet Dans still there catching all of those, how many did you get out in the end? Estimate??



we've taken about 30 amano's out and a good 30 or so cherries...and I've not even scratched the surface with those numbers.



			
				plantbrain said:
			
		

> So have you decided on the more stemy plants or the rossette species that are slower growing and easier to deal with?



I'm not 100% sure as yet Tom. I want 'ease' but with a 'wow' factor to it. I still may head down the stems route, as i've discovered one or two things with the current lighting set up on this tank. 



			
				viktorlantos said:
			
		

> The tank is a bit overgrown, but from this angle looks amazing.
> You made me think to work with a tank like this sometime in the near future. I love the dimensions.



It's a great size tank Viktor. So much scope for design.



			
				davem said:
			
		

> She's not the only one


----------



## Tony Swinney

Congrats on another great tank and journal mate - your best yet in my opinion. Your photo & video skills seem to just get better and better with every scape too - amazing stuff  Be sad to see it go, but as always look forward to the next one. 
Tony


----------



## Mark Evans

Thanks Tony   

I've been a little quiet recently, but hopefully that'll change. 

here's some of the shrimp that have made their way into the 90cm.

I think there's going to be far too many for 1 tank.

Once I really go to town on stripping the tank down, I'll be really interested to see how many CRS I have along with a SS+grade that Ed gave to me (which was pregnant)


shrimps by saintly's pics, on Flickr


----------



## Radik

Mark, did you catch more CRS from berried mother or no success raising them?


----------



## Mark Evans

Radik said:
			
		

> Mark, did you catch more CRS from berried mother or no success raising them?



I'm assuming you mean the SS+ grade from ED?....I have seen a baby SS+ grade so she must of had babies. The CRS and SS+ always seem to come out when lights are off. I'll let you know if I have any more.

There's defiantly baby CRS (A grade?) as I've seen really tiny ones. 

The cherries are unstoppable with their breeding. I've just watched 2 lay eggs in the 90cm


----------



## Radik

Thanks I was curious how they would be doing in high co2 high ferts.


----------



## Mark Evans

Radik said:
			
		

> Thanks I was curious how they would be doing in high co2 high ferts.



Low Co2 and very low ferts


----------



## Ady34

Mark Evans said:
			
		

> Radik said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks I was curious how they would be doing in high co2 high ferts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Low Co2 and very low ferts
Click to expand...


Hi Mark,
with regards this tank and its great success on low c02, low ferts and relitively low light with modest circulation, what do you consider are the main reasons for its success? 
With most struggling to maximise c02 flow and distribution is it simply the case that this tank has hit the 'sweet spot' in terms of that balance?
Its difficult to understand, especially with the exceptional plant health and growth displayed and maybe you could shed some light on this. Naturally your experience over the years counts for a lot, but im continually struggling with optimising c02, with your modest turnover has your flow/distribution also been optimised by trial and error as this seems to be the key to success and is continually pushed by fellow experts as very important!
I know that light is the driving force behind the plants need for c02 and ferts, and with lower light, c02 and ferts slower growth is the result, but your tank seems to thrive none the less. 
I have referred to you as the Amano of UKAPS elsewhere on the forum as you seem to have been able to go against the general concensus, breaking all the rules and producing this world class aquascape. 
Thanks,
Ady.


----------



## sanj

Well done fella, Mr Aquascape UK.

You are too good, its put me off completely, im leaving this hobby.


----------



## LondonDragon

sanj said:
			
		

> You are too good, its put me off completely, im leaving this hobby.


That makes two of us 

Well done Mark another inspirational journal  looking forward to the next one already


----------



## Radik

I would not call it low co2 when substituting more co2 with liquid carbo. In my experience plants do well when dosing a right amount of liquid carbo so combination of 2 will prevent some algae and help growth. I am just not using it anymore as it is too toxic for my liking. Only when some bba appears. I am trying to do with gas co2 only and learn to find balance to light, fert and flow. It must be possible without carbo.


----------



## George Farmer

Radik said:
			
		

> I would not call it low co2 when substituting more co2 with liquid carbo. In my experience plants do well when dosing a right amount of liquid carbo so combination of 2 will prevent some algae and help growth. I am just not using it anymore as it is too toxic for my liking. Only when some bba appears. I am trying to do with gas co2 only and learn to find balance to light, fert and flow. It must be possible without carbo.


I didn't think Mark was dosing liquid carbon into this. At least when I spoke with him the other day to discuss the incredible results Mark's having, this was the case.

My thoughts are Mark's substrate and tap water are providing necessary nutrients.

Best journal. Period.


----------



## Piece-of-fish

Mark Evans said:
			
		

> Radik said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mark, did you catch more CRS from berried mother or no success raising them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm assuming you mean the SS+ grade from ED?....I have seen a baby SS+ grade so she must of had babies. The CRS and SS+ always seem to come out when lights are off. I'll let you know if I have any more.
> 
> There's defiantly baby CRS (A grade?) as I've seen really tiny ones.
> 
> The cherries are unstoppable with their breeding. I've just watched 2 lay eggs in the 90cm
Click to expand...


You might be well surprised when you tear that down. 
good luck  8)


----------



## Radik

Seems I made assumptions on liquid carbo from other thread and his response.  Ye nice journal so hope soon you start new one.


----------



## Mark Evans

George Farmer said:
			
		

> Best journal. Period.



Thanks mate.



			
				LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Well done Mark another inspirational journal  looking forward to the next one already



Cheers Paulo.



			
				sanj said:
			
		

> Well done fella, Mr Aquascape UK.



Thanks Sanj



			
				Ady34 said:
			
		

> with regards this tank and its great success on low c02, low ferts and relitively low light with modest circulation, what do you consider are the main reasons for its success?



For me Ady, it's the lightimng. Full control over how much goes into the tank. I've limited my light comapared to past tanks. I simple put too much over them.



			
				Radik said:
			
		

> Seems I made assumptions on liquid carbo from other thread and his response.  Ye nice journal so hope soon you start new one.



I added easy carbo way back in the early days. First 4 weeks or so. Then I stopped. The last 3 months or so it's not had any easy carbo. 

The tank is still running, but seriously neglected. Over grown mess.  My plan of doing something 'low energy' is out of the window.  I'm to do a 1-2grow! scape for Tropica.

The fish are looking amazing, especially the Gouramis who have coloured up a treat. Even the natural variety. A real nice brown colour with a flick of yellow on the fin.

here's the tank at the moment.


cant-do-it by saintly's pics, on Flickr


----------



## Alastair

Overgrown looks awesome too mate ha ha. 

Can I just ask, with the tank being close to the radiator, does it affect tank temp much?


----------



## Antipofish

Alastair said:
			
		

> Overgrown looks awesome too mate ha ha.
> 
> Can I just ask, with the tank being close to the radiator, does it affect tank temp much?



Spooky !!! I thought the same when I saw the pic.


----------



## darren636

this tank looks flooded with light. Every detail so clearly Defined. Mark, how much light are you using here. I seem to remember you originally using tubes and switching to mh ?   obviously the detail is also a function of your sublime camera skills. Just curious.


----------



## manikmonk

Fantastic looking tank Mark!



			
				Antipofish said:
			
		

> Alastair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overgrown looks awesome too mate ha ha.
> 
> Can I just ask, with the tank being close to the radiator, does it affect tank temp much?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spooky !!! I thought the same when I saw the pic.
Click to expand...


With regards to placement, I'd be more worried about someone *cough*me*cough* falling down the stairs head first into it


----------



## sWozzAres

I got a new tank recently, 350l much bigger than I am used to, while doing close up inspections of plants and flow it takes you entire visual field making you lose depth perception - I've head butted it more than once


----------



## darren636

sWozzAres said:
			
		

> I got a new tank recently, 350l much bigger than I am used to, while doing close up inspections of plants and flow it takes you entire visual field making you lose depth perception - I've head butted it more than once


ha! Was anyone there to laugh?


----------



## Radik

Still nice jungle  you can call reinforcement to tear it down just get enough booze.


----------



## manikmonk

darren636 said:
			
		

> sWozzAres said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got a new tank recently, 350l much bigger than I am used to, while doing close up inspections of plants and flow it takes you entire visual field making you lose depth perception - I've head butted it more than once
> 
> 
> 
> ha! Was anyone there to laugh?
Click to expand...


The fish? "Hah! That guy was trying to get through the glass again..."


----------



## plantbrain

> For me Ady, it's the lightimng. Full control over how much goes into the tank. I've limited my light comapared to past tanks. I simple put too much over them.



This and mastery of CO2......................the ferts, nutrients, all the other stuff folks obsess over, matters little.
Then it's a question of maintaining and trimming.


----------



## Mark Evans

plantbrain said:
			
		

> his and mastery of CO2......................the ferts, nutrients, all the other stuff folks obsess over, matters little.
> Then it's a question of maintaining and trimming.



Absolutley Tom 



			
				Radik said:
			
		

> you can call reinforcement to tear it down just get enough booze.



battle has started.



			
				darren636 said:
			
		

> this tank looks flooded with light. Every detail so clearly Defined. Mark, how much light are you using here



To begin with just 2 x54w t5...i think for about 6 or 8 weeks. Then, once stable, i introduced MH for about 2 hours per day. This was when it grew mentle.



			
				Alastair said:
			
		

> Can I just ask, with the tank being close to the radiator, does it affect tank temp much?



Not that I've noticed to be honest. I let the tank fluctuate. Winter time it's up and down, but fish and plants dont mind.

This has to be the hardest thing i've done. I've started to take the wood out (i'm crying   ) One branch alone gave me this...


moss-1 by saintly's pics, on Flickr


moss-2 by saintly's pics, on Flickr

The moss, right down to the 'core' of the clump is healthy...nothing is dead or browning. I'm going to have bucket loads of Christmas and weeping moss.


----------



## Iain Sutherland

Its tough tearing down scapes, id imagine even more so when it looks as sweet as yours do.


----------



## darren636

oh man.  to tear down such a beautiful and much adored tank.... It really is a shame.


----------



## Westyggx

Wow that moss looks beautiful


----------



## Antipofish

I have to say Mark, you are stronger than me.  It would be so hard to break down that scape for me (not that I will be achieving that level for a while yet, lol).  But I can't wait to see what comes next... I do hope we will get to see it before its a finished product  I have learnt such a lot from following this thread.


----------



## darren636

this journal, stu's manzi and  the bucket of mud have been eye opening to say the least. all great reading and exceptional work.


----------



## Mark Evans

Thanks everyone. 

As tough as it is to take this apart, it's still exciting preparing for the next layout. Especially a full 1-2 grow! aquarium.


----------



## Mark Evans

So! It's begun! 


tare-down-2 by saintly's pics, on Flickr


tare-down by saintly's pics, on Flickr


----------



## Rabb.D

that last pic looks soo tropical, reminds me of the unkept edges of the padi fields i've seen driving by... if i could do that look with my tank, i'd be a happy guy...


----------



## Alastair

Which lucky sod gets the plants and mosses then  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark Evans

Rabb.D said:
			
		

> that last pic looks soo tropical, reminds me of the unkept edges of the padi fields i've seen driving by... if i could do that look with my tank, i'd be a happy guy...



It did look kinda nice. It gave me ideas at least.



			
				Alastair said:
			
		

> Which lucky sod gets the plants and mosses then



There's one or two. I've filled 10L worth of moss   ....just from the branches.

Tank is empty now, ready for the new scape'


----------



## Piece-of-fish

10L of moss would retail for around £500 and considering from whos tank it came you can double that   
You might want to reevaluate what you do for a living


----------



## tim

just re read this journal from start to finish long read but so worth it i am in awe this has to be my favourite scape to date


----------



## Mark Evans

tim said:
			
		

> just re read this journal from start to finish long read but so worth it i am in awe this has to be my favourite scape to date



many thanks Tim   



			
				Piece-of-fish said:
			
		

> 10L of moss would retail for around £500 and considering from whos tank it came you can double that
> You might want to reevaluate what you do for a living



For once, it's up to your standard Ed. Moss has been tricky for me before, but I reckon I've got it sorted now.

I've got some new wood on which I'm deciding on whether I should use it or not. 


big-wood by saintly's pics, on Flickr

The 1-2 Grow! theme, may still happen, but in a smaller tank. It'd be too much work in such a big tank. I'd like to keep this next set up long term.


----------



## Piece-of-fish

Interesting wood. A bit too bulky but i am sure you can make it work. You defo need to step away from Manzi to make your portfolio more interesting


----------



## plantbrain

Piece-of-fish said:
			
		

> Interesting wood. A bit too bulky but i am sure you can make it work. You defo need to step away from Manzi to make your portfolio more interesting



Or get more interesting manzy :idea:


----------



## Piece-of-fish

Nah, Mark used it I think for the last 2 years? Actually i dont think he ever used other wood  Boring


----------



## Mark Evans

I have a love affair with manzi.  

 As I recall, I was one of the first to retail the stuff in the uk. If there's anything else better in the uk, let us see it ED


----------



## Antipofish

Mark Evans said:
			
		

> I have a love affair with manzi.
> 
> As I recall, I was one of the first to retail the stuff in the uk. If there's anything else better in the uk, let us see it ED



I used to think that Redmoor was the D's B's ....... then I encountered Manzanita !!!  I think now, that although some pieces of Redmoor are quite superb, Manzy beats it hands down.  It has so many thicknesses and intricate shapes that all you need do is get a different piece rather than search for an alternative.  

I would love to see you do a full on Iwagumi though Mark.  I expect you have done several before though. Or maybe something as wacky as Georgi's (aquadream) "Another Day In Paradise"


----------



## Piece-of-fish

Mark Evans said:
			
		

> I have a love affair with manzi.
> 
> As I recall, I was one of the first to retail the stuff in the uk. If there's anything else better in the uk, let us see it ED



No excuses please...    You can make any wood look good  8)


----------



## somethingfishy

Your journal should come with a warning to us mere mortals, at how inadiquate we will feel after reading it 

haha or we can get over it and say how inspiring it is, its great to have something to aim at but did you have to set the standards so high.


----------



## darren636

somethingfishy said:
			
		

> Your journal should come with a warning to us mere mortals, at how inadiquate we will feel after reading it
> 
> haha or we can get over it and say how inspiring it is, its great to have something to aim at but did you have to set the standards so high.


my wonderful wife was commenting about my tank, saying how good it is starting to look. So i showed her marks' journal......


----------



## ghostsword

Piece-of-fish said:
			
		

> Mark Evans said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a love affair with manzi.
> 
> As I recall, I was one of the first to retail the stuff in the uk. If there's anything else better in the uk, let us see it ED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No excuses please...    You can make any wood look good  8)
Click to expand...


I think that there is better than manzy.. have you checked out Water Cypress wood? Big massive pieces..  Tom Barr was selling some.


----------



## Mark Evans

darren636 said:
			
		

> my wonderful wife was commenting about my tank, saying how good it is starting to look. So i showed her marks' journal......



I hope she's more accomodating than my wife  :? 



			
				somethingfishy said:
			
		

> Your journal should come with a warning to us mere mortals, at how inadiquate we will feel after reading it
> 
> haha or we can get over it and say how inspiring it is, its great to have something to aim at but did you have to set the standards so high.



Thanks mate. Although, I've been rather quiet of late. 



			
				Piece-of-fish said:
			
		

> No excuses please...   You can make any wood look good



Nah mate.

I wont be using any wood in the next scape'

Just stone. Here's a small part of the layout. 


layout-ideas by saintly's pics, on Flickr


----------



## Ian Holdich

thats nice that, i prefer that to the wood. Is this in the 90 or the 120?


----------



## Mark Evans

ianho said:
			
		

> i prefer that to the wood. Is this in the 90 or the 120?



This is a small portion of what's in the 120cm Ian. A low foreground, slightly higher mid, and stems, crypts etc and maybe an echinodorus focal point in the rear. 

I want tonnes of swimming space for fish. I'm a bit bored of 'filling' tanks with plants, leaving no open space. 

BTW, Plants on their way   


layout-2 by saintly's pics, on Flickr

And to make life even easier for photography, i've attached wheels to the cabinet. There pretty expensive, but they are designed to take well over a ton. It's so, so simple to now move the tank away from the wall   


wheel by saintly's pics, on Flickr


----------



## Ian Holdich

great idea with the wheels, that will save your back!

I reckon you should stick with the stone, and is the substrate gonna be pure gravel?


----------



## Mark Evans

ianho said:
			
		

> great idea with the wheels, that will save your back!
> 
> I reckon you should stick with the stone, and is the substrate gonna be pure gravel?



The wheels are a god send. I'm moving this thing around with ease. 

It's going to be part gravel (foreground) and used ADA soil, which I've dried out. (it's also maintained it's shape and not broken down)

I'm playing around with wood too, It works both ways, but not until it's planted will the whole picture become more clear. 
I've accidently chopped part of the left side off. 

I guess I should start some kind of journal.


black-layout by saintly's pics, on Flickr


----------



## George Farmer

Mark Evans said:
			
		

> I guess I should start some kind of journal.


Now there's an understatement from the UKAPS King of Journals.


----------



## Antipofish

Mark Evans said:
			
		

> I guess I should start some kind of journal.


Well ?  We're waiting with baited breath Mark !  Crack on !


----------



## darren636

i have an idea. With those wheels you could create go- kart  aquascape  championships.  take  the  world  by  storm.


----------



## Antipofish

darren636 said:
			
		

> i have an idea. With those wheels you could create go- kart  aquascape  championships.  take  the  world  by  storm.



LOL, the one who gets to the end of the race with the tank looking as close to start as possible wins ?  And you have the cheek to call ME mad !! LOL.  I like it Darren.  I reckon Mark might not be so keen though  8)


----------



## greenink

Not too shabby







nb the image above above uses the image hosted on the iaplc website, so it's not breaking any rules. you're still looking at their website really...  

Would love to know the photography stuff behind this - would it be possible to post up the unprocessed raw image and explain what you've done to clean it up too!


----------



## Kristoph91

This journal was truly EPIC. 

Big inspiration to us all!

Well done.


----------



## Mark Evans

Thanks Kris and mike.

At somepoint i'll share the info on image capture...lighting etc....ripples (really tricky) i was pleased with this ripple effect.

What you see here is pretty much how it came off the camera. Apart from cropping of course. Shot with flash and rear tank illumination.

I had to take several different shots with different lighting as Tropica taking priority over IAPLC, i couldnt use the same image for both. 

Tropica decided on using a different photo to this one in the catalogue. They had the pick of images. So i was left with this one for IAPLC. I also had a few other photo sessions for the Tropica front cover and the opening 2 pages (double spread)

It was time consuming pulling the tank away from the wall, so after this tank, and as the tank stand right now, i've put industrial castors on the base of the cabinet for ease of moving. The coming photo sessions will be a breaze now.


----------



## Kristoph91

Castors are a great idea, how much did industrial ones set you back ? 

And more importantly.. Do you trust them to carry your masterpieces ? 

Congrats on the Tropica shoot aswell.


----------



## Mark Evans

KrisHumphreys1991 said:
			
		

> Castors are a great idea, how much did industrial ones set you back ?
> 
> And more importantly.. Do you trust them to carry your masterpieces ?



The 4 wheels cost me £160.00 

I took professional advice on weight and minimum loads for each wheel. I'm more than covered in this are. They're for industrial usage.  



			
				KrisHumphreys1991 said:
			
		

> Congrats on the Tropica shoot aswell.



Thanks mate. I'm now doing some more work for them.


----------



## Kristoph91

Wow. Pricey! Worth it though


----------



## Mark Evans

KrisHumphreys1991 said:
			
		

> Wow. Pricey! Worth it though



My error. That was for 2 sets. a smaller set for the 90cm. I forgot i had those....not yet installed.


----------



## Kristoph91




----------



## Antipofish

Mark, do you have a solid floor ?  Do you think they would run ok on Carpet ?


----------



## Tim Harrison

I think that there is one element lacking from the equation and that is the sturdiness of the cabinet. Mark's experience may be different, but I suspect that the extra drag caused by the carpet would cause problems of cabinet parallelogramming and subsequent collapse


----------



## Mark Evans

It's on a hard wood floor, so no problem there.

The cabinet is the most sturdy thing ever....best ive ever seeen.

Rock solid, and braced throught out. Ed will vouch for the cabinet, as he made it. 

The wheels will take well over a ton, and are made by blickle. A company for Germany.


----------



## sanj

I wonder.... could you be the first UK contestant to get into the top 20...or is there a quiet one out there that we just dont hear about


----------



## George Farmer

A masterpiece. Your best yet mate.   

PS Still waiting for my Tropica catalogue...


----------



## Mark Evans

sanj said:
			
		

> I wonder.... could you be the first UK contestant to get into the top 20...or is there a quiet one out there that we just dont hear about



Top 20?....i cant see it making top 100. 



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> A masterpiece. Your best yet mate.
> 
> PS Still waiting for my Tropica catalogue...



It'll leave this weekend mate. I do apologize...you know why. 

re. the final image. As you can see, I should of taken the odd ball fish out and added more cardinals. The gourami and cherry barb are really distracting.


----------



## Ian Holdich

see i think it adds to it TBH Mark, i have noticed a few tanks with a real different stocking. Gouramis and Tetras...it shows fish selection isn't everything. This is stunning mate and you deserve top 30, it's a pity about the voting system!


----------



## Ady34

Its a stunning photo of a stunning aquascape.
The ripples are very nice.


			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> Top 20?....i cant see it making top 100.


The competition is strong, but it has a good chance of getting into the top 100 as its quite unique and very eye catching.  
Good luck, sounds like you could do with a 'cheer me up'.
Ady.


----------



## Piece-of-fish

Top 100 is in your pocket. 
When we will be treated with a new journal?  8)


----------



## ghostsword

sanj said:
			
		

> I wonder.... could you be the first UK contestant to get into the top 20...or is there a quiet one out there that we just dont hear about




I hope so, voted for this tank..  and Ed's..


___________________________
Luis 
@ghostsword


----------



## sanj

I do agree this competition is a tough one and led volume wise the Chinese whatever Chinese they are; Singapore-Chinese, Malaysian-Chinese, Vietnam-Chinese.... yot get the picture   

They do push the boat out.

Still  hopefully we will have more in the top 100, I cant remember the UK best performance, but I thought it was sub 100.

Good luck!!


----------



## Tim Harrison

Epic scape and photography


----------



## Iain Sutherland

Just thought I'd dig this journal out of the archives as it was a stunner and deserves to be shared by newer members
Sadly Mark is no longer in the hobby but his journals live on!!!


----------



## Tim Harrison

Good call. Can't believe it's been over 6 years since this excellent journal closed...


----------



## Jayefc1

Wow just wow I've just read this from.start to finish it is amazing


----------



## DutchMuch

*wow.*


----------



## alto

Iain Sutherland said:


> Sadly Mark is no longer in the hobby but his journals live on!!!


I’ve counting on him coming back to it once his kid’s off to uni 
He has such passion and talent 

I’ve poured through every one of his journals and topics - an amazing photographer and aquascaper and underwater gardner ... loved his innovation of tank on wheels


----------

